# TrumpGas™



## Synthaholic (Apr 16, 2017)

After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.

And it's going to go higher.

Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Apr 16, 2017)

All the more reason we should include everything energy-wise, to reduce our need for global empire as well.  Then we can move onto slaughter/murder/bombing over water.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you whoever made oil prices go up.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 16, 2017)

Why is it the price of motor oil never dropped?

They still charge for the quart as much as they did when it was $110 a barrel.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Apr 16, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Why is it the price of motor oil never dropped?
> 
> They still charge for the quart as much as they did when it was $110 a barrel.


Capitalism in america.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 16, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it the price of motor oil never dropped?
> ...



I say boycott buying unnecessary quarts of oil til they drop the price!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 16, 2017)

And only 93K jobs this month. 

Yep, we got spoiled by Obama's growing economy and record-setting job creation.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Apr 16, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


That'll show 'em.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 16, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Why is it the price of motor oil never dropped?
> 
> They still charge for the quart as much as they did when it was $110 a barrel.


You're crazy.  I just bought a 5 quart container of Castrol oil for $16.98 at Wal-Mart. It used to be $24.98. The Havoline, Quaker State, etc. is $14.98.  It used to be $22.98.


----------



## miketx (Apr 16, 2017)

Googt kiry us all Trhndf. goo it


----------



## P@triot (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™




I stopped reading after the first *lie*...


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 16, 2017)

*(CNSNews.com) – *The average price of a gallon of gas has increased 96 percent since President Barack Obama first took office in 2009, according to figures from the Energy Information Agency (EIA).

According to EIA data, the average price of a gallon of regular unleaded gasoline in the United States was $1.838 on Jan. 19, 2009--the day before Obama took office. As of Monday, Feb. 11, 2013, the per-gallon price had risen to an average of $3.611--an increase of 96 percent.

The $3.677 is not the highest gas prices have been under President Obama. That record was reached the week of May 9, 2011 when they averaged $3.965 per gallon.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 16, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™
> ...


Here you go, ignorant moron:

Obamagas to drop below $2 a gallon nationwide


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


Uuummmmm, the petroleum companies are moving over to the more expensive "summer blend"..........

But don't let facts interfere with politics, I mean come on what would you hacks have to beat each other over the head with if facts were included?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 16, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> And only 93K jobs this month.


That's because President Trump has taken the unemployment so low, there isn't much room left for job creation. After his astounding 223,000 jobs created in February, President Trump has the unemployment lower in his first month on the job than Barack Obama _ever_ had in 8 years.


----------



## deannalw (Apr 16, 2017)

I never buy unnecessary quarts of oil to begin with. I only buy the necessary quarts of oil.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


How is that "inexpensive"?!? Gas was $1.47 a gallon when Obama took office. His failed policies caused the prices to skyrocket. Dimwit.


----------



## deannalw (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Admittedly, I lived in Cali at the time and drive a truck with obnoxious power... but I know full well in Obamaland, I paid over four bucks a gallon for a disgusting amount of time.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 16, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> *(CNSNews.com) – *The average price of a gallon of gas has increased 96 percent since President Barack Obama first took office in 2009, according to figures from the Energy Information Agency (EIA).
> 
> According to EIA data, the average price of a gallon of regular unleaded gasoline in the United States was $1.838 on Jan. 19, 2009--the day before Obama took office. As of Monday, Feb. 11, 2013, the per-gallon price had risen to an average of $3.611--an increase of 96 percent.
> 
> The $3.677 is not the highest gas prices have been under President Obama. That record was reached the week of May 9, 2011 when they averaged $3.965 per gallon.


Save your bullshit for your fellow droolers.

Gas was over $4.00 per gallon until Bush and the Republicans crashed the economy, sending demand, and prices way down.

Going from $4.00 to $1.83 in a few months tells you just how big the crash was.

As President Obama (praise be unto Him!) started saving America from another Great Depression, oil prices continued to rise since Republicans blocked solar/wind development.

BushGas™: unaffordable.
ObamaGas™: inexpensive.
TrumpGas™ on the rise!


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Uuummmmm, the petroleum companies are moving over to the more expensive "summer blend"..........














"summer blend"!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He bombed a mideast country, dope.  That always makes gas prices rise.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Going from $4.00 to $1.83 in a few months tells you just how big the crash was.


Bwahahaha! So according to this fragile little snowflake - when gas prices skyrocket under a Dumbocrat and then come down a little - he's a "messiah". But when gas prices plummet under a Republican - it's not a success story but a "crash".


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 16, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


You're a retard.

TrumpGas™


----------



## deannalw (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > *(CNSNews.com) – *The average price of a gallon of gas has increased 96 percent since President Barack Obama first took office in 2009, according to figures from the Energy Information Agency (EIA).
> ...



The 'praise be unto him' really tells any and all all they need know about you and your ridiculous posts.
Pretty creepy, alright.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 16, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Going from $4.00 to $1.83 in a few months tells you just how big the crash was.
> ...


The 2008 gas crisis hit its peak one month later with prices averaging *$4.11 per gallon*. By August, the cost fell to $3.74 and continued to fall until the price averaged *$2.07* just after Election Day in November, when Mr. Obama was elected president.Mar 21, 2012

*Face the facts: A fact check on gas prices - CBS News*
www.cbsnews.com/news/face-the-facts-a-fact-check-on-gas-prices/


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Uuummmmm, the petroleum companies are moving over to the more expensive "summer blend"..........
> ...


Shit, if an Emir in one of those countries sneezes the investors panic and the price temporarily goes up.  Of course it went up because Frump used a bomb but the petroleum companies are also switching to the more expensive summer blend.  Even an idiot would know that.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> You're a retard.
> 
> TrumpGas™


She's left with nothing but personal insults and propaganda. Must be that time of the month for Cindi-aholic.


----------



## deannalw (Apr 16, 2017)

Summer comes with camping, fishing, lakes, bbqs, trips here and there and higher gas prices


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 16, 2017)

P@triot said:


> How is that "inexpensive"?!? Gas was $1.47 a gallon when Obama took office. His failed policies caused the prices to skyrocket. Dimwit.


Why did the price drop so dramatically in September, 2008, dumbass?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Uuummmmm, the petroleum companies are moving over to the more expensive "summer blend"..........
> ...



It happens every year. If you stopped searching your colon 24/7 you might would know that.


The reason the prices rise is a rule instituted by the EPA.


New Energy Economics: Why Do Gas Prices Rise in Summer?         —         Ag News from NDSU


----------



## P@triot (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> The 2008 gas crisis hit its peak one month later with prices averaging *$4.11 per gallon*. By August, the cost fell to $3.74 and continued to fall until the price averaged *$2.07* just after Election Day in November, when Mr. Obama was elected president.Mar 21, 2012
> 
> *Face the facts: A fact check on gas prices - CBS News*
> www.cbsnews.com/news/face-the-facts-a-fact-check-on-gas-prices/


Yes snowflake - let's "face the facts" - gas was $1.47 per gallon the day Obama took office. It skyrocketed to over $4.00 per gallon due to his *failed* policies.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 16, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


News flash - it's not summer.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > How is that "inexpensive"?!? Gas was $1.47 a gallon when Obama took office. His failed policies caused the prices to skyrocket. Dimwit.
> ...


Because President Bush opened up the oil reserves. It was basic supply and demand and it worked. If only you were paying attention instead of whining.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



Their idea of governing is not governing


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


News flash - It is in the southwest, the switch over has already started.


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


Yes we had about a year of low gas prices during the eight years of obama.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 16, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


They pump gasoline and diesel in the arctic wild?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 16, 2017)

Mr Clean said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


It's harder the blame someone in particular..


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You are exhibiting willful ignorance for everyone to witness.

"the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) has required the use of reformulated gasoline blends during *April through September* in major metropolitan cities. This fuel costs more to produce, so it leads to higher gas prices during the summer months."

This whole thread is a tribute to your ignorance on the subject.

Now the question is: Will you learn or double down on derp?


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



When President Bush left office the average price of gas was $1.83. When Obama left office the average price of gas was $2.32. Obama nearly hit $4.00 during his term. Who is it that can't govern? Facts will get you every time.

Also, the average price right now is $2.407. You didn't even get that right.


----------



## deannalw (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You're using CBS news for a fact checker?
Oh! Giggles galore!


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 16, 2017)

Fang said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


You guys never like to admit how high gas was during Boosh jr's stay..


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 16, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Are you kidding? I'm still mad about that!. 


Bush bastards milked every fuel dollar they could from every citizen they could. We should shake that money back out of them.

Very little traffic on the road.


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Where did I say it wasn't? I'm merely stating a fact that President Bush left us with a lower gas price than Obama. Both President saw high prices during their terms.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 16, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


Or if a hurricane looked like it was going to hit the price went up, and air strike in the ME it went up, and so on...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Down here the prices have been on the rise since the beginning of March but we don't call our seasons Spring, Summer, Fall and Winter, we call them Warm, Hot, Damn hot and OMG you've got to be kidding me!!


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 16, 2017)

Fang said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


The production of oil increased from the energy policy set by Boosh jr and built up during Oblama..Plus expansions on refineries helped to decrease prices, which was all market driven..Now the US is in a position to manipulate prices...All due to private enterprises..


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Depends how well you can dance while seated, how hot it gets here..


----------



## Godboy (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


Are you really this fucking stupid? You do realize that oil prices raise and lower constantly, right? It happens during EVERY administration.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Down here you discover laid asphalt has a liquid state, chicken farmers feed their hens ice so they don't lay hard boiled eggs, no one has vinyl seats in their cars, cows give evaporated milk and ya get condensation on your butt when you sit on the toilet..........


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yeah yeah yeah.

How hot is it there today?

Ok, so it's 5 degrees hotter there and 35% less humidity which means it feels low 80s here.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yes, I have skied on a lake of asphalt before,...They are using concrete again around here..


----------



## boedicca (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.




Gasoline prices always increase heading into summer, bub.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


People down here start wearing winter coats when it gets below 60......  And that's not a joke, I was laughing at them when we first got down here, I was still wearing shorts and a t-shirt.  Two years latter 60 degrees feels pretty cool and 100 degrees is comfortable.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Once you get used to the beetles and crickets..


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


In El Paso they'll get around to that later......  That's why this town is know as "The Land of Manana".


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Haven't seen many crickets, beetles and flies are everywhere though.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I arrived at Fart Hood in September, by October there was an invasion of crickets then water beetles...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Water beetles are a big problem down here, the build nests in the houses waste lines causing back ups.  
Oh and Marion (not you Moon), my temp and humidity gauges in the back yard read 82 degrees and minus 1% humidity and it's just noon.  By mid afternoon it'll be almost 90 degrees out and we'll have to turn on the swamp coolers.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 16, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




I once had to replace the engine of a newly purchased car on the very second day I owned it because the idiot former owner was boycotting common sense. 

Hard lesson to learn but oil is cheap insurance and your statement that oil is more expensive is incorrect.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


Geez, you're stupid.
Obama energy policy drove the price of gas from under $1.50 to over $4. Fracking drove it back down and OPEC collusion drove it back up.
If you want to blame Trump, blame him for not moving quickly enough right now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


It just occurred to me, no wonder you had a bug problem, September is the end of the monsoon season.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Lordy lordy lordy ... Makes me remember Tucson. Do you have Heat Humor? 

Like, the first day the temp hits 100 degrees is called The Day The Ice Melts On The Santa Cruz River, which is actually dry except during the rainy season. 

Or, all beach, no ocean. 

Home to the Famous Stick Lizard: when the sand gets too hot, the lizard climbs up the uniformly tannish vegetation to cool off. No, there's really no such thing. 

Its a dry heat. 

World's biggest kitty litter box. 

But, gotta say, I love the Sonora desert. I'm a bloom-where-you're-planted sort so I love where I am now and I loved Colorado.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Yup but this is the northern part of the Chihuahuan desert we call the Rio Grand the Rio Sand, no saquaros  and most of the plants don't grow as high as the ones around Tucson, it's too cold during the winter here they wouldn't survive.  Love Colorado also, lived in the Springs and Trinidad for many years but the desert has grown on us in the two years we've been here, looking to move to Albuquerque now. 
This is more what it's like here;


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



Well so far in gas prices Trump is more of a liberal and is promoting green energy and electric cars more then Obama was in April 2009



Remind me again why you hate Trump?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > *(CNSNews.com) – *The average price of a gallon of gas has increased 96 percent since President Barack Obama first took office in 2009, according to figures from the Energy Information Agency (EIA).
> ...




Not my bullshit.  EIA figures.  Gas went much higher under Obama. According to the government's figures, by 96%.  That's 96%.  Period.  
  Republican do not control the oil market.  
But we will when Trump (authority be unto him!)  starts allowing us to harvest our own.  And flood the market to hammer Putin and the Arabs.  You really are an idiot...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



What always amazed me about the Sonora desert is how thick and lush it could be. Even when it was brown and dry, it was so thick, you could hide a herd of elephants in it.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Did you ever go up to Cripple Creek?  I had a shop there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


One reason we decided not to move to Tucson, we like the wide open majestic vistas.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


A few times but mainly just driving through on the way to Phantom Canyon.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


It´s still free for Syrian civilians...


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 16, 2017)

Yes because gas prices never start to rise as we head into the Spring and Summer months. Putting out this moronic talking point seems to be the one thing both the far left and right wing nutjobs have in common.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 16, 2017)

Fun to listen to "progressives" pissing and moaning about the price of gasoline since, were they true to their party dogma, they'd be riding bicycles or walking to their global warming protest meetings.  But, nay, they drive the biggest SUV they can find.

Go figure.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



We are headed into "gasoline season".  

Thanks for showing us you have no idea what you are posting about.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 17, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



  Here in California, it's because a state government that is overwhelmed by corrupt Democrats, led by the infamous Governor Jerry _“Moonbeam”_ Brown, just passed a law to increase the tax on gasoline by 12¢/gallon, and diesel fuel by 20¢/gallon.  What few Republicans are in our government almost unanimously opposed this increase.

  The increase is supposed to be to improve road maintenance, which is falling behind because the money that the state is already collecting that is supposed to go to that purpose is instead being wasted on benefits for invading  foreign criminals, Moonbeam's pet High Speed Rail project connecting one place that nobody ever comes from or goes to with another place that nobody ever comes from or goes to, and various other ridiculous left *wrong*-wing purposes of little or no benefit to us taxpayers who are being fleeced to pay for these things.

  That's just how Democrats roll, especially when they get as deeply-entrenched in power as here in California.

  Of course, as is usual for a *LI*b*E*ral, the OP is trying to blame Republicans for what is clearly a result of Democrat policies.  Those on the left *wrong* never take responsibility for the consequences of their own policies.


----------



## theHawk (Apr 17, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



What legislation or EO's did Obama sign that effected gas prices?

Gas prices were low because of shale, the Saudis were trying to put them out of business.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 17, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...



That's the problem liberals talk on both sides of their mouths 


You can't promote electric cars and climate change with cheap gas. 


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 17, 2017)

Uhm OK gas is real cheap so the liberals want me to buy this


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 17, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Uhm OK gas is real cheap so the liberals want me to buy this




Nah,  I don't think so with cheap gas I will buy this..


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 17, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas[emoji769], we now have TrumpGas[emoji769], which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



/---- enviro wackos stand and cheer for high gas prices


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 17, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> *(CNSNews.com) – *The average price of a gallon of gas has increased 96 percent since President Barack Obama first took office in 2009, according to figures from the Energy Information Agency (EIA).
> 
> According to EIA data, the average price of a gallon of regular unleaded gasoline in the United States was $1.838 on Jan. 19, 2009--the day before Obama took office. As of Monday, Feb. 11, 2013, the per-gallon price had risen to an average of $3.611--an increase of 96 percent.
> 
> The $3.677 is not the highest gas prices have been under President Obama. That record was reached the week of May 9, 2011 when they averaged $3.965 per gallon.


*The Have-Nots Have Been Had by the Haves*

Funny how Trustfundie Treehuggers' policies increase profit margins for the oil companies they pretend to hate.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 17, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.




I said it before, I'll say it again...

No President has that kind of influence on the price of gas. Not Clinton, not Bush, not Obama, not Dump.

There are many reasons the price of goes up, the president isn't one of them.


----------



## deannalw (Apr 17, 2017)

Say again?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Apr 17, 2017)

Where is the OP? Without him returning I call this a troll thread.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> This fuel costs more to produce


Prove that.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 17, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > This fuel costs more to produce
> ...



Fuck you, you lamo motherfucker, I've already proved everything you said wrong and laid it out.

You're a dumbass for even coming back because you're owned already, dipshit.\

Try a less free forum next time. You'll get owned by the truth around here.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 17, 2017)

boedicca said:


> Gasoline prices always increase heading into summer, bub.


That loser stuff happened under The Establishment. Trump promised winning. Paying more for gas isn't winning.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> In El Paso they'll get around to that later......  That's why this town is know as "The Land of Manana".


Is there a 'Rose's Cantina'?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > In El Paso they'll get around to that later......  That's why this town is know as "The Land of Manana".
> ...


Probably but I've never been to one.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 17, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


^^^ Bubble Boy, spouting Bubble Talk.  #FoxNews


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 17, 2017)

hjmick said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


Oh, hush.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 17, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Where is the OP? Without him returning I call this a troll thread.


Who the fuck are you?


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> I've already proved everything you said wrong


You haven't proven shit, except that you believe your ignorant replies are facts.  They are not, wingnut.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > This fuel costs more to produce
> ...


During the "cooler" months when evaporation isn't a real issue butane is added to gas to make it cheaper to produce, the "summer blend" is a higher (cleaner) quality and the butane is removed because of it's high evaporation rate in warmer weather, in the summer most of the butane would evaporate during transfer and fillup.  It's all about evaporation rates set by the US government conforming to VOCs (volatile organic compounds), RVP (Reid Vapor Pressure) measured in PSI and the higher the RVPs the higher the vaporization which leads to smog.  That's the simple explanation.

What Is Winter-Blend Gasoline, Anyway?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Apr 17, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the OP? Without him returning I call this a troll thread.
> ...



Fuck you motha fucker. I'm your worst nightmare. I'm a tax paying gun toten' libertarian. With an education. Higher than you, no doubt.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 17, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You have absolutely no pointed rebuttal and you have the nerve to disparage.
What a fucking intellectually-challenged troll.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 17, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Trump promised winning. Paying more for gas isn't winning.


And right on cue:

*Trump Voters in a Swing District Wonder When the ‘Winning’ Will Start*


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 17, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


libertarians are fags.


True story!  Have you met kaz?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 17, 2017)

hjmick said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...




Just start WWIII


----------



## tyroneweaver (Apr 17, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


Farm commodities have dropped like a rock to the point that farmers are worried.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Apr 17, 2017)

bear513 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Go Pack Go


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm disappointed that gas has stayed so cheap.

When it's around $5.50 a gallon the highways thin out a bit and it's not nearly so dangerous to drive.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 19, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


What's the connection to TrumpGas™?  Besides the fact that it's going to cost farmers more to operate their machinery.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 19, 2017)

Every time Trumpy rattles sabres in a cheap stunt to get his Goober Army to clap for him, he sends oil prices higher, costing those same Goobers more money.

Because Republicans, led by Mitch McConnell, thwarted efforts to eliminate Wall Street price speculation on gasoline, which accounts for 40-80 cents per gallon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Apr 19, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


I was illustrating that all commodities are not going up
The most important one is going down


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 19, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


With all the countries in the world that would love to buy our agricultural products, especially wheat and corn, why do our farmers have any difficulty at all?  You don't hear of these yearly panics in the sugar industry.  I don't get it.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 19, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


The great negotiator should be negotiating us lower gas prices

He eased up on environmental restrictions, approved the Keystone pipeline and prices went UP?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 19, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Every time Trumpy rattles sabres in a cheap stunt to get his Goober Army to clap for him, he sends oil prices higher, costing those same Goobers more money.
> 
> Because Republicans, led by Mitch McConnell, thwarted efforts to eliminate Wall Street price speculation on gasoline, which accounts for 40-80 cents per gallon.




Again you Moron higher gas prices = more people to switch to green energy /save our planet


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 19, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...




So you say your a republican after all.. 

Let the glaciers melt and islands sink..


----------



## tyroneweaver (Apr 19, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


just the nature of the beast.
I was a farmer most of my life. Just the way it is.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 19, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Why is it the price of motor oil never dropped?
> 
> They still charge for the quart as much as they did when it was $110 a barrel.



Likely because a barrel of oil makes so much gasoline & so much other products.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 19, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™
> ...


So you haven't read anything since Trump opened his mouth.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 19, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


  He wed go again.  Another dimwitted Trumpette.

Gas was low when Obama took office because the Bush recession slashed usage & created a surplus.  The rising economy brought usage back up.

You people are dumber than shit.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 19, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


 Actually in May of 2008, Bush quit adding to the national reserve.  The dumbass had boosted the size by buying more & more oil & helping create the risingl price.
 When Bush invaded Iraq, he added $40/bbl to the price.  When he had the US start buying more for the reserve, he made it worse.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 19, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Every time Trumpy rattles sabres in a cheap stunt to get his Goober Army to clap for him, he sends oil prices higher, costing those same Goobers more money.
> ...


No, he bombed Syria.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 19, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Your avatar really does suit you.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Not what my dually said when I Was paying $100 at the gas pumps


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 19, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Translation ~ you don't even own a car


----------



## P@triot (Apr 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Gas was low when Obama took office because the Bush recession slashed usage & created a surplus.  The rising economy brought usage back up.


That is one of the most astoundingly stupid comments ever since gas hit $4 under Obama when the economy was still completely in the tanks. You can't claw your way out of the Obama reality by making shit up, snowflake.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 19, 2017)

P@triot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Gas was low when Obama took office because the Bush recession slashed usage & created a surplus.  The rising economy brought usage back up.
> ...


Liberals are terrible at math 

.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 19, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Really?  How am I like Paul Ryan?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 19, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You don't even no how stupid you sound,  you want cheap gas prices so people will switch to electric  cars

..

Moron


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 19, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Sharp as a marble with an inflated ego.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 19, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Liberals are terrible at math



  Bad at science as well.  Don't forget, they're the side that thinks that Bruce Jenner is a woman.  Basic biology is beyond them, now.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

TrumpGas™ is now up to $2.55 and rising.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2017)

My Trumpgas went up 50 cents a gallon in the last ten days

Where is Obama when you need him?


----------



## Meathead (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


So the hurricane was Trump's fault? You've really got to get over this butt hurt thing you've got going. Enough already!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2017)

Trumpgas keeps going up and up

I miss my Obamagas....I paid under $2 a gallon


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

Meathead said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


Was the financial crash Obama's fault? Then what are you whining about?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Trumpgas keeps going up and up
> 
> I miss mr Obamagas....I paid under $2 a gallon


That was back when America was great.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


Uh....snowflake? ObamaGas™ reached over $4.00 per gallon. TrumpGas™ hasn't even hit $2.50 per gallon.

And...Obama didn't have a natural disaster disrupt production and distribution. It was the direct result of his policies _intended_ to causes fossil fuel prices to skyrocket.


SynthaStupid™


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Was the financial crash Obama's fault?


*Yes*, SynthaStupid™. It was the direct result of the idiotic left-wing socialist policies that he supported.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I miss mr Obamagas....I paid under $2 a gallon


You did, wrongwinger? That's amazing - the rest of the country paid over $4.00 per gallon.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpgas keeps going up and up
> ...



Obama cared about the American people

Trump just wants to make a buck


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I miss mr Obamagas....I paid under $2 a gallon
> ...



You did?
Why didn't you just flash your Liberal Card?


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I'm too weighed down carrying you liberals through life to be carrying a liberal card as well.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> And...Obama didn't have a natural disaster disrupt production and distribution.


You're correct: The Bush Financial Crash wasn't a natural disaster, it was a Republican made disaster.

Yet you blamed Obama for the fallout.

Only now, Obama has left Trump with a great economy and low unemployment and a soaring Wall Street.  And Trump STILL shits the bed.

I'll bet prices are $2.75 by next week.

Thanks Donnie.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Was the financial crash Obama's fault?
> ...


Liar - it was because of the Ownership Society that Bush pushed onto banks and mortgage lenders.

You can't rewrite history, wingnut. I won't let you.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > And...Obama didn't have a natural disaster disrupt production and distribution.
> ...


Bill Clinton was a Republican?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2017)

I knew Trump would raise the prices of Trumpgas the first chance he got


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


^ send from his ObamaPhone


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Only now, Obama has left Trump with a great economy and low unemployment and a soaring Wall Street.


Snowflake...Barack Insane Obama and the Dumbocrats destroyed the U.S. economy. After two years and trillions of dollars, it was a mess. The American people turned to Republicans across the nation and "magically" the economy started to recover.

Republicans left *President Trump* a great economy. Trump has made it even better.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I knew Trump would raise the prices of Trumpgas the first chance he got


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Only now, Obama has left Trump with a great economy and low unemployment and a soaring Wall Street.
> ...



I was paying$1.85 for my Obamagas

What the hell is the matter with Trump?
He can't sell gas as cheap as a community organizer?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Even on Labor Day, there's no labor involved in kicking your ass.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Bush drive for home ownership fueled housing bubble*

.

Hey - look at this!  It's from 2004 - Bush's *RE-ELECTION* campaign.

4 years after Clinton left office with a surplus. 













And now, P@triot, you are also my bitch. Go get in line behind PoliticalChic.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



Yeah, it's not because of hurricane Harvey, it's because of HATE TRUMP HATE TRUMP HATE TRUMP AHHHGHHHAHGHHAHGHHGHA HATE HATE HATE

You fucking traitors are barely more than animals.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Attempting to rewrite history is a left-wing activity.

And I don't need to rewrite it - it is well documented thanks to technology. You guys are screwed.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


I just totally kicked your ass on the facts and this is your pathetic response.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Facts...they are a bitch for you *SynthaStupid™*

Community Reinvestment Act and the Housing Market Crisis of 2008 - Discover the Networks

25 People to Blame for the Financial Crisis - TIME

Here's How The Community Reinvestment Act Led To The Housing Bubble's Lax Lending


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> I just totally kicked your ass on the facts and this is your pathetic response.


You make that idiotic claim in every post. The next time you actually "kick someone's ass" in a post will gen the first time that has _ever_ happened, *SynthaStupid™*.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> TrumpGas™ is now up to $2.55 and rising.


/----/ My Trumpgas is free because I bought gasoline  futures before Harvey made landfall.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Earlier, some imbecile said this:
*"All You Have To Know About Obama*
Best president in over 50 years"

Any idea who that imbecile was????

Oh, wait......
You did say that, didn't you?


That's all any reader has to know about your insight, and your mental condition.

*Don't be gutless...*..you said it: repeat it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 4, 2017)

We all hope we’ll be rid of Trump and TrumpGas™ soon.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


50 years ago was 1967

Yes, Obama is the best President in 50 years


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




The facts tell a far different tale....

Let's give you a dozen chances to prove you aren't a lying low-life Liberal:

1... *in today’s recovery — the slowest in the modern era going back to 1947 — private capital investment has lagged badly. ... so has the jobs situation, with 92 million dropping out of the workforce altogether. A labor-participation rate of 62.8% and an employment-to-population rate of 58% are historic lows indicative of the anemic jobs recovery.* *Big Business Swings Behind a Mantra of Growth - The New York Sun*


2. Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama


3. . "*Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession*
. ...the Census Bureau's Current Population Survey ....indicate that the real (inflation-adjusted) *median annual household income in America has fallen by 4.4 percent during the "recovery," after having fallen by 1.8 during the recession. *
Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession


*4. . In a stunning Tuesday report, Gallup CEO and Chairman Jim Clifton revealed that “for the first time in 35 years, American business deaths now outnumber business births.”Clifton says for the past six years since 2008, employer business startups have fallen below the business failure rate, spurring what he calls “an underground earthquake” that only stands to worsen as lagging U.S. Census data becomes available.*
“Let’s get one thing clear: This economy is never truly coming back unless we reverse the birth and death trends of American businesses,” writes Clifton."Economic Death Spiral: More American Businesses Dying Than Starting - Breitbart


*5. "Surprise: U.S. Economic Data Have Been the World's Most Disappointing*
It's not only the just-released University of Michigan consumer confidence report and February retail sales on Thursday that surprised economists and investors with another dose of underwhelming news. Overall, U.S. economic data have been falling short of prognosticators' expectations by the most in six years." Surprise: U.S. Economic Data Have Been the World's Most Disappointing

6. . "That basic math is why middle class incomes have been in decline under Obama. The Census Bureau reports that since Obama became President 7 years ago, real median household income has fallen by $1,300 a year. Heritage Foundation Chief Economist Steve Moore explained in testimony before the Ways and Means Committee, “At 2 percent growth the economy doesn’t spin off enough jobs to increase wages, and tax revenues grow much too slowly to balance the budget.” 
The recession officially ended more than 6 years ago. Wages and incomes have always grown in recoveries, not declined. Moreover, the American historical record is the deeper the recession, the stronger the recovery. The economy is supposed to boom in a recovery to catch up with its long term economic growth trendline. But over 6 years after the recession ended, that still has not happened. Instead, what we have gotten under President Obama is the worst recovery from a recession since the Great Depression." Realizing The Super Bowl Of American Economic Growth



7. "Even if you leave out the first quarter of 2009—when the recession that started in December 2007 was still ongoing--President Barack Obama has presided over the lowest average first-quarter GDP growth of any president who has served since 1947, which is the earliest year for which the Bureau of Economic Analysis has calculated quarterly GDP growth. " http://www.cnsnews.com/blog/terence...-obama-has-lowest-average-1stq-gdp-growth-any


8. _The Obama Administration is aggressively exploiting regulation to achieve its policy agenda, issuing 157 new major rules at a cost to Americans approaching $73 billion annually....twice the annual average of his predecessor George W. Bush._ _And much more regulation is on the way, with another 125 major rules on the Administration’s to-do list, including dozens linked to the Dodd–Frank financial regulation law and the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act, known as Obamacare. Red Tape Rising: Five Years of Regulatory Expansion_


9. . "...take-home pay for many American workers has effectively fallen since the economic recovery began in 2009, according to a new study by an advocacy group that is to be released on Thursday.

The declines were greatest for the lowest-paid workers in sectors where hiring has been strong — home health care, food preparation and retailing — even though wages were already below average to begin with in those service industries.

“Stagnant wages are a problem for everyone at this point, but the imbalance in the economy has become more pronounced since the recession,”..." http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/03/b...rkers-see-biggest-drop-in-paychecks.html?_r=0


10. . "Obamacare health insurance co-ops surged past the $1 billion mark in losses this week, making history of sorts.The insolvencies, totaling $1.36 billion, mean that the co-ops have burned through more than half of the original $2 billion appropriatedin 2010 for the program under the Affordable Care Act. The funds were loaned to the start-up co-ops in 2012 and were to be repaid in 15 years, according to the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services, which manages Obamacare.


...13 of the 23 federally-financed Obamacare co-ops have officially failed in only two years. Most are in the process of default as insurance regulators attempt to pay customer’s medical bills, cover medical providers and pay other creditors.
Obamacare Co-Op Mess Causes $1.3 Billion In Losses


11. Obama is the first President never to have had a year of 3% or better economic growth: "... annual growth during Obama’s “recovery” has never topped 3%. By comparison, it never fell below 3% during the Reagan recovery. And in the nine years following the 1990-91 recession, GDP grew faster than 3% in all but two. Heck, even Jimmy Carter had some strong growth years." President Obama's Growth Gap Hits $1.31 Trillion

a. "_The years since 2007 have been a macroeconomic disaster for the United States of a magnitude unprecedented since the Great Depression." Obama: Always Wrong, Never In Doubt_

b. ".... first president since Hoover to never have a single year above 3% GDP growth."Obama economy is 'amazing,' says hedge fund billionaire



*12. ".... calculating how much the debt increased during Obama's two terms. On January 20, 2009, when he was sworn in, the debt was $10.626 trillion. On January 20, 2017, it was $19.947 trillion. That's why most people say Obama added $9 trillion to the debt, more than any other president."
How Much Did Obama Add to the Nation's Debt?*





_*So....are you been able to find any errors in my posts, yet?*_

_*No?*_

_* That's OK....keep looking. (How to keep an idiot entertained!)*_


----------



## Roudy (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


Hah!   You have a bad memory. Apparently you forgot the high gas prices for most of Obama's eight years.  Or would you like me to show you Hussein Obama's quote about gas prices "necessarily remaining high" so that alternative fuel vehicles will flourish?

Gasoline up 100% under Obama - Washington Times

Price of Gallon of Gas Up 96% Under Obama


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Best president in over 50 years


Yes - you are correct. Obama is the Greatest POTUS since LJB.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Cut 'n Paste Queenie can't post in her own words. Must steal from others, like all conservatives.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Apparently you forgot the high gas prices for most of Obama's eight years.


For the first half. Thanks Bush!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Some may make an argument that Reagan was a better President

But Reagan did not face the challenges Obama did:

An economy bordering on depression, stock market down 7000 points, losing 750,000 jobs 
Two active wars
A massive terrorism threat

Reagan had it easy

On top of that add Obamacare, killing bin Laden, ending military action in Iraq and Afghanistan, recognizing Cuba, getting Iran to give up its nuclear program

Obama is obviously superior


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Also, Obama didn't collude with America's enemy to continue imprisoning Americans until inauguration day.

And Obama didn't sell arms to that enemy as a thank you, four years later.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Best president in over 50 years
> ...






Synthaholic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Best president in over 50 years
> ...




The facts tell a far different tale....

Let's give you a dozen chances to prove you aren't a lying low-life Liberal:

1... *in today’s recovery — the slowest in the modern era going back to 1947 — private capital investment has lagged badly. ... so has the jobs situation, with 92 million dropping out of the workforce altogether. A labor-participation rate of 62.8% and an employment-to-population rate of 58% are historic lows indicative of the anemic jobs recovery.* *Big Business Swings Behind a Mantra of Growth - The New York Sun*


2. Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama
Tavis Smiley: 'Black People Will Have Lost Ground in Every Single Economic Indicator' Under Obama


3. . "*Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession*
. ...the Census Bureau's Current Population Survey ....indicate that the real (inflation-adjusted) *median annual household income in America has fallen by 4.4 percent during the "recovery," after having fallen by 1.8 during the recession. *
Incomes Have Dropped Twice as Much During the 'Recovery' as During the Recession


*4. . In a stunning Tuesday report, Gallup CEO and Chairman Jim Clifton revealed that “for the first time in 35 years, American business deaths now outnumber business births.”Clifton says for the past six years since 2008, employer business startups have fallen below the business failure rate, spurring what he calls “an underground earthquake” that only stands to worsen as lagging U.S. Census data becomes available.*
“Let’s get one thing clear: This economy is never truly coming back unless we reverse the birth and death trends of American businesses,” writes Clifton."Economic Death Spiral: More American Businesses Dying Than Starting - Breitbart


*5. "Surprise: U.S. Economic Data Have Been the World's Most Disappointing*
It's not only the just-released University of Michigan consumer confidence report and February retail sales on Thursday that surprised economists and investors with another dose of underwhelming news. Overall, U.S. economic data have been falling short of prognosticators' expectations by the most in six years." Surprise: U.S. Economic Data Have Been the World's Most Disappointing

6. . "That basic math is why middle class incomes have been in decline under Obama. The Census Bureau reports that since Obama became President 7 years ago, real median household income has fallen by $1,300 a year. Heritage Foundation Chief Economist Steve Moore explained in testimony before the Ways and Means Committee, “At 2 percent growth the economy doesn’t spin off enough jobs to increase wages, and tax revenues grow much too slowly to balance the budget.” 
The recession officially ended more than 6 years ago. Wages and incomes have always grown in recoveries, not declined. Moreover, the American historical record is the deeper the recession, the stronger the recovery. The economy is supposed to boom in a recovery to catch up with its long term economic growth trendline. But over 6 years after the recession ended, that still has not happened. Instead, what we have gotten under President Obama is the worst recovery from a recession since the Great Depression." Realizing The Super Bowl Of American Economic Growth



7. "Even if you leave out the first quarter of 2009—when the recession that started in December 2007 was still ongoing--President Barack Obama has presided over the lowest average first-quarter GDP growth of any president who has served since 1947, which is the earliest year for which the Bureau of Economic Analysis has calculated quarterly GDP growth. " http://www.cnsnews.com/blog/terence...-obama-has-lowest-average-1stq-gdp-growth-any


8. _The Obama Administration is aggressively exploiting regulation to achieve its policy agenda, issuing 157 new major rules at a cost to Americans approaching $73 billion annually....twice the annual average of his predecessor George W. Bush._ _And much more regulation is on the way, with another 125 major rules on the Administration’s to-do list, including dozens linked to the Dodd–Frank financial regulation law and the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act, known as Obamacare. Red Tape Rising: Five Years of Regulatory Expansion_


9. . "...take-home pay for many American workers has effectively fallen since the economic recovery began in 2009, according to a new study by an advocacy group that is to be released on Thursday.

The declines were greatest for the lowest-paid workers in sectors where hiring has been strong — home health care, food preparation and retailing — even though wages were already below average to begin with in those service industries.

“Stagnant wages are a problem for everyone at this point, but the imbalance in the economy has become more pronounced since the recession,”..." http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/03/b...rkers-see-biggest-drop-in-paychecks.html?_r=0


10. . "Obamacare health insurance co-ops surged past the $1 billion mark in losses this week, making history of sorts.The insolvencies, totaling $1.36 billion, mean that the co-ops have burned through more than half of the original $2 billion appropriatedin 2010 for the program under the Affordable Care Act. The funds were loaned to the start-up co-ops in 2012 and were to be repaid in 15 years, according to the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services, which manages Obamacare.


...13 of the 23 federally-financed Obamacare co-ops have officially failed in only two years. Most are in the process of default as insurance regulators attempt to pay customer’s medical bills, cover medical providers and pay other creditors.
Obamacare Co-Op Mess Causes $1.3 Billion In Losses


11. Obama is the first President never to have had a year of 3% or better economic growth: "... annual growth during Obama’s “recovery” has never topped 3%. By comparison, it never fell below 3% during the Reagan recovery. And in the nine years following the 1990-91 recession, GDP grew faster than 3% in all but two. Heck, even Jimmy Carter had some strong growth years." President Obama's Growth Gap Hits $1.31 Trillion

a. "_The years since 2007 have been a macroeconomic disaster for the United States of a magnitude unprecedented since the Great Depression." Obama: Always Wrong, Never In Doubt_

b. ".... first president since Hoover to never have a single year above 3% GDP growth."Obama economy is 'amazing,' says hedge fund billionaire



*12. ".... calculating how much the debt increased during Obama's two terms. On January 20, 2009, when he was sworn in, the debt was $10.626 trillion. On January 20, 2017, it was $19.947 trillion. That's why most people say Obama added $9 trillion to the debt, more than any other president."
How Much Did Obama Add to the Nation's Debt?*





_*So....are you been able to find any errors in my posts, yet?*_

_*No?*_

_*That's OK....keep looking. (How to keep an idiot entertained!)*_


----------



## Meathead (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You're comparing Barack the pony to American Pharaoh ffs. Reagan changed the world. Obama, with all his hopey-changy thing, changed nothing and left behind a country in decline.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





In short....you can't compete, much less find a single error in my well documented post.


Proving you a dunce is one of my guilty pleasures.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2017)

Meathead said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Sadly for Reagan, history is not being kind to him

His economic "miracle" ended up setting us on a path of endless debt, his supply side policies destroyed the middle class and he barely survived the scandals at the end of his term


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The snake, Obama awarded nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism, while Reagan ended the Evil Empire, Liberalism's predecessors,without firing a shot.

*a. As Obama swore that he would stop Iran from obtaining nuclear weapons, why didn't he stop them?

b. Since he had the ability to stop Iran from obtaining nuclear weapons, why didn't he stop them?

c. Since knew how a real President had ended the Evil Empire, and could have done the same, why didn't he stop them?

d. Since he knew that Iran paid 20-30% of North Korea's GDP to serve as their nuclear weapons laboratory, why didn't he make ending that a part of the Iran Nuclear Scam....or...why didn't he stop them?


I guarantee you'll have no answer for any...*


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> My Trumpgas went up 50 cents a gallon in the last ten days
> 
> Where is Obama when you need him?


Multiply that increase by seven and sustain it for six years and you have your Obama.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Another advantage for Obama is his presidency was sandwiched between  the two worst Presidents in modern history....Bush 43 and Trump

Let history decide which was worse


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Looking at my watch....Oooops.....time to eviscerate you again!

Under Reagan, the debt went up $1.7 trillion, from $900 billion to $2.6 trillion.
But….the national wealth went up $ 17 trillion
Reagan's near-trillion-dollar bulge in defense spending transformed the global balance of power in favor of capitalism. Spurring a stock-market, energy, venture-capital, real-estate and employment boom, the Reagan tax-rate cuts and other pro-enterprise policies added some $17 trillion to America's private-sector assets, dwarfing the trillion-dollar rise in public-sector deficits and creating 45 million net new jobs at rising wages and salaries.
George Gilder: The Real Reagan Lesson for Romney-Ryan


Reaganomics - Wikipedia



And the tax cuts of the Economic Recovery Act of 1981 stimulated economic growth. “As a 1982 JEC study pointed out,[1] similar across-the-board tax cuts had been implemented in the 1920s as the Mellon tax cuts, and in the 1960s as the Kennedy tax cuts. In both cases the reduction of high marginal tax rates actually increased tax payments by "the rich," also increasing their share of total individual income taxes paid.” http://www.house.gov/jec/fiscal/tx-grwth/reagtxct/reagtxct.htm

“As inflation came down and as more and more of the tax cuts from the 1981 Act went into effect, the economic began a strong and sustained pattern of growth.” http://www.ustreas.gov/education/fact-sheets/taxes/ustax.shtml


The benefits from Reaganomics:
The economy grew at a 3.4% average rate…compared with 2.9% for the previous eight years, and 2.7% for the next eight.(Table B-4)
Inflation rate dropped from 12.5% to 4.4%. (Table B-63)
Unemployment fell to 5.5% from 7.1% (Table B-35)
Prime interest rate fell by one-third.(Table B-73)
The S & P 500 jumped 124% (Table B-95)             http://www.gpoaccess.gov/eop/tables10.html
Charitable contributions rose 57% faster than inflation.  Dinesh D’Souza, “Ronald Reagan: How an Ordinary May Became an Extraordinary Leader,” p. 116  



b. and c. http://www.kiva.org/team/real_americans


 Homo habilis discovering his opposable thumbs says what?


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> We all hope we’ll be rid of Trump and TrumpGas™ soon.


Thankfully you have proven time and time again that your uninformed, uneducated opinion means absolutely _nothing_...


C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump isn't a serious candidate – that's the pathetic punchline to the joke that is his 'running' for president.





C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes, Trump continues to demonstrate why he's unfit to be president, and why he'll lose the election next month.





C_Clayton_Jones said:


> lol No, Trump won't even be the nominee - 60 percent of republicans don't even support him.





C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump isn't a serious candidate, just as you're not a serious poster.





C_Clayton_Jones said:


> What you saw was Trump sorry the video was made public, and Trump sorry that he’s going to lose the election...





C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No, Clinton will win, but it will be a close election.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> 50 years ago was 1967 Yes, Obama is the best President in 50 years


Bwahahahahaha! Barack Insane Obama isn't even the best president in the past 50 _months_. 

He unequivocally unseated Jimmy Carter as the worst President in U.S. history. No debate about it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 50 years ago was 1967 Yes, Obama is the best President in 50 years
> ...




Certainly the most disastrous for Western Civilization.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> The facts tell a far different tale...


Um...are you seriously expecting progressives to accept/embrace facts/data/statistics? 

You do know that the left operates exclusively off of irrational emotion, don't you?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 50 years ago was 1967 Yes, Obama is the best President in 50 years
> ...



Outside of the low information voters who stuck us with Trump........Obama is the best President in 50 years

Carter is proving to be a better President than the stinkers Republicans have stuck us with the last two tries


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Yes - you are correct. Obama is the Greatest POTUS since LJB.


Why doesn't it surprise me that SynthaStupid™ loves LBJ? A crass, disgusting, adulterer, racist who said "n*gger" more than he said "America" as President.

Yep...that's sounds like all of the "values" that SynthaStupid™ embraces.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Bwahahahahaha! Barack Insane Obama isn't even the best president in the past 50 _months_. 

He unequivocally unseated Jimmy Carter as the worst President in U.S. history. No debate about it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > The facts tell a far different tale...
> ...




They live on lies.

Imagine, an Obama boot-licker claiming to be a 'Rightwinger.'

FDR lied about how he'd govern as President
Clinton about sex
Obama about keeping nuclear weapons away from the 7th century savages.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




He's not even the best President in his own family.


Dead man walking:








The biggest mistake the Democrat Party made in a century.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





See what I mean about them living on lies?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2017)

Rumpgas has gone up at least fifty cents in the last week.  They're grabbing everybody by the pursey.  And they don't even offer Tic Tacs.

What a great thread.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Also, Obama didn't collude with America's enemy to continue imprisoning Americans until inauguration day.


The conspiracy theorist *SynthaStupid™* strikes again! 


Synthaholic said:


> And Obama didn't sell arms to that enemy as a thank you, four years later.


No...all Barack Insane Obama did was arm Al Qaeda and ISIS to overthrow stable, secular governments in the Middle East.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Some may make an argument that Reagan was a better President


I've got news for you wrongwinger - _everyone_ says that. Everyone who isn't an idiot partisan hack, anyway.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



PC has entered stage three of getting beaten on her own ridiculous thread

Stage one......inane cut and paste
Stage two.....repeat same cut and pastes
Stage three......call the other poster names


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Some may make an argument that Reagan was a better President
> ...


Reagan's legacy is fading

As the impact of his policies are being felt


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.




bobs response to your post


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Obama didn't collude with America's enemy to continue imprisoning Americans until inauguration day.
> ...





AND.....
....*The snake, Hussein Obama, mandated that nuclear weapons be awarded to 7th century barbarians who have been proclaimed the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism by our government, ....*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




In your dreams, half-head.

“Between the early 1980s and 2007 we lived in* an economic Golden Age.* 

Never before have so many people advanced so far economically in so short a period of time as they have during the last 25 years. Until the credit crisis, 70 million people a year were joining the middle class.

* The U.S. kicked off this long boom with the economic reforms of Ronald Reagan, particularly his enormous income tax cuts.* We burst from the economic stagnation of the 1970s into a dynamic, innovative, high-tech-oriented economy. Even in recent years the much-maligned U.S. did well. Between year-end 2002 and year-end 2007 U.S. growth exceeded the entire size of China's economy.”                           
How Capitalism Will Save Us


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


I'll take Bill Clinton's economic golden age over Reagan's any day

Clinton actually balanced the budget


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



1.  Not my thread.

2. *Several times you have used the term 'cut and paste' as a pejorative, but when I ask you to explain your attempt, you run and hide.*
You'll do it again now. 

*Clearly, you're effectively defenseless in the face of well supported posts.
Let me suggest that you don't have the breadth or depth of knowledge that would allow you to draw on the number of sources that would allow you to 'cut and paste.'*


*Can you....one of those who never deviates from the messages of the NYTimes, the DNC, MSNBC, etc... Liberal plagiarism.......explain what problem you.could possibly have with substance posted via copy and paste?*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## tigerred59 (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


*Kudos, the only thing Republicans know how to do is scare the living shit out of stupid ass white people and make them feel important enough to be too stupid not to notice all the shit they never do for them. Poor white trashy's love to feel empowered, while cashing their welfare disability checks to buy shit for their trailer shit families.*


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


If you can fake a college education by cut and paste there is nothing I can do

There was a time there was such a thing as academic standards


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Nice cherry picking

It intentionally ignores the Reagan recession


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




*Several times you have used the term 'cut and paste' as a pejorative, but when I ask you to explain your attempt, you run and hide.*
You'll do it again now. 

*Clearly, you're effectively defenseless in the face of well supported posts.
Let me suggest that you don't have the breadth or depth of knowledge that would allow you to draw on the number of sources that would allow you to 'cut and paste.'*


*Can you....one of those who never deviates from the messages of the NYTimes, the DNC, MSNBC, etc... Liberal plagiarism.......explain what problem you.could possibly have with substance posted via copy and paste?


And you did.
*
*How easily I make you jump through hoops.*

*Doggie treat??*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Obama would give his right....arm.....to have Reagan's successes.....both domestic and foreign policy wise.
Can you imagine the confetti parades we would have seen if Obama had accrued the record....either domestic or foreign policy....that Reagan did!!!


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Kudos, the only thing Republicans know how to do is scare the living shit out of stupid ass white people and make them feel important enough to be too stupid not to notice all the shit they never do for them. Poor white trashy's love to feel empowered, while cashing their welfare disability checks to buy shit for their trailer shit families.


Uh-oh...._some_ inferior progressive has been "triggered".


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Obama would give his right....arm.....to have Reagan's successes.....both domestic and foreign policy wise.


You forgot to add "and to have the respect and reverence of the American people that Ronald Reagan had".


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Obama would give his right....arm.....to have Reagan's successes.....both domestic and foreign policy wise.
> ...



I attribute the problem to the Democrats selecting a President on the basis of melanin.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Reagan's legacy is fading


Yeah...look at all of this "fading" 


Why do you troll so much? Are you just lonely? Everyone here knows that you don't believe the nonsense you post. You're just looking for attention.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Yes, Obama is the best President in 50 years


Only trolls (like *Wrongwinger™*) and uneducated, uninformed partisan hacks (like
*SynthaStupid™*) would even remotely attempt to proclaim results like _this_ as "the best of the past 50 years":


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Yes, Obama is the best President in 50 years


Only trolls (like *Wrongwinger™*) and uneducated, uninformed partisan hacks (like 
*SynthaStupid™*) would even remotely attempt to proclaim results like _this_ as "the best of the past 50 years":


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I'm afraid "Democrats" don't select a president.  That's done by what we call "voters".


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And stage four ---- cry foul and Virgin Ears when other poster responds in kind.

What a great plan.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



He's lefthanded.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Reagan's legacy is fading
> ...



This coming from the party that elected a reality TV star as President?
After they elected a B Movie star as President

Seems they are unable to distinguish someone playing a part and real qualifications


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2017)

RumpGas™ makes my car go tankrupt.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...




Well, well....look who dropped in.

Every time I pose these queries, you prance off like the girly man everyone knows you to be.


Wanna try today?


Is the personification of the Democrat Party, Bill 'the rapist' Clinton now, and for his entire life.....a racist who has always considered blacks less as a race than whites?


Answer, you dunce.



"The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.

....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly

Is the author of the novel 100% correct or not?


Answer, you dunce.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Wait...what just happened here *Wrongwinger™*? You were attempting to troll with the idiotic claim that Ronald Reagan's legacy was "fading". When I proved that indisputably wrong, you suddenly changed the discussion to electing Donald Trump.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid "Democrats" don't select a president.  That's done by what we call "voters".
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I keep telling you that I'm not interested in your cut and pastes from wingnut websites.

EVERYONE keeps telling you this, but it's your crutch, in place of having to actually articulate an opinion.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...




That's what liars do.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Earlier, some imbecile said this:
*"All You Have To Know About Obama*
Best president in over 50 years"

Any idea who that imbecile was????

Oh, wait......
You did say that, didn't you?


That's all any reader has to know about your insight, and your mental condition.

*Don't be gutless...*..you said it: repeat it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Be sure to catch "The Reagan Show" tonight on CNN.  From the clips I've seen, they show a lot of moments before and after Reagan appears on camera, for speeches, addresses from the Oval, etc.  I'm guessing they won't all be very favorable to the doddering old figurehead.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> a. As Obama swore that he would stop Iran from obtaining nuclear weapons, why didn't he stop them?
> 
> b. Since he had the ability to stop Iran from obtaining nuclear weapons, why didn't he stop them?


He did, dumbass.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> A crass, disgusting, adulterer, racist


What about Trump?  Speak up, loser!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2017)

RumpGas™ has colluded with many oil companies, none of them named Humble.

Mostly Shell companies.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Obama didn't collude with America's enemy to continue imprisoning Americans until inauguration day.
> ...


Reagan made a deal to keep the hostages in Iran until he became president.  What a POS.

Then he sold arms to Iran 4 years later as payback.  They took those arms and gave them to Hezbollah to kill Israelis.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Obama didn't collude with America's enemy to continue imprisoning Americans until inauguration day.
> ...


Reagan armed Osama bin Laden and the Mujahadeen in Afghanistan. 12 years later they flew buildings into the Twin Towers.

Reagan was a POS.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> PC has entered stage three of getting beaten on her own ridiculous thread


HEY!  This is MY ridiculous thread!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


My bitch PoliticalChic will have no intelligent answer for this.


----------



## hadit (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas[emoji769], we now have TrumpGas[emoji769], which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



Morons forget the storm that shut down the refinery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Why are you narrowing it to just middle-class?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


The Reagan Administration was the most corrupt in U.S. history.  There is no way you can spin people going to prison.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The presidency of Ronald Reagan in the United States was marked by multiple scandals, resulting in the investigation, indictment, or conviction of over 138 administration officials, the largest number for any U.S. president.[1]

Reagan administration scandals - Wikipedia​

Uh...how many Obama administration officials went to prison,
PoliticalChic?

*ZERO.*


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas[emoji769], we now have TrumpGas[emoji769], which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


Well, morons forget that Bush crashed the economy.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > a. As Obama swore that he would stop Iran from obtaining nuclear weapons, why didn't he stop them?
> ...




Simple enough to prove what a lying scum you are....

Watch:

*1. "Obama's Unforgivable Betrayal*

*The president's nuclear accommodation of radical Islamist theocrats threatens Israel's survival.*
[Obama] is no longer trying to stop Iran from going nuclear. “Never” has been slimmed down to 13 years – at best!"
https://www.usnews.com/opinion/arti...ar-deal-is-an-unforgivable-betrayal-of-israel


2. *Obama's Iran Nuclear Deal Allows the Regime to Develop a Weapon ...*
* "Krauthammer’s Take: Obama ‘Caved’ on Inspections, Now Iran Is Developing a Nuclear Weapon"
Read more at: Krauthammer’s Take: Obama ‘Caved’ on Inspections, Now Iran Is Developing a Nuclear Weapon*



3. "...Obama had previously stated that “the deal we’ll accept” with Iran “is that they end their nuclear program” and abide by the U.N. resolutions that have been in place. Yet *more enrichment will continue with 5,000 centrifuges per decade and all restraints will end in 15 years.*

*.... none of Iran’s nuclear facilities, including the Fordow center will be closed,* as The Washington Post noted. Not one of the country’s 19,000 centrifuges will be dismantled. Tehran’s existing pile of enriched uranium will be “reduced” but not necessarily shipped out of the country. In effect, then, Iran’s nuclear infrastructure will remain intact ....."                                                                                                       https://www.usnews.com/opinion/arti...ar-deal-is-an-unforgivable-betrayal-of-israel






 


*So....we agree?*
*You're nothing  but a lying low-life gutter scum, and Obama awarded Iran nuclear weapons?*

*Excellent.*


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


She's posting OPINION articles!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2017)

When I try to fill with RumpGas™ it doesn't come out of the nozzle --- it comes out of the Wherever.

Then when I put the gas cap on it keeps the vapors inside.  

_I like vapors that weren't captured, OK?_


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



1. Reagan administration execs were railroaded by corrupt Democrats who prosecuted them.

2. No Obamunists went to jail because the Department of Justice was headed by racist Obama pick, Eric Holder......they wouldn't charge any of the criminals.

3. Under Democrats/Liberals, there is no such thing as justice or the rule of law.


Every honest person knows this.
Lying scum like you attempt to twist this truth and deny same.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



I seem to remember gas at $4.00+ under obama. 

Hell, trumps got a hurricane shutting down tons of refining capability and its less then $2.50?

Just another synthia failed thread. 

Don't you ever get tired of posting crap?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> I seem to remember gas at $4.00+ under obama.



Actually that was Bush.  mid-summer of 2008. It's on the record.  A record that still stands.

Prove me wrong.




Pop23 said:


> Hell, trumps got a hurricane shutting down tons of refining capability and its less then $2.50?



Not around here.  But a week ago it was.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...





Cite any parts that aren't true.....

...or, admit that you are *lying low-life gutter scum, and Obama awarded Iran nuclear weapons.*


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember gas at $4.00+ under obama.
> ...



Damn close:

Gas Price Charts - GasBuddy.com

And for YEARS


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 4, 2017)

President Obama opened more domestic drilling than anyone ever before. We had so much that we were exporting it.  Now globalist pino trump is working for other countries.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## hadit (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Which has nothing to do with the subject at hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 4, 2017)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Typical of a failed synthia thread. He realizes everyone laughing at him, change the subject.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



2.39 is nowhere near "damn close".  The record high national average was, and still is, $4.11.  July 2008.

Your own link:





See that 2.64 on the far right?

Whelp --- that's RumpGas™ 

Many people are paying that.  On many sides.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You dishonest fuck. Show it from 2008 through 2016 and you'll see the close to $4.00 gas. OBAMA GAS!

Follow link, expand it to 8 years. You wanted proof, you got it

Gas Price Charts - GasBuddy.com


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it the price of motor oil never dropped?
> ...



What? 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Castrol-GTX-ULTRACLEAN-5W-30-Motor-Oil-5-QT/17200822


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 4, 2017)

As I've stated for decades, regular unleaded gas and diesel fuel should be capped at .40 over taxes at the pump.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...




Fuck you, dishonest hack.  I clicked your link and copied exactly the image I got.  And just now I clicked again and got the same thing.

Once again the all-time high for gas was $4.11.  July of 2008.  The only time the national average ever went over $4.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently you forgot the high gas prices for most of Obama's eight years.
> ...


Let's hear it from the donkey's mouth, shall we?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 4, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> President Obama opened more domestic drilling than anyone ever before. We had so much that we were exporting it.  Now globalist pino trump is working for other countries.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


The secretary of state is an Exxon CEO and wants to drill in Russia..


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 4, 2017)

I wanna see $5/gallon gasoline!

Best way to get food-stamp feeding "progressives" off the highway.  True, it won't force them to work, but the roads will be a little  safer.

Fortunately there's no Obamaphone project to give welfare queens Obamalectric  vehicles.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



So a 500 year storm hits the Gulf coast shutting down most of our refineries...and that's an issue of governance?

Of course the price of gas went up!  Of course it will go higher!  That has nothing to do with Trump...nor would it have had anything to do with Hillary Clinton if SHE were sitting in the Oval Office!

The price of gas will go down when Texas recovers from the hurricane and subsequent flooding.  THAT will have nothing to do with Trump either!

This string is unusually weak even for you, Synth!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Reagan administration execs were railroaded by corrupt Democrats who prosecuted them.


You are pathetic.  Cite any example.

While you're running away from that, I'll give you the first random example I found:

The executive assistant to former *Housing Secretary Samuel R. Pierce Jr.*, who found herself at the center of the influence-peddling scandal during the Reagan Administration, was convicted today of 12 felony counts of defrauding the Government, taking a bribe and lying to Congress.

For each of the 11 felony counts on which she was convicted, the aide, *Deborah Gore Dean*, faces a possible sentence of five years in prison and $250,000 in fines. For a 12th count, receiving an illegal gratuity, Ms. Dean faces a possible jail sentence of up to two years and a fine of up to $250,000.

In similar cases, judges normally sentence defendants to concurrent jail time, and today some lawyers who have been following the case said they would be surprised if she was sentenced to more than five years in prison by *Judge Thomas F. Hogan *of Federal District Court on Jan. 19.

Ex-Official Is Convicted In HUD Scandal of 80's​About that judge, Thomas F. Hogan - he was appointed by . . . wait for it . . . . Ronald Reagan, in 1982.
Thomas F. Hogan - Wikipedia




















God, I SOOOO own your scrawny ass.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Pop23 (Sep 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh right, dumbass Pogo doesn't know how to click the appropriate button on the page SHOWING THE OBAMA YEARS  

You are a piece of work!  Keep on admitting you're an idiot. 

We enjoy it BIGLY


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> View attachment 147581
> 
> View attachment 147582



Hey, post that GIF of you spanking Lady Gunslingers ass dressed as a chick!

I loved that one!


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> I keep telling you that I'm not interested in your cut and pastes from wingnut websites.
> 
> EVERYONE keeps telling you this, but it's your crutch, in place of having to actually articulate an *opinion*.


Ladies & Gentlemen - *SynthaStupid™* just had an accidental moment of honesty. She is not the least bit interested in cold, hard facts. She wants to deal in *opinion* _only_.

PoliticalChic hammers the boards with data and *SynthaStupid™ *rejects it immediately while calling for opinions.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> My bitch PoliticalChic will have no intelligent answer for this


How can someone have an answer for something that *never* happened?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Reagan administration execs were railroaded by corrupt Democrats who prosecuted them.
> 
> 2. No Obamunists went to jail because the Department of Justice was headed by racist Obama pick, Eric Holder......they wouldn't charge any of the criminals.


Wait a minute - there wasn't a Democrat serving as Attorney General under Reagan.

If, in #2, the AG is the one who charges the criminals, where are you getting the Democrats in #1?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Once AGAIN --- what ain't going away is.........



Pop23 said:


> I seem to remember gas at $4.00+ under obama.



Whelp --- no you don't, since that was Bush.  PERIOD.

I said 'prove me wrong' and you FAILED.

You LOSE.  Get it yet?


----------



## P@triot (Sep 4, 2017)

Folks...you just can't make this stuff up. In post #209 *SynthaStupid™ *states that facts offend her fragile sensibility and demands opinions from PoliticalChic:


Synthaholic said:


> I keep telling you that I'm not interested in your cut and pastes from wingnut websites.
> 
> EVERYONE keeps telling you this, but it's your crutch, in place of having to actually articulate an *opinion*.


And then in post #225 she complains about "opinions"


Synthaholic said:


> She's posting OPINION articles!


And this is why the board knows her as *SynthaStupid™*.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Cite any parts that aren't true.....


ALL of it is opinion.  You are easily confused as to what is a fact and what is somebody's opinion.

The result of FoxNews brainwashing.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Folks...you just can't make this stuff up. In post #209 *SynthaStupid™ *states that facts offend her fragile sensibility and demands opinions from PoliticalChic:
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> ...



Why are you using the feminine pronoun, Buttsoiler?

Are you just fuggin' stoopid?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


It has everything to do with it.  You're just not sharp enough to understand what I'm saying.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

OnePercenter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Sounds about right.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


You're quoting a post from April.  But I'm weak.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 4, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> I wanna see $5/gallon gasoline!


You pseudocons sound more and more like Obama every day.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I keep telling you that I'm not interested in your cut and pastes from wingnut websites.
> ...


I want something other than her insipid cut and pastes from lying websites.

If she can muster an actual opinion about something other than grunting "Obama BAD!" she will have made progress.  I'm certainly not going to start out asking her to provide actual verifiable facts.  The poor dear might injure herself!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama opened more domestic drilling than anyone ever before. We had so much that we were exporting it.  Now globalist pino trump is working for other countries.
> ...



I think Fred Koch already did that.


----------



## hadit (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


The better question is, are you?  Because we're talking about today's gas prices and the impact on them from shutting down a major refinery.  You're yammering about a president who hasn't been in office for nearly a decade.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


I don't think Polichic cares much..


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 4, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


Could you explain what you think Trump did to raise the price of gas?


Or are you simply an ignorant jackass? Or what?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



See that point on the chart where gas was over $3.99. That's an average moron and an average means some over, some under. So "seem to remember gas over $4.00 IS THE TRUTH!

Geez, I hope you ain't a chick, cuz as easy as you are, you'd be preggers all the friggen time!


----------



## hadit (Sep 4, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas[emoji769], we now have TrumpGas[emoji769], which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...



He steered that hurricane right at the refinery. Hey, if Bush could do it, so could he. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 4, 2017)

hadit said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2017)

So I pulls in to a I tried to buy some RumpGas™.  "Fillerup with supreme" sez I.  Attendant says, "Well just so you understand, I know nothing about supremacy.  Did your car manufacturer endorse it or what?  Because I know nothing about what you're even talking about".

"OK" I sez, "what if I just use regular?  What will my engine do?"

"Knock the hell" he sez.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


Amazing this joke's been running for _five years_ and there are still those who don't get it.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Sep 5, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


Are you lefties really that idiotic ? Gas prices have gone up because of hurricane Harvey.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Nice videos....it sure is great when you take things out of context

But history shows Obamagas dropped from almost $4.00 a gallon to below $2.00 a gallon. Doesn't seem he was serious about wanting high gas prices does it?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Definite PROOF that Trump steered the Hurricane over Houston in order to shut down refineries and give him an excuse to raise gas prices


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 5, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> View attachment 147581
> 
> View attachment 147582



Hate to point out the obvious here, Synth...but people who feel the need to declare themselves winners...seldom are!  Know what I'm saying?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 5, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...





*1. "Obama's Unforgivable Betrayal*

*The president's nuclear accommodation of radical Islamist theocrats threatens Israel's survival.*
[Obama] is no longer trying to stop Iran from going nuclear. “Never” has been slimmed down to 13 years – at best!"
https://www.usnews.com/opinion/arti...ar-deal-is-an-unforgivable-betrayal-of-israel


2. *Obama's Iran Nuclear Deal Allows the Regime to Develop a Weapon ...*
*"Krauthammer’s Take: Obama ‘Caved’ on Inspections, Now Iran Is Developing a Nuclear Weapon"
Read more at: Krauthammer’s Take: Obama ‘Caved’ on Inspections, Now Iran Is Developing a Nuclear Weapon*



3. "...Obama had previously stated that “the deal we’ll accept” with Iran “is that they end their nuclear program” and abide by the U.N. resolutions that have been in place. Yet *more enrichment will continue with 5,000 centrifuges per decade and all restraints will end in 15 years.*

*.... none of Iran’s nuclear facilities, including the Fordow center will be closed,* as The Washington Post noted. Not one of the country’s 19,000 centrifuges will be dismantled. Tehran’s existing pile of enriched uranium will be “reduced” but not necessarily shipped out of the country. In effect, then, Iran’s nuclear infrastructure will remain intact ....."https://www.usnews.com/opinion/arti...ar-deal-is-an-unforgivable-betrayal-of-israel










*So....we agree?*
*You're nothing but a lying low-life gutter scum, and Obama awarded Iran nuclear weapons?*





Cite any parts that aren't true.....

...or, admit that you are *lying low-life gutter scum, and Obama awarded Iran nuclear weapons.*


----------



## Roudy (Sep 5, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


These days even the weather is Trump's fault!


----------



## Roudy (Sep 5, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


The Russians, no, the Jews did it!


----------



## Roudy (Sep 5, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Obama wanted gas prices to go high and stay there, so that the hybrid car  and alternative fuel industries take over.  It isn't even even debatable that Obama was against all fossil fuels.  Remember his incumbent Hillary said to the coal miners "we're gonna out you out of business".


----------



## g5000 (Sep 5, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Check out what Trump said about coal miners in his Playboy interview:


*PLAYBOY: What satisfaction, exactly, do you get out of doing a deal?*
_TRUMP: I love the creative process. I do what I do out of pure enjoyment. Hopefully, nobody does it better. There’s a beauty to making a great deal. It’s my canvas. And I like painting it.

I like the challenge and tell the story of the coal miner’s son. *The coal miner gets black-lung disease, his son gets it, then his son . If I had been the son of a coal miner, I would have left the damn mines. But most people don’t have the imagination–or whatever–to leave their mine. They don’t have “it.”*_

*PLAYBOY: Which is?*
_TRUMP: “It” is an ability to become an entrepreneur, a great athlete, a great writer. You’re either born with it or you’re not. Ability can be honed, perfected or neglected. The day Jack Nicklaus came into this world, he had more innate ability to play golf than anybody else._



Trump spit right in the faces of coal miners in that interview. Trump considered coal miners to be too stupid to get another career. Trump said they don't have "it".

These dumb backward rubes have not caught on they've been hoaxed by a New York limousine liberal.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 5, 2017)

*Damn you, Obama! Damn you!*








*Oh, wait...*


----------



## Roudy (Sep 5, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah, they shoulda voted for that corrupt crooked criminal Hillary that the entire Washingtin establishment and crooked media was rooting for, that told the coal miners in their faces she was going to fuck them over.

You guys are funny, I gotta tell ya.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 5, 2017)

Roudy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


False dichotomy.

Republicans should have voted for a real conservative Republican in the primaries.  Instead, the fucking rubes picked a New York huckster Democrat.


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



Typical Liberal. Ignore the price of gas in the Obama years when it was in the high 3's, and $4 at some pumps.

Fact #915: March 7, 2016 Average Historical Annual Gasoline Pump Price, 1929-2015 | Department of Energy

Gas is going up due the hurricane. But leave it to a Liberals to use it for political points.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Obama wanted to end our dependence on fossil fuels......makes sense doesn't it?
Hillary was being honest with coal country on their need to pursue other forms of revenue. Would you prefer she lie like Trump did and promise them their jobs back?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 5, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


He is like Neo ^^^, an anomaly that is shocking the system, neither a Democrat or a Republican.  He goes after republicans when they don't do their job or show corruption just as much much as the Dems, and that's why people voted for him.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 5, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Okaaaaay...so why create a bullshit delusional thread that Obama was somehow behind lowering gas prices, when it was exactly the opposite? If anything, it can be argued that Obama was behind high gas prices and throughout most of his presidency.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 5, 2017)

g5000 said:


> These dumb backward rubes have not caught on they've been hoaxed by a New York limousine liberal.


Like all progressives, you are simply far too stupid to understand it. Conservatives don't give a damn what *President Trump* says (only you fragile little snowflakes are impacted by his _words_). And they don't care about his history. What they care about are his *actions*. Specifically when it comes to creating jobs and protecting the U.S. Constitution. He's been phenomenal so far at both.


> They keep putting climate change ahead of jobs, that’s just one example. Just look at the polls. What is the No. 1 or 2 issue for the last 10 years? Jobs, jobs, and the economy.


You people are simply too stupid to get it. Nobody gives a shit about your bat-shit crazy ideology, your idiotic emotional nonsense, or your pet projects. They care about having an abundance of jobs and their liberty. When you promise to shut down the coal industry, blue states like West Virginia turn red instantly.

GOP State Dominance at 95-Year High


----------



## P@triot (Sep 5, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Republicans should have voted for a real conservative Republican in the primaries.  Instead, the fucking rubes picked a New York huckster Democrat.


And yet we _still_ *won*. And - with the exception of Ronald Reagan - *President Trump* has acted more conservative so far than any President in the past 200 years.

If only you were educated and informed - uh *G-String™*?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2017)

P@triot said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > These dumb backward rubes have not caught on they've been hoaxed by a New York limousine liberal.
> ...





West Virginia ain't no "blue state", Buttsoiler.  Think maybe you've been inhaling too many RumpGas™ fumes.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 6, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Conservatives don't give a damn what *President Trump* says


I am well aware you pseudocons don't mind Trump lying to you.  

Trump is not going to create coal jobs.  The West Virginia rubes, and you, have been hoaxed.

You DESERVE to be lied to.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 6, 2017)

g5000 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives don't give a damn what *President Trump* says
> ...


So did Obama create those millions of "shovel ready" green jobs he promised before election?  Maybe he meant jobs created by all the neighborhoods that were burned down as a result of all the divisive race riots he instigated?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 6, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



FIVE YEARS and some *still *don't get the joke.  
Longest sail-over-the-head EVAH.

RumpGas™ is now 2.63 and up here.  Rump has seen fit to raise the prices 60 cents in the last ten days.  ObamaGas™ was given away absolutely free, plus you got a gallon of ice cream and a palm tree to eat it under.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 6, 2017)

g5000 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives don't give a damn what *President Trump* says
> ...


He doesn't have to "create" coal jobs. He only needed to *save* the *existing* coal jobs from people like you and Hitlery Clinton. He did that. Mission accomplished.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 6, 2017)

g5000 said:


> I am well aware you pseudocons don't mind Trump lying to you.


That's a remarkable statement coming from someone who slurped up Obama's lies as fast as he could and kept asking for more.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Trumpy did some drilling in Russia, and Christopher Steele prolly has the tape.  Putin certainly does!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Like I said: you're not sharp enough.

But post another  - keep proving it!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...






















.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Amazing this joke's been running for _five years_ and there are still those who don't get it.


----------



## hadit (Sep 6, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


I guess you answered my question, in the negative.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Nice videos....it sure is great when you take things out of context
> 
> But history shows Obamagas dropped from almost $4.00 a gallon to below $2.00 a gallon. Doesn't seem he was serious about wanting high gas prices does it?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 147581
> ...


You talking about Trump again?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Are these new opinion articles, or brand new opinion articles?  












You're never going to cease being my bitch until you get a better game. Because you suck at political debate.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

Roudy said:


> These days even the weather is Trump's fault!


----------



## P@triot (Sep 6, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> You're never going to cease being my bitch until you get a better game. Because you suck at political debate.


Debate? Is that what you _think_ you're doing? The rest of the world has a more accurate term for it - *whining* like a little bitch.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Yeah, they shoulda voted for that corrupt crooked criminal Hillary that the entire Washingtin establishment and crooked media was rooting for, *that told the coal miners in their faces she was going to fuck them over.*
> 
> You guys are funny, I gotta tell ya.


You're either an ignorant moron, or a liar - which is it?

Hillary said she was going to replace those mine jobs with new jobs in alternative energy.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

Fang said:


> Typical Liberal. Ignore the price of gas in the Obama years when it was in the high 3's, and $4 at some pumps.


 . . . due to the Bush Financial Crash.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

P@triot said:


> What they care about are his *actions*.


He sided with Chuck and Nancy today over Paul and Mitch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those are 'actions'.  And Republicans are pissed!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> West Virginia ain't no "blue state", Buttsoiler.


Correct.  They're too stupid to vote in their own interests.  Republicans offer them nothing.  Except for more Black Lung.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

P@triot said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I am well aware you pseudocons don't mind Trump lying to you.
> ...


^^^ Yet he can't name a single lie.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 6, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > That's a remarkable statement coming from someone who slurped up Obama's lies as fast as he could and kept asking for more.
> ...



His campaign "promise" to end The Patriot Act. He expanded it.

His campaign "promise" to close Gitmo

Proclaiming that Beghazi was the spontaneous result of a YouTube video when in fact he was given national security briefings that an attack was imminent (and other nations actually evacuated before hand because of it).

"If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor"

"If you like your insurance, you can keep your insurance"

His campaign "promise" not to add a single dollar to the nation debt ("pay as you go")


Making *SynthaStupid™* my _personal_ bitch on USMB since July 21, 2010


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > You're never going to cease being my bitch until you get a better game. Because you suck at political debate.
> ...


If you're looking for sympathy sex from Political Chic, just ask!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...




That's a broken campaign promise, not a lie.

He didn't expand it, it curtailed a lot of it's abuses.  That, by definition, is not expanding, but contracting it.


> His campaign "promise" to close Gitmo



Blocked by Republicans.


> Proclaiming that Beghazi was the spontaneous result of a YouTube video when in fact he was given national security briefings that an attack was imminent (and other nations actually evacuated before hand because of it).



More lies and bullshit.  And I've debunked the YouTube deniers many times.  Once more:
*Spread of Protests Sparked by Anti-Muslim Video*













> "If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor"



Not a lie.  The Affordable Care Act doesn't prohibit you from keeping your doctor.




> "If you like your insurance, you can keep your insurance"


Not a lie.  The Affordable Care Act doesn't choose your insurance for you.



> His campaign "promise" not to add a single dollar to the nation debt ("pay as you go")



I think you're lying, as usual.  Link?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2017)

Roudy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Obama never offered a single shovel ready job

Shovel ready was a condition to receive Stimulus funding
If a state did not have shovel ready projects ready to hire people they did not qualify


----------



## Clintonista (Sep 6, 2017)

Roudy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


I feel sorry for weak-minded submissive people like you who are okay with Trump lying to you just because Obama lied to you.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 6, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> That's a broken campaign promise, not a lie.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 6, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> That's a broken campaign promise, not a lie.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 6, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > "If you like your insurance, you can keep your insurance"
> ...


Who said anything about "choosing for you"? Desperate, much? Barack Insane Obama adamantly insisted "if you like your insurance, you can keep your insurance".

Millions lost their health insurance who liked what they had and wanted to keep it. White House emails show that was an egregious *lie*.

And your lies to cover Obama's lies shows what a little partisan hack you are.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 6, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Obama never offered a single shovel ready job


That's _exactly_ what he did *Wrongwinger™*.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > That's a broken campaign promise, not a lie.


Did Trumpy lie when he campaigned on getting rid of Obamacare on Day 1?

He didn't, you know.

Or is that a broken campaign promise?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Barack Insane Obama adamantly insisted "if you like your insurance, you can keep your insurance".



Who made anyone change insurers?  I kept mine.  I kept my doctor too, until he retired 3 months ago.

So obviously the ACA didn't make anyone change insurers.  Insurance companies did that.



> Millions lost their health insurance who liked what they had and wanted to keep it.


Talk to the insurance companies.  The ACA doesn't mandate what insurance you have or who your doctor is.

Obama was 100% truthful when he said those words.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 6, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > His campaign "promise" to end The Patriot Act. He expanded it.
> ...


He didn't "curtail" a single thing, *SynthaStupid™*. That's why you're unable to provide even a single example. He expanded it exponentially. Ask Edward Snowden. The true American patriot who exposed the full intrusion, mass surveillance of the Obama Administration.

Now be a good little girl and swallow the dildo that you pretend is Obama's dick, for the fourth time today.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 6, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You know what's sad, Synth?  You do the same thing as Trump but don't see it!


----------



## P@triot (Sep 6, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Millions lost their health insurance who liked what they had and wanted to keep it.
> ...


Snowflake...it mandated that the insurance companies cancel the policies that millions had. That's exactly what it did. You can't twist your way out of this one, *SynthaStupid™*


Synthaholic said:


> Obama was 100% truthful when he said those words.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 6, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



To synthia, sex means dressing up like a chick and a spanking.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obama never offered a single shovel ready job
> ...


Then prove it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 6, 2017)

P@triot said:


> it mandated that the insurance companies cancel the policies that millions had. That's exactly what it did.


You're a liar.

It imposed new regulations.  Why didn't insurers amend the existing policies?

You can't lie your way out of this one, dirtbag.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 6, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Insane Obama adamantly insisted "if you like your insurance, you can keep your insurance".
> ...


Well duh. Obamacare didn't force Medicaid to stop their coverage. It targeted private insurance companies because Barack Insane Obama wants everyone on the government plantation - beholden to him and the Dumbocrat Party.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 6, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Reality already did that for me, *SynthaStupid™ *


----------



## P@triot (Sep 6, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > it mandated that the insurance companies cancel the policies that millions had. That's exactly what it did.
> ...


Fragile snowflake progressives always know how to bring a strong argument to the board...


----------



## P@triot (Sep 6, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > That's a remarkable statement coming from someone who slurped up Obama's lies as fast as he could and kept asking for more.
> ...


Enjoy, *SynthaStupid™*....


----------



## Roudy (Sep 7, 2017)

Clintonista said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


I feel sorry for mental midget fake outraged people like you, who were okay with eight years of Obama lying and subverting the constitution while dividing the nation, but start having hissy fits and total mental breakdowns over the smallest bit of fake news promulgated by the corrupt, crooked news media.

Stop making up fake shit and let the guy run the country, he was elected fair and square. It's only a few months into his presidency.  In three or four years the country gets to pull the lever once again.  So far he's done a great job running the country, holding people accountable (including those in his own party), while keeping us safe.  Far better than his predecessor who might go down as one of the worst president's this country has ever had, if history is to judge him fairly.  But no he's black and he's a Democrap so he can't CAN'T be bad, can he?


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Typical Liberal. Ignore the price of gas in the Obama years when it was in the high 3's, and $4 at some pumps.
> ...



You're one of those liberals that thinks if you keep repeating a lie it will eventually become fact.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 7, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, they shoulda voted for that corrupt crooked criminal Hillary that the entire Washingtin establishment and crooked media was rooting for, *that told the coal miners in their faces she was going to fuck them over.*
> ...


Oh great!  She bullshitted er promised more shovel-ready green jobs just like Obama, only this time it was to the coal miners!


----------



## Roudy (Sep 7, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Actually, shovel ready was what the bullshiting con artist Obama kept repeating.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 7, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You can't say he didn't try.  His presidency is not over, don't count your chickens just yet.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 7, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Actually, I can say Trump didn't try.

He hoaxed you, dude.  Time to wake up to that fact.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Of course he did

That was the idea....to provide funding for projects that were ready to hire
President Obama never promised shovel ready projects. It was up to the states to identify them. Some states did a good job, others did not


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 7, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


3 hurricanes in the gulf have nothing to do with gas prices!


----------



## Roudy (Sep 7, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


He tried, the democrats refused to fix the disastrous socialized medicine they shoved down the American people's throats, and the republicans had a few defections, and that was enough. Like I said don't count him out.  Those republicans will be primaried in the 2018 elections when you Democrats suffer a fatal blow.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...



Trump is responsible for the price of gas at the pump


----------



## Roudy (Sep 7, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So he lied repetitively about there being shovel ready jobs.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 7, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > it mandated that the insurance companies cancel the policies that millions had. That's exactly what it did.
> ...



This is how a progressive thinks. 

Amend a policy so it's not the same as the previous policy, THEN CLAIM ITS THE SAME POLICY!

You can't make this stupid ass shit up folks!

/thread


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Not at all my friend.....He offered federal funding for those jobs


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 7, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Who was President in 2012?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 7, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So they weren't shovel ready.  Not one shovel ready job emerged from this bullshitter.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 7, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Actually the next time I go out for groceries I'll be driving on a new four-lane highway that got built starting early '09 with ARRA funding.  Among many others.

There were in fact shovels involved.  But also bulldozers and dump trucks and fresh asphalt.

Must be kind of a challenge to sell myths when the evidence to the contrary is literally under one's own feet.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 7, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


I'm not on Medicaid or Medicare, dumbass.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 7, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


^^^  Can't back up his bullshit.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 7, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


I don't know a stronger way to say it: you're a liar.

Do you prefer You're a fucking liar?  Is that stronger for you?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 7, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


I already debunked your bullshit.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 7, 2017)

Fang said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


Prove me wrong then, retard. Show exactly the economic forces that made gas rise to $4.00.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 7, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Obama never promised shovel-ready jobs.  You've been told this already in this thread yet still push lies.

Link to Obama making this promise.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 7, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


And you can't say that Obama didn't try to close GTMO.  So cut the bullshit.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


The OP was started way before any of these hurricanes.

Stop being a retard.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 7, 2017)

Roudy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


He didn't try.

Neither Trump nor the GOP have offered up a repeal and replacement bill for ObamaCare.  To this day.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 7, 2017)

Roudy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Trump didn't need a single vote from Democrats to repeal Obamacare.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 7, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


OK, you're just trolling, and doing it badly.  Welcome to my Ignore List, retard.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 7, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Why would they have to claim it's the same policy?  You're a real dumbass.

They didn't need to cancel a single policy, just amend the existing policy with the new regulations.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 7, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Interstate 22 from Birmingham to Memphis was also completed from the same program.

Roudy is a retard troll.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 7, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Sooooooooo, not the SAME policy. 

God your easy


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You are a lying piece of shit


----------



## Roudy (Sep 7, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Another liberal having a hissy fit?  So what will you do next?  Wear one of those black ninja marxist outfits?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 8, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


My point stands


----------



## Camp (Sep 8, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


No, he did not. Shovel ready jobs were available, but the states, counties, cities and small towns were the ones who got to choose the projects. Unfortunately, politics were more important to many of those governments than actual employment and infrastructure options. A small town near me used their funds to hire a lawyer, one single lawyer, to defend itself against a law suit. This they did when the town was in desperate need of pot hole repairs and pedestrian side walks. So, instead of the shovel ready jobs of road repair and new sidewalks, they spent the money on a lawyer to defend themselves for screwing up and getting caught.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It does make me look slimmer...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)

They repaved all the roads in our area with the money..


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 8, 2017)

When the stock market goes up, we credit "our side".

When the stock market goes down, we blame the "other side".

When oil prices go down, we credit "our side".

When oil prices go up, we blame the "other side".

We really are one silly species.
.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 8, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> When the stock market goes up, we credit "our side".
> 
> When the stock market goes down, we blame the "other side".
> 
> ...



Trump is responsible for the high cost of Trumpgas


----------



## Camp (Sep 8, 2017)

I ignored this thread because I thought it was about trump speeches.


----------



## hadit (Sep 8, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > When the stock market goes up, we credit "our side".
> ...



Wow, he's more powerful than I thought. Not only can he manipulate private sector prices, but he can create and steer hurricanes into refineries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 8, 2017)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Ever see those digital signs in gas stations?







Trump has a app on his phone where he can set the prices


----------



## Roudy (Sep 8, 2017)

Camp said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Oh so he and his gang of Leftwing lawyers got rid of whatever shovel ready jobs there were because they didn't fit the Leftie ideology. The plot thickens. LOL


----------



## Camp (Sep 8, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


What part of local politicians deciding how to spend the funds is confusing you? That was part of the deal to get the legislation passed. The locals determined what kinds of projects the funds were spent on. Obama nor an Obama created system had anything to do with how the funds would be spent.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 8, 2017)

Camp said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


So Obama just blabbered something that sounded good just to get elected.  Funny you actually believe Obama's claim about all the shovel ready _*green jobs.*_  The jobs you are talking about are infrastructure.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 8, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


There was money for many projects, police, firemen, teachers 

Depended on the state


----------



## Roudy (Sep 8, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Those aren't shovel ready, and they aren't green either.  Your messiah lied both before and during the entire eight years of his presidency.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 8, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Didn't have to be. Shovel ready construction jobs was just one criteria. Money was also provided for cops, firemen, teachers


----------



## Roudy (Sep 8, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah, and record of number food stamps.  Your messiah really lifted people out of poverty! Interesting how you twist and contort yourself for the shyster. Just goes to show how duped you guys are.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yes

The Great Bush recession of 2008 forced many, many people into food stamps.  Thankfully, Obama created 13 million jobs


----------



## Fang (Sep 9, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You started the thread asshole. Show me how Trump is responsible for gas price today .


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2017)

Fang said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


He is the President


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You must be one of delusional fools who thinks Obama did a great job with the economy and international affairs.  That's why Hillary lost by running as his incumbent, and Obama campaigning day and night for her. 'Cause the American people were really happy with Obama! Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


He's responsible for cat 5 Hurricanes?  Wow.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Hillary lost because of low information voters such as yourself


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



Of course not

He is responsible for Cat 4 hurricanes turning into Cat 5 hurricanes


----------



## Pogo (Sep 9, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> When the stock market goes up, we credit "our side".
> 
> When the stock market goes down, we blame the "other side".
> 
> ...



That's the whole basis of the joke here.

And five years on there still walk among us those who don't get it.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 9, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > When the stock market goes up, we credit "our side".
> ...


Fair point.  I should know better than to believe anything that partisans say.

After all.  You're liars.
.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 9, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



A "joke" and a "lie" are two different things.  Both may involve an untruth, but for vastly different purposes.

Now, when Mitt Romney started this joke five years ago  --- he wasn't joking.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hurricane Harvey Forces Even More Texas Oil Refineries To Close

More refinery outages and port closures were reported on Tuesday. The storm has returned to the Gulf of Mexico and is now a Tropical Storm. Over four feet of rainfall has already hit cities like Corpus Cristi. As a result, S&P Global Platts estimates that around 2.33 million barrels a day of Texas refining capacity is now closed and with some refiners cutting production rates, that figure is likely to go even higher. If those cuts hit 50% of capacity, that would put the total downed capacity at 3.36 million barrels per day, meaning that 18% of the U.S. total oil supply is on hold.


A little thing like a Hurricane cut refinery production drastically...........but the op doesn't give a crap about that.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 9, 2017)

Southern gasoline pipeline to shut down due to Harvey

The pipeline, a crucial artery in the nation’s fuel supply network, provides nearly 40 percent of the South’s gasoline.

Among the reasons: About one-quarter of the Gulf Coast’s oil refining capacity was taken offline, according to the Oil Price Information Service.

The storm also prompted at least eight Texas refineries to shut down, according to AAA. Nearly one-third of the nation’s refining capacity is along the Gulf Coast from Corpus Christi, Texas, to the Lake Charles area.

Colonial Pipeline has not indicated how long it expects the closure to last, saying it will know more when workers can evaluate its facilities.

Half of the 26 refineries that connect to Colonial’s pipeline system are between storm-ravaged Houston and Lake Charles, which is just east of the Beaumont-Port Arthur metro area.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 9, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Hurricane Harvey Forces Even More Texas Oil Refineries To Close
> 
> More refinery outages and port closures were reported on Tuesday. The storm has returned to the Gulf of Mexico and is now a Tropical Storm. Over four feet of rainfall has already hit cities like Corpus Cristi. As a result, S&P Global Platts estimates that around 2.33 million barrels a day of Texas refining capacity is now closed and with some refiners cutting production rates, that figure is likely to go even higher. If those cuts hit 50% of capacity, that would put the total downed capacity at 3.36 million barrels per day, meaning that 18% of the U.S. total oil supply is on hold.
> 
> ...



Not when there's a joke to be made, hell no.
"Facts" are irrelevant to jokes.

They're also irrelevant to "fake news" but the difference is there's nothing funny about "fake news".  Unless it's completely over-the-top like "three million Amish voting for Rump" or "three million illegals voted and that's why I lost".


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Hurricane Harvey Forces Even More Texas Oil Refineries To Close
> 
> More refinery outages and port closures were reported on Tuesday. The storm has returned to the Gulf of Mexico and is now a Tropical Storm. Over four feet of rainfall has already hit cities like Corpus Cristi. As a result, S&P Global Platts estimates that around 2.33 million barrels a day of Texas refining capacity is now closed and with some refiners cutting production rates, that figure is likely to go even higher. If those cuts hit 50% of capacity, that would put the total downed capacity at 3.36 million barrels per day, meaning that 18% of the U.S. total oil supply is on hold.
> 
> ...


Trumps fault

Obamagas was cheaper......and Obama was just a community organizer
Trumps Secretary of State is an ex CEO from Exxon
You would think he could give us cheaper gas than Obama


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No it was eight years of Obama, combined with probably the most unlikeable personality to run for president, who was stupid enough to run as Obama's incumbent. Of course she had no choice, she had to submit to Obama, otherwise Obama would have sic'd lynch and the crooked witch would have ended up in jail.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Really?  How so?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Hillary lost because of low information voters who believed someone who knew nothing about running the country would make a good president


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You can make all the stupid excuses that you want.  Bottom line is the Democrats lost, and it doesn't look like they learned anything.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


We learned Trump is totally inept as a President

Have you?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 9, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


After only six months?  Oh please.

You leftist whackjobs and your cronies in the media had your minds already made up, regardless of the reality.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Reality is that Trump has been incapable of getting any significant legislation approved in spite of his party controlling Government
Reality is that he has alienated, Congress, the courts, intelligence, state department, the media, the federal workforce and our allies


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 13, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Hey, dumbass - when CitiBank or Apple changes their user agreements - their contracts with you, the consumer - do they cancel your credit card, then issue you new ones?  Or do they send you one of these?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 14, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > When the stock market goes up, we credit "our side".
> ...


Who else could it be?

You know what was really good?  ClintonGas™.  That shit was _cheap!_


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 14, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He _could _use that power for good, but no.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 14, 2017)

Fang said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


He's the president.  Duh!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 14, 2017)

Fang said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


Why hasn't he released the petroleum reserves to stabilize prices?

He's incompetent.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 14, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Of course.  Why don't these conservatives understand this simple fact?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 14, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


No, you!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 14, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Hurricane Harvey Forces Even More Texas Oil Refineries To Close
> 
> More refinery outages and port closures were reported on Tuesday. The storm has returned to the Gulf of Mexico and is now a Tropical Storm. Over four feet of rainfall has already hit cities like Corpus Cristi. As a result, S&P Global Platts estimates that around 2.33 million barrels a day of Texas refining capacity is now closed and with some refiners cutting production rates, that figure is likely to go even higher. If those cuts hit 50% of capacity, that would put the total downed capacity at 3.36 million barrels per day, meaning that 18% of the U.S. total oil supply is on hold.
> 
> ...


Blah blah blah.

The people are used to ObamaGas™.  They like the low, low price of ObamaGas™.  This expensive TrumpGas™ may be fine for his slack-jawed cult, but Real Americans are pissed.

Where is his leadership?  He is failing America.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 14, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Southern gasoline pipeline to shut down due to Harvey
> 
> The pipeline, a crucial artery in the nation’s fuel supply network, provides nearly 40 percent of the South’s gasoline.
> 
> ...


Fake news.

He could open the petroleum reserves.  

He's incompetent.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2017)

After going up 50 cents a gallon, my Trumpgas dropped 10 cents this week

All part of Trumps plan to make people happy they are paying 40 cents more


----------



## Geaux4it (Sep 14, 2017)

Whiners need to prioritize their expenses. Give up nice to have's for must pays

-Geaux


----------



## hadit (Sep 14, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Southern gasoline pipeline to shut down due to Harvey
> ...



That's not what the reserves are for. That's a stupid complaint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 14, 2017)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


They're our reserves. Paid with taxpayer money.

You want to leave it to the Washington elites to decide when you can get your own gas.

Sheep.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 14, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> *(CNSNews.com) – *The average price of a gallon of gas has increased 96 percent since President Barack Obama first took office in 2009, according to figures from the Energy Information Agency (EIA).
> 
> According to EIA data, the average price of a gallon of regular unleaded gasoline in the United States was $1.838 on Jan. 19, 2009--the day before Obama took office. As of Monday, Feb. 11, 2013, the per-gallon price had risen to an average of $3.611--an increase of 96 percent.
> 
> The $3.677 is not the highest gas prices have been under President Obama. That record was reached the week of May 9, 2011 when they averaged $3.965 per gallon.


*Trustfundie Treehuggers.  Think Bobby Kennedy, Jr.*

Despite their media-shopped image, the pseudo-idealistic GreenHeads love to increase the petrocrats' profit margins.  It's not only about punishing drivers.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 14, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



He was trying to strengthen the economy in order to get Dhimmicrats elected.


----------



## hadit (Sep 14, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



The problem is not oil, the problem is refined gasoline. We have access to plenty of oil, but due to environmentalist extremists, have not built a new refinery in decades. That means that when a big refinery goes offline, as is the case in Texas, gas prices go up.  Releasing the reserves would do nothing do the price of gas. But you should have known that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



LMAO. Liberal Logic. Trump is president so he's responsible for the price of gas. But when Obama was president high gas prices were the previous president's fault. You guys are a fucking joke.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2017)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



*BULL*FUCKING*SHIT*.

More refineries could be built if oil companies wanted them.  They don't.  That's because they've improved efficiency so much, _they don't think they need them_.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2017)

So I went in for RumpGas™ the other day.  As soon as I pulled in there was this enormous clattering noise on my roof.  

WTF, are we having a hailstorm?  

Turns out there were thousands and thousands of Muslims dancing on my rooftop.  Many people saw it.  It was on TV.

Then an orange RumpGas™ attendant came peering into my car.  I asked him what he was looking for and he said he was checking to see if any teenage girls were in there getting dressed because he'd be dating them in a few years.  And he kept sniffing.

I threw a Tic Tac down the street and he went running after it.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2017)

Fang said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Are you really that dumb in real life?

Why do you think they call it TrumpGas?

You think Trump would allow his prestigious name to be used on a product he has no control over?


----------



## hadit (Sep 14, 2017)

Pogo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Prove yourself right. Research the response every proposed new refinery got since the 70's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2017)

hadit said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



It's *your *assertion, ass-serter.  That leaves YOU the burden of proof.  _YOU_ post those alleged "proposed new refineries".

Cue crickets in four...... three...... two.......


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You're joking, right? You really are this effing stupid. Wow.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2017)

Fang said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



Trump would not put his name on any product if he did not have complete control

Just like Trump University


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So I went in for RumpGas™ the other day....

Couldn't find any gas pumps.  I asked the clerk where they were, he said "we don't sell gas products, diesel or petroleum solutions ---- we sell _*feelings*_".

I got a six-pack of Discontent and left.


----------



## hadit (Sep 14, 2017)

Pogo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Since you said I should disprove your assertion, which was that oil companies don't want more refining capacity because they don't think they need it, let's look at what they HAVE been doing. 

https://www.usnews.com/opinion/blog...neries-since-the-1970s-but-capacity-has-grown

This article makes it clear that oil companies, far from restricting capacity, have been EXPANDING capacity at existing refineries.  So, I've met your initial demand. 

Loud crickets in here. 

Now, why expand existing instead of building new? Obviously, it's easier and cheaper. But hey, it's not like they face sustained, expensive opposition from groups that force the prices to drag on for decades and cost millions, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2017)

hadit said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



No shit Sherlock -- that's what I told you.  They don't need new ones when they get more out of the old ones.
DUH.

Then you're off to "obviously because everybody knows" speculation fallacies.  You lose.

And btw from your own link:

>> While the number of operating refineries has fallen from 254 in 1982 to 137 in 2011, the operating capacity of today's 137 facilities is over 830,000 barrels per day more than it was in 1982. Basically, while we've watched 117 refineries close, capacity has risen. (The Energy Information Administration's earliest records date to 1982.)

Moreover, since 1985, when refinery capacity hit a low of 14.7 million barrels per day, we've seen over three million barrels of capacity added, or the equivalent to 23 average modern day facilities. A stark contrast to the misleading tidbit about having no new refineries built since the 1970's. So while we haven't seen new refineries open in new locations, we have virtually added the capacity of 23 of today's average size facilities—and that is nothing to scoff at. <<​
Sent from my brain using Synapses that I thought everybody had


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2017)

So I went in for RumpGas™ the other day....

--- they gave me a receipt but it turned out to be completely plagiarized from a 2012 speech by Michelle O'bama


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 15, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Hurricane Harvey Forces Even More Texas Oil Refineries To Close
> ...


LOL.   Obama nor Trump control the prices.................Under bush massive speculation of commodities drove the dang prices up.

In this case the Refineries were damaged.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 15, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Southern gasoline pipeline to shut down due to Harvey
> ...


The Idiocy flows with this poster child for liberal insanity.  Oil from the reserves must be refined.  Can't pump the oil directly into your car.  No new refineries have been built for decades.  Only expanded.  The refineries were damaged and thus capacity is much lower.

Nice try, but no cigar.


----------



## hadit (Sep 15, 2017)

Pogo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You said more efficient. Simply building more capacity is not efficiency.  They need more capacity, which you said they didn't want, but don't build new ones, which I said was made impossible. I thought that was obvious.

Tell you what, find me an environmental group that would not fight a new refinery tooth and nail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hadit (Sep 15, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



That's correct.  Fewer, bigger refineries isn't such a good thing when some of them are knocked out of service.  Better to have more of them so less capacity is damaged.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Trump is the President

He is responsible for the price of TrumpGas
Just like Jimmy Carter was held responsible for the rising gas prices and inflation while he was President


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Carter was responsible for allowing our people to rot in Iran for 444 days......................and Carter was pushing fixes that didn't end STAGFLATION.............which is the LEGACY TERM for PEANUT HEAD.

I remember the gas lines.............and rationing of gas because of Iran..................and it was because of this the Strategic Oil reserves were created.

Iran held us over a barrel, and it worked because of the idiocy of Carter.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Those people came back alive. While Rambo style military action would have been dynamic, it also could  have led to serious loss of life. Carter was patient, took the abuse and ended up with living hostages

There was runaway inflation during Carters term. Gas prices rose from 32 cents to 57 cents, Carter was held responsible

Just like Trump is responsible for the price of TrumpGas


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


They were returned right as Reagan was coming into office..................Reagan had stated they were gonna get hit................

Carter was inept, and the taking of our embassy was an act of War.  He did try to rescue them................very late in the game.but it failed.

We now deal with Iran and their rise to regional power directly due to Carter policy.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2017)

I paid $1.87 for ObamaGas and he was just a community organizer

This $2.69 TrumpGas is a disgrace


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I paid $1.87 for ObamaGas and he was just a community organizer
> 
> This $2.69 TrumpGas is a disgrace


I'm sure their are idiots out there that would actually buy your snake oil. Good luck finding them.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Carter was President in 1953?

And then 28 years later he got the hostages released.  Man, he gets around.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2017)

hadit said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I don't need to prove the positive.  YOU need to prove the causation you asserted.  And you can't do it.



hadit said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Go bitch to the oil companies.  It's their decision.

Running refineries is a volatile bidness; they're not about to operate at higher cost than they can get away with.

Lotta wags don't seem to understand -- oil companies are profit-based, capitalist businesses.  Their responsibility is to their shareholders, not to any country they happen to operate in.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I paid $1.87 for ObamaGas and he was just a community organizer
> ...



We elected Donnie Dealmaker because he knew how to get us better deals

Obama was just a community organizer from Kenya and he was able to get us ObamaGas for $1.87 a gallon
What is the problem with Donnie Dealmaker?  He has an Exxon CEO on his cabinet. Why can't he get us TrumpGas for $1.87 and make Mexico pay for it?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I think Rump is giving the $1.87 gas to the Chinese.

I understand they come to the White House and say "we want deal!  Bing bing bing!"  They're laughing at us.  Must be laughing gas.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2017)

So I went in for RumpGas™ the other day....

I said, "me want deal!".  They didn't give me deal.  And their nozzle was too short to fit in my car.  I told them about it and they just said "there's no problem, I assure you".  I said, "and what's with these bigly prices?"  They just shrugged and said, "many people are paying that".

I'll tellya, there used to be consequences.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2017)

Pogo said:


> So I went in for RumpGas™ the other day....
> 
> I said, "me want deal!".  They didn't give me deal.  And their nozzle was too short to fit in my car.  I told them about it and they just said "there's no problem, I assure you".  I said, "and what's with these bigly prices?"  They just shrugged and said, "many people are paying that".
> 
> I'll tellya, there used to be consequences.



Not like the Good Ole Days....

I used to go in to buy ObamaGas. The sign would say $2.19
I would just flash my Liberal Card and I would get it for $1.87

They would pump it for me and wash my windows too

I went to buy TrumpGas the other day and the sign said $2.69. When I filled my tank, they ended up charging me $3.28 a gallon. When I complained they said.......Somebody has to pay for the wall


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > So I went in for RumpGas™ the other day....
> ...


Do you still do the goose step.............


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 15, 2017)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


*The Web Is Spun by Spiders*

Pushing the martyr image of helpless oillionaires and getting away with such a mindless myth shows how much of a Matrix the American mind is trapped in.  They won't use their enormous power to stop the Enviruses because of the enormous profits they can make off artificial shortages.  A natural disaster is a GreedHead's glee.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 15, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


So you're saying that presidents DO control the price of gas.

Why is Trump screwing Americans with the price of his TrumpGas™?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 15, 2017)

hadit said:


> The problem is not oil, the problem is refined gasoline.


The problem is an incompetent, fake president jacking up the price of TrumpGas™ in the middle of natural disasters.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 15, 2017)

Fang said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Which is it, then?  Are presidents responsible for gas prices, or were conservatives lying for 8 years?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> You think Trump would allow his prestigious name to be used on a product he has no control over?


He learned his lesson after Trump Steaks were sold with Mad Cow Disease, sickening tens!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 15, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Obama nor Trump control the prices


So conservatives lied about Obama for 8 years.  Color me shocked.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 15, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


There is no loss of capacity at the refineries.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 15, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> They were returned right as Reagan was coming into office.


That's because Reagan made a deal with America's enemies to hold them until he was inaugurated.  

Then 4 years later he sold the Ayatollahs missiles and arms that were used against Israel.

Reagan was an enemy collaborator.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 15, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> He did try to rescue them................very late in the game.but it failed.


With a rescue plan drafted by Oliver North, another enemy of America.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 15, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


BS...............I work in this industry.  those plants go down there is a loss.  There is a loss of production during maintenance shut downs.

Our shutdown had to be sped up as a result of Harvey flooding.

Don't talk about a subject you don't know.  I am a contractor in the industry........and they are paying a lot of money in Texas to get these plants back online.  I know people going there.

Stop with the lies.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 15, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > He did try to rescue them................very late in the game.but it failed.
> ...


Who drafted the plan was not the point..........waiting so long was the point...........Missions fail no matter how much you plan............inaction was Carter's problem.........the rescue mission failing was not his fault.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 15, 2017)

Texas oil refineries still badly hurting from Harvey

*Hurricane Harvey packed such a powerful punch that more than a dozen Gulf Coast oil refineries are still hurting two weeks after the storm struck Texas.*
Five oil refineries remain shuttered as of Monday, according to S&P Global Platts, an energy research firm. Ten more are partially shut down as they attempt to recover from historic flooding.

All told, about 2.4 million barrels of daily refining capacity in Texas is offline because of Harvey, Platts estimates. That is about 13% of the country's total ability to turn oil into gasoline, jet fuel and other products.

"It's pretty massive," said Jake Eubank, manager of refining and processing at the research firm Genscape.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 15, 2017)

Chevron makes plans to deal with Mother Nature - Mississippi Business Journal

T*he surge water from Hurricane Georges that heavily damaged and shut down the refinery for three months in 1998 was considered a 100-year surge event.*

Chevron made the decision to construct the $10-million dike earlier this year following an extensive storm surge protection study that included input from an independent risk evaluation company, a coastal engineering consultant from the Netherlands, and Scott Douglass, Ph.D, with the University of South Alabama’s civil engineering department.

Manning Construction of Pascagoula began construction on the earthen dike in late March. The refinery’s dredge material from dredging projects in Bayou Casotte will be used to form the earthen dike. Szydlowski said utilizing the dredge material is cost effective and will free up space at the refinery’s dredge material storage area west of Highway 611.

Yates Construction-Biloxi is the contractor for the concrete wall that will connect with the earthen structure along Highway 611.

The completed project will raise the existing dike from an elevation of about nine feet (mean low water) to approximately 16 feet on the refinery’s north and west sides. It will bring the dike up from 12 feet to about 20 feet on the refinery’s east and south borders, the areas that are vulnerable to wave action as well as surge waters.


I helped get this plant back online.......12 to 14 hour shifts for months.............

Riddle me this................show me how this





works under water.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


No......actually, I am partial to the Chicken Dance


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 15, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Chevron makes plans to deal with Mother Nature - Mississippi Business Journal
> 
> T*he surge water from Hurricane Georges that heavily damaged and shut down the refinery for three months in 1998 was considered a 100-year surge event.*
> 
> ...


I don't know.  I'm not the dumbass who puts them at a height where water could ever reach them.  I'm also not the dumbass who didn't plan for hurricanes, in a section of the country that gets many hurricanes per year.

And speaking of dumbass moves, why are they building a $10M dike instead of digging a very wide and deep moat around the facility, in addition to large holding ponds for runoff from _that_?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 15, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Chevron makes plans to deal with Mother Nature - Mississippi Business Journal
> ...


Your stupidity on this issue is legendary.  Oil comes from tankers........which come from the sea.....offshore rigs.............Show me the ship that can drive on land and you might have a point.

Now dig your moat on the gulf coast............LOL





the water table is at 9 foot underground at this location.........build a moat there.


We check ground rods for resistance...........every one we check is between 8 to 10 feet........aka ...........that's the water table

Refineries are near the ocean for a reason.............show me that ship again.  lol


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 15, 2017)

BTW...........just blew your they aren't damaged theory out of the water didn't I.

Found that motor yet that runs while submerged with water.

LOL


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



*Pittsburgh, Not Paris*

Delayed reaction to his Drill Baby Drill campaign.  His policies should get it down to a dollar a gallon soon.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is not oil, the problem is refined gasoline.
> ...


*Supporting Rich Trash Won't Make Us Rich, It Will Make Us Trash*


Despite what their slavish bootlickers preach on the embees, the oil companies were totally capable 
of supplying what was needed.  By making excuses, they prove they have no right to their jobs.  Blaming the public shows how much these economic traitors hate the rest of us. When will we start to fight back?  True populists should hate both wings of the Establishment.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > They were returned right as Reagan was coming into office.
> ...


*Never Negotiate out of Fear; Always Force Our Enemies to Negotiate out of Fear*

Through back channels, Reagan threatened to nuke Iran.  He also threatened OPEC, letting them know he would seize their oilfields if the illegal cartel didn't lower its prices.  It's nice to have a President who our enemies think is a nutcase.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 16, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I believe that was Nixon.

The Iran hostages were freed by Carter and Warren Christopher.  I'm sure Reagan's people did nothing to put that mythology down but Reagan as President-elect had no power to do that.  Carter was said to be obsessed with getting it done. 

And it's a testament to his character that he didn't crow about it or declare himself the greatest hostage-rescuing President that God ever created.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 16, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



Oil simply doesn't work that way.  It's an international fungible commodity and that market, not a President, determines what the end price is.

Again, oil companies do what benefits them in terms of profit --- not what benefits us in terms of price.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 16, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Texas oil refineries still badly hurting from Harvey
> 
> *Hurricane Harvey packed such a powerful punch that more than a dozen Gulf Coast oil refineries are still hurting two weeks after the storm struck Texas.*
> Five oil refineries remain shuttered as of Monday, according to S&P Global Platts, an energy research firm. Ten more are partially shut down as they attempt to recover from historic flooding.
> ...



*Con Fucius Say, "When Being Raped, Lie Back and Enjoy It"*

The rich pigs oink, "Don't live in Hurricane Alley," yet they put their oil refineries in Hurricane Alley.  What kind of sissies let them get away with such constant hypocrisy? Real men would force them to act responsibly or force them to hire management competent enough to do that.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 16, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Texas oil refineries still badly hurting from Harvey
> ...


The lunacy grows...................show me the oil tankers that can move across the land when bringing in the oil to be refined.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 16, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...







​You gotta see the engine pulling that thing ---


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 16, 2017)

Pogo said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Yup the only way for Carter to rescue the hostages was to lose the election 


LMAO 

.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 16, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



Nope -- it was done after the election.

You could actually look this up yanno.  "Algiers Accords".  
Historical record is my crutch I'm afraid -- I just don't have the imagination to make shit up .


----------



## hadit (Sep 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



That's because his policies exacerbated the problems. You can point to zero Trump policies that do that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2017)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Carter had no control over OPEC

Trump sets the price of TrumpGas


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 16, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


You showed me a piece of equipment that was damaged from water.  I have no idea what piece of equipment it is, but I said they shouldn't have it at a height where water should be able to reach it.

What's your issue with that, again?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 16, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> the water table is at 9 foot underground at this location.........build a moat there.


Build it wider, and only 8 feet deep.  Duh.

The object is to keep from flooding out.  There are plenty of ways to do this if:

A) you have the land at your disposal (they do)

B) you have the resources (they do)

And BTW - an 8 foot moat would be plenty of depth to handle 50" of rain - do the math.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 16, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


You never supply any links to back up your bullshit.  There's a reason for that.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 16, 2017)

Pogo said:


> It's an international fungible commodity and that market, not a President, determines what the end price is.


Hush!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 16, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Why would tankers have to move across land?

You say a lot of stupid shit!


----------



## hadit (Sep 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is not oil, the problem is refined gasoline.
> ...



Evidence? Your complaint is null without it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 17, 2017)

eagle1462010 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


*Leave Robber Barons Barren*

Show me the tankers that can only deliver along the Gulf instead of offloading at refineries all the way from Virginia to Maine.  Show me the tankers that can't deliver gasoline to Florida when the roads are flooded.

Quit listening to whining excuses from Sissies in Suitcoats.  They let us down; that gives us the right to take them down.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 17, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


*Buttboys for the Bosses*

A bootlicker's issue is psychological.  He desperately needs businessmen as infallible father-figures.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 17, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


*They Are Called DOCuments Because They Have Been DOCtored*


A link is part of a chain letter.  Don't believe what the Establishment or its planted "alternative" theories tell us happened.  We're on our own.  We have to use logic, not quotations.


----------



## hadit (Sep 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Where and how?  There are things a president can do that drive oil prices up or down.  They can, just for one example, allow more exploration and utilization of our own existing supplies, thus ensuring prices cannot rise but so far, or they can deny exploration and utilization of our own supplies, thus putting us at the mercy of OPEC.

Now, which of these did Obama do, and which of these has Trump done?

Unless you are willing to honestly deal with that, your vain attempt to salvage Obama's legacy on energy is just that, vain.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 17, 2017)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Again you exhibit a rank ignorance of how the oil biz works.

If an oil company starts exploiting some new source they didn't have before, say offshore ----  and the extra equipment just sitting around rusting waiting for that to happen does not exist but if it did exist --- that additional supply goes immediately to the international market, not the Texaco station in El Paso.

Unless what you're going for is nationalizing the oil companies and taking the whole industry insular.

Then if that additional supply actually makes a difference IN that international market, OPEC, if it doesn't ignore it altogether as insignificant, cuts its production accordingly and moves on to the discussion of what to have for lunch.

The net effect, even if ANWR and OCS restrictions go away AND big oil invests all those millions in infrstucure to process it, drops the price of a barrel on that international market by about a quarter.  And by a "quarter" I mean the coin, not the percentage.  This was calculated by the EIA ten year ago during the Bush Administration.  Plus it takes 22 years to even save that 25c.

Sorry, oil does not work like lumber where you grow your own tree and harvest your own wood to sell in your own lumber yard.   "Drill here drill now pay less" has always been a bullshit fake meme.  Oil simply does not work that way.


----------



## hadit (Sep 17, 2017)

Pogo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Those 22 years will pass whether we're allowed to invest in ourselves or not.  Far better to allow such investment.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 17, 2017)

hadit said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



The time span isn't at all the point.  The _process_ is the point.


----------



## hadit (Sep 17, 2017)

Pogo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



And doing nothing is stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo (Sep 17, 2017)

hadit said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



If you're an oil company it's also waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay cheaper.

Again  --- "we" don't drill for oil; _oil companies_ drill for oil.  And their allegiance is to shareholders, not flags.


----------



## hadit (Sep 17, 2017)

Pogo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


And when we make it easier to drill here, we control it.  You're getting warmer.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 17, 2017)

hadit said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



"We" do not control what "they" do with it.  Again unless you want to nationalize the oil industry, that's impossible.

"They" (Big Oil) do the drilling, refining and shipping, and they do all that based on what profits *them* -- not "us".

Summa y'all are mired in this illusion that "we" are Big OIl.  We ain't.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 17, 2017)

Gas  only went up another nickel this week.  
Shit.  
I wanted it up by at least a buck to get some of the liberal assholes off the road and make driving to the coffee shop a whole lot safer.


----------



## hadit (Sep 18, 2017)

Pogo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



There are American companies and foreign owned companies, correct? OPEC can only control output from fields in areas they control, correct? While we are not big oil, OPEC cannot embargo oil we control.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2017)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Trump controls the price of TrumpGas the same way he controls the price of TrumpSteaks and TrumpWine
Why do you think they call it TrumpGas?

He has an app on his phone where he can set the price

Obama actually used the app to give us low cost ObamaGas
Trump is too busy tweeting


----------



## Pogo (Sep 18, 2017)

hadit said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Not how it works.  OPEC can cut output collectively, enough to drop the international supply, and they know how much cut affects the aggregate.  If the entire supply is reduced, the entire price goes up.  If the entire supply increases, the global price goes down.

You don't need to control the entire supply.  You only need to control enough of the world supply to have an influence.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Obama actually used the app to give us low cost ObamaGas
> Trump is too busy tweeting


Another reason why President Obama (praise be unto Him!) is the Greatest President in the Past 50 Years!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obama actually used the app to give us low cost ObamaGas
> ...


Unlike our current excuse for a President

Obama loved America


----------



## hadit (Sep 19, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Then why did he marry a woman who was not proud of America? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2017)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Not proud?

Michelle Obama was what is right with America around the world
Trump is openly mocked and the world thinks we are crazy for electing him


----------



## hadit (Sep 19, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



She said it. You do remember the quote, right?  "For the first time in my adult life, I am really proud of my country..."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2017)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



There is proud and then there is "really proud"
As in I am more proud than I used to be

But what about Trump declaring to the world that America is not great?
Freak'n traitor


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 19, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And America loved Him!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2017)

So I went in for RumpGas™ the other day....

My car was overheating and I asked for water.

They gave me a carton of Play Doh.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> So I went in for RumpGas™ the other day....
> 
> My car was overheating and I asked for water.
> 
> They gave me a carton of Play Doh.


Better Play Doh than Trump Water!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



They still do


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > So I went in for RumpGas™ the other day....
> ...



Nothing trumps water, not even Play Doh.

They offered to give me a ride on the Rump Shuttle.  Said they could book it through GoRump complete with overnight rooms at the Taj Mahal in Atlantic City and the Ritz Carlton Moscow.

I declined.  The steaks were too high.


----------



## hadit (Sep 19, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The one has nothing to do with the other. If you want to change the subject to avoid talking about Obama and his lack of love for America, just say so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerred59 (Sep 19, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


*Wait til these mindless shit for brains bitches get through fuckin over this country, the carnage has only begun....and I love it!!*


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2017)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Michelle Obama was discussing the level of pride she has in this country and how she was never as proud

Lying Donnie said to the world that we are not a great country.....even made hats to prove it


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


And with Trump's history of mad cow and horse meat, who wants to play Russian Roulette in Moscow with his steaks?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 19, 2017)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


How could Obama - the Greatest President in the past 50 years - not love America?

Use your head.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 19, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


These Trumpanzees cheer when Trumpy talks tough about Iran, not understanding that their gas prices are going to jump back to Bush levels of $4.00 per gallon if there is any military action.


----------



## hadit (Sep 19, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



When she said "For the first time", she was not saying she was never as proud, she was saying she was not proud until then. You're just spinning. And again, Trump has nothing to do with it, so why are you trying to change the subject?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hadit (Sep 19, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Like I said, if he loved the country so much, why did he marry a woman who publicly stated she was not proud of it until she got to live in the White House?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hadit (Sep 19, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Only temporarily until we started producing more ourselves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerred59 (Sep 19, 2017)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


*There are none and I mean none so blind and pathetic than a Trump make america vomit supporter....dude you have got to get out more!! Drilling in our national parks, which is the new frontier that Trump and the GOP have quietly sold to the highest bidder, will only create the same shit Texas got from Harvey....and you make sure you tell your prized white grandkids this shit!!*


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 19, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas[emoji769], we now have TrumpGas[emoji769], which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



Yep. Obama opened up US oil production but pino trump is favoring other countries - as with Keystone. That's not our oil but it's costing the US taxpayer to get it to the world market.

maga- my aunt fanny but RWNJ alt right fools don't actually care about the US.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2017)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


For the first time......I am really proud

It was a complement to our country for putting aside our past racism


Now, Trump is declaring to all that we are not a great nation


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2017)

I miss my ObamaGas

It was less expensive and my car ran better on it


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 19, 2017)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Wasn't what she said.  Why don't you post her whole comments?


----------



## hadit (Sep 20, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



My grandkids are black.  Want to try again?

As for drilling, enjoy riding your bicycle to the unemployment office. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo (Sep 20, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Not to mention, where did that Rump Water come from.... 





​So I went in for RumpGas™ the other day....

Asked for a bottle of water and it took a while before a couple of Russian girls brought it out.
It was yellow.


----------



## hadit (Sep 20, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



They have your picture and make sure to give you the special stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2017)

TrumpGas is a disaster


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 20, 2017)

Why is this cringey thread still active? Oh, I see...it's a public latrine for USMB's left.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 20, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Why is this cringey thread still active? Oh, I see...it's a public latrine for USMB's left.



As long as there are those who don't get the joke, it still works.


----------



## hadit (Sep 20, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> TrumpGas is a disaster



Who don't use it. Ride your bike instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 21, 2017)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TrumpGas is a disaster
> ...



Why don't you go back where you came from?


----------



## J.E.D (Sep 21, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Gas was $1.47 a gallon when Obama took office.


Gas prices were that low because of the Great Recession. 

I can't believe you idiots are still spewing that easily refutable bullshit


----------



## P@triot (Sep 21, 2017)

J.E.D said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Gas was $1.47 a gallon when Obama took office.
> ...


The Middle East didn't care about our economy, snowflake. 

The prices dropped because Bush addressed supply (it's basic supply and demand - something you progressives don't understand because it is just too "complex" for your little minds)


----------



## J.E.D (Sep 21, 2017)

P@triot said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Yeah sure dipshit. Enjoy your alternate reality


----------



## Pogo (Sep 21, 2017)

P@triot said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Unfortunately Buttsoiler -- the fungible international commodity of oil doesn't work that way.

Because that ain't "our" oil and never was "our" oil --- that's the oil company's oil.  They brought it up and they sell it in an international market  --- not "here".  An oil company is not a country.

Sooner or later you gonna have to try on the big boy pants and find out how the world works.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 21, 2017)

J.E.D said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...


Says the dimwit who just proved to everyone that he invents his own reality and doesn't know basic economics.


----------



## hadit (Sep 21, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm already here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 22, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Gas was $1.47 a gallon when Obama took office.


Yes, Obama was awesome!!!  Under Bush it was $4.00.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 22, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Gas was $1.47 a gallon when Obama took office.
> ...


Uh....it was $4.00 per gallon under Barack Insane Obama, snowflake. After having it handed off to him at $1.47 per gallon


----------



## Pogo (Sep 22, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



ObamaGas never reached $4.00 a gallon
Bush holds that honor

The Great Obama brought gas down by $2 a gallon


----------



## P@triot (Sep 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ObamaGas never reached $4.00 a gallon


Once again we see the astounding ignorance of Wrongwinger on full display.


> According to EIA data, the average price of a gallon of regular unleaded gasoline in the United States was $1.838 on Jan. 19, 2009--the day before Obama took office. As of Monday, Feb. 11, 2013, the per-gallon price had risen to an average of $3.611--*an increase of 96%*.
> 
> The $3.677 is not the highest gas prices have been under President Obama. That record was reached the week of May 9, 2011 when they averaged $3.965 per gallon.


Now...not only can we reasonably round up $0.035 for the $4.00 per gallon under Barack Insane Obama - but remember that this is just the _average_ prices. Many places in California actually saw gas prices hit $4.17 per gallon under him.

These facts and figures are directly from your beloved federal government, snowflake...

U.S. Energy Information Administration: Retail Gasoline Prices


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2017)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ObamaGas never reached $4.00 a gallon
> ...


Why do conservatives suck at math?

Rounding up a half a cent brings you to $3.97


----------



## P@triot (Sep 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Why are progressives completely and totally ignorant of reality?!?

96% increase in gas prices under Barack Insane Obama. Way over $4.00 per gallon in many areas. Epic fail. Just like you.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 23, 2017)

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...


And Homo decides to double-down on the astounding stupidity that I exposed J.E.D. on. 

Hey stupid? George W. Bush "opened up" the oil reserves (by stopping the flow to the reserves - creating an increased supply to the public). Your astounding ignorance is exceeded only by your immaturity.


> President George W. Bush’s 2005 move to stop filling the reserve dropped prices 9.1%


Go eat a dick Homo. Stick to doing what you do best. You embarrass yourself every time you attempt to make people think you have the slightest clue what you're talking about.

Last oil reserve release failed to lower prices - Washington Times


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2017)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


The Great Obama cut gas prices in half
They are going up under Crooked Donnie


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 23, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


That's false.  It was never $4.00 under President Obama (praise be unto Him!)

Why are you such a liar?


----------



## J.E.D (Sep 23, 2017)

P@triot said:


> The Middle East didn't care about our economy,




Yeah sure....The US economy -- the largest in the world -- is paid no mind....

Wow you're dumb


----------



## P@triot (Sep 23, 2017)

J.E.D said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > The Middle East didn't care about our economy,
> ...


And you think the Middle East gives a shit that we are "the largest in the world"? That's exactly what they are trying to _prevent_, you dumb dillhole. 

They aren't rooting for us. And you know it too. But after your initial idiotic posts were proven wrong, you're now trying to desperately dig your way out (sadly with more ignorant posts).


----------



## P@triot (Sep 23, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


I provided _proof_ from a federal government bureau you dumb dillhole.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


*
The Great Obama cut gas prices in half
*
He wanted prices to go up.....a lot.
He even failed at that.


----------



## J.E.D (Sep 23, 2017)

P@triot said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Yeah ok... oil producers -- who sell their products globally -- want to see the worlds largest economy fail.

I guess you really are that dumb. Wow


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 23, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



*It was never $4.00 under President Obama*






Gas Price Charts - GasBuddy.com 

DERP!


----------



## P@triot (Sep 23, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


You'll have to forgive *SynthaStupid**™*. She's just not that bright.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2017)

Why can't a great Dealmaker like Trump get us lower cost TrumpGas?


----------



## P@triot (Sep 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Why can't a great Dealmaker like Trump get us lower cost TrumpGas?


We all realize that you believe *President Trump* walks on water but even he cannot control natural disasters. Production and distribution were disrupted by the hurricane that flooded Houston. He can't "negotiate" with a hurricane. Especially since his schedule is already full with negotiations like trade agreements (which he has worked miracles on already).


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2017)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't a great Dealmaker like Trump get us lower cost TrumpGas?
> ...


Lame excuses Snowflake


----------



## hadit (Sep 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Why can't a great Dealmaker like Trump get us lower cost TrumpGas?



He's honoring Obama's desire for higher fuel prices. Since Obama failed at that, and all. Poor Obama. He couldn't even make the seas stop rising like he said he would. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo (Sep 23, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Shellacked on fake point on topic he knows nothing about, Buttsoiler reaches for deflection from ---------


--- the Moonie Times. 

Buttsoiler, who thinks the difference between "right" and "left" is "how big the government is".  Got so embarrassed by that he disappeared and came back with a new name.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2017)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't a great Dealmaker like Trump get us lower cost TrumpGas?
> ...



The Great Obama was bluffing.....he knew if he said he wanted higher gas prices, Republicans would do all they could to lower them

The result was $1.89 ObamaGas


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



*Republicans would do all they could to lower them
*
You lefties have been whining non-stop about fracking.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



The Great Obama was the Greatest Fracking President of all time
Fracked more than any president in history


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 23, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It was never $4.00 under President Obama


That is correct!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 23, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Fracking doesn't go into my gas tank, Sparky.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Tried to stop fracking, more than any other president.
Failed there too.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 23, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > It was never $4.00 under President Obama
> ...



It was higher.


----------



## hadit (Sep 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You could say he fracked everything up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Obama the Great is the best Fracking President in history


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 24, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He was the greatest whiner. Remember when he said we couldn't drill our way to loser prices?
Consistently wrong on economics.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 24, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Remember when he said we couldn't drill our way to *loser prices*?


Obama was wrong, it turns out.  With TrumpGas™, America gets it's loser prices.  From it's loser president.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 24, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when he said we couldn't drill our way to *loser prices*?
> ...



Trump gas, still cheaper than Obama's $4.00 gas.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 25, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Obama never had $4.00 gas, dumbass.  You're thinking of BushGas™.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 25, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...








Looks like Obama inherited sub $2 gas. He managed to basically double that for the better part of 3 years.


----------



## hadit (Sep 26, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



And had no natural disasters to blame it on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 26, 2017)

Ever see TrumpGas?

Its Orange


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 26, 2017)

hadit said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Obamanomics is an unnatural disaster.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 26, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


He inherited a Republican economic meltdown, which sent demand for gas plummeting.

But you don't know anything that Sean Hannity hasn't told you, so you're unaware of this.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 26, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



And then he did his best to make gas more expensive.
Why did he hate Americans?


----------



## hadit (Sep 26, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



The Fragile One must be protected from all criticism, all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 15, 2017)

Hurricanes are loooong over.

Why is my TrumpGas™ still costing $2.39?  When President Obama (praise be unto Him!) left office ObamaGas™ was $2.09!

Trump is a colossal failure.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 15, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Hurricanes are loooong over.
> 
> Why is my TrumpGas™ still costing $2.39?  When President Obama (praise be unto Him!) left office ObamaGas™ was $2.09!
> 
> Trump is a colossal failure.



We never had these problems with Obamagas

Fat Donnie has sold us out and jacked up the cost of Trumpgas


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 15, 2017)

Its winter

The price of gas should be low

Why can't Donnie Dealmaker get us cheaper gas?
The community organizer did it


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2017)

Trump Derangement Syndrome?


----------



## GHook93 (Nov 15, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas[emoji769], we now have TrumpGas[emoji769], which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



You are such a loser it is astonishing! Under Obama it jump to close to $5 and we were told that would be the new norm.

Then a few months after devastating hurricane has jumped up, but not even over $3.

Gas prices  have consistently been low.

Dems are so self righteous it is amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas[emoji769], we now have TrumpGas[emoji769], which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


You can't blame them, they are devoid of intellectual honesty, ethics, and patriotism. It's all about ideology and party to them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 15, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Hurricanes are loooong over.
> 
> Why is my TrumpGas™ still costing $2.39?  When President Obama (praise be unto Him!) left office ObamaGas™ was $2.09!
> 
> Trump is a colossal failure.



Time to drill in ANWR!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 15, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas[emoji769], we now have TrumpGas[emoji769], which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...



Hurricanes over

Why is my Trumpgas so expensive!

My car misses it's Obamagas


----------



## Pogo (Nov 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



RumpGas started to level off after the hurricanes   But then it stopped leveling off and started going back up.  It's all I can do to find gas under two-fitty.

And they don't even offer me Tic Tacs first.  They just grab me by the fuel tank.  They don't even wait.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 15, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas[emoji769], we now have TrumpGas[emoji769], which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...



Actually that was July of 2008, an all-time record that still stands.  O'bama wasn't President until 2009.
Can't remember who was POTUS in July 2008.  Lon Chaney I think.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 15, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Hurricanes are loooong over.
> 
> Why is my TrumpGas™ still costing $2.39?  When President Obama (praise be unto Him!) left office ObamaGas™ was $2.09!
> 
> Trump is a colossal failure.


Trump has not done enough on the oil front. So far it's all been front. The Saudis are still manipulating the price. Trump is essentially doing a partial Obama impression.
Don't even give shithead Obama any credit for price reduction. He intentionally drove prices up. Any price reduction was in spite of obama not because of obama.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 15, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Hurricanes are loooong over.
> ...



I got my Obamagas for $1.79 a gallon

Those were the good ole days before Trump made America Great


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


That was fracking gas. Obama gas averaged over 3.50 for six years.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 15, 2017)

My Prius ran much better on Obamagas


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 15, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Obamagas was so cheap I could even spend the extra money to stop global warming


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> My Prius ran much better on Obamagas


Didn't change the high price. You're either oblivious or a liar. Probably a lot of both.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You're a troll.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 15, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



You are on the wrong thread


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 15, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas[emoji769], we now have TrumpGas[emoji769], which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


^^^ Fake News  ^^^

ObamaGas™ was His gift to America.  Now Trump has fucked it all up.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 15, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Like everything Trump has done.....he tries to undo Obama's legacy

That is why we have high gas prices......he is undoing the price of Obamagas!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 15, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Hurricanes are loooong over.
> ...



Presidents can't raise or lower gas prices DUMBASS.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 15, 2017)

Pogo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Bullshit
Trump has been raising the price of gas since he got elected


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 15, 2017)

Pogo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


When they can expand or prohibit extraction of oil they sure as hell can. Bush 9-08, Obama 2-09.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 16, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


/——/ Agreed but what do you mean by Bush 9-08 ?


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 16, 2017)

New Oil Prices Forecast And Charts For 2017

Don't forget to diversify boys!


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


/—-/ Good question. Let’s see what the DemocRAT economic expert says about high gas prices. And remember you’re a racist if you disagree. Obama: Rising Gas Prices Means The Economy Is Strengthening | RealClearPolitics


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


/——/ When Trumpgas hits $5 like Obamagas then you can whine. (Edited to add link) 
*Gas Prices Around $5.00 On Long Island « CBS New York*
newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/02/28/gas-prices-around-5-00-on-long-island/
Feb 28, 2012 - Gas Prices Top $5 Per Gallon On Long Island. Gulf Station In ... “[That's] very expensive gas,” added Helene Flint of Jericho. “$4.99, I think ...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You have that Trump lying thing going on


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/-----/ WOWZA - you admit the Lame Stream Media giant CBS lies?????
*Gas Prices Around $5.00 On Long Island « CBS New York*
newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/02/28/gas-prices-around-5-00-on-long-island/
Feb 28, 2012 - Gas Prices Top $5 Per Gallon On Long Island. Gulf Station In ... “[That's] very expensive gas,” added Helene Flint of Jericho. “$4.99, I think ...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


One gas station????


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/----/ No you big dummy. There were many that priced Obamagas at $5 or slightly less. Manhattan was worse. Chicago was bad as well in 2012.
Just west of the North Avenue Beach, two gas stations, one Shell, one BP, boast the highest per-gallon prices at $4.88, CBS Chicago reports.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2017)

I paid $1.79 for my Obamagas and he was just a community organizer

Why am I being charged $2.49 for stinking Trumpgas?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2017)

Trump is trying to abolish everything Obama did

Looks like low gas prices is one of them


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I paid $1.79 for my Obamagas and he was just a community organizer
> 
> Why am I being charged $2.49 for stinking Trumpgas?


/-----/ To save the environment.  You should feel proud to pay more.
BWHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Trump is trying to abolish everything Obama did
> 
> Looks like low gas prices is one of them


/------/ Well we held Obozo responsible for high gas so it's only fair that Trump gets held responsible as well.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is trying to abolish everything Obama did
> ...



What does Fat Donnie care?

He only drives a golf cart


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Oil is an _international fungible commodity_ Elmer.  *That*'s where its prices are set.  OPEC has more influence on that than a POTUS does.  Further, regardless who allows or prohibits extraction it's not "us" who extracts it --- it's oil companies.  Which are again multinational capitalistic corporations whose objective is _profit_.  And that, little guy, means their allegiance is to _shareholders_, not countries.  And that in turn means that that barrel of oil that just came out and got refined, might go to Indiana or it might go to India.  Whatever makes more profit at the time.  The fact that it may have come from a source that wasn't there last year is literally a drop in the bucket.  And once that drop is in that bucket --- you don't get to call where the bucket goes.  Nomsayin'?

Sorry, you don't get to walk out to a beach on the Pacific Ocean and declare it's your ocean just because you took a squirt that morning.

There's your quick lesson on how oil works.  That'll be two-fifty nine and nine tenths of a cent per gallon.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2017)

Pogo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The President sets the price of gas in this country

He has an app on his phone that does it


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



O'bama had one on his TelePromTer.  It was connected to his Time Machine that allowed Him to raise the price of gas six months before he took office, just so he could get elected.

It was the same Time Machine he used to cause the Great Depression of 1929, the Civil War and the invention of ebola.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/——/ bean pole Obozo used the WH chopper to go for burgers with Crazy Joe. Big deal.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 16, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


Why are you linking to the mainstream media?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 16, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


CBS?  This is your source?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 16, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Looks like you're the one trying to win an argument on a lie.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Price gouging. No doubt they were duly prosecuted by Eric Holder. The Media never tells you about THAT!


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 16, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/----/ No buttercup, I saw it with my own eyes at more than one station. but since you would scream LINK rather than take my word for it, I provided one.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 16, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


One price gouger. Big whoop!


----------



## MindWars (Nov 16, 2017)

No it's because Trump hating asses don't understand anything about the Globalist and the control on the economy. 
Asses have no clue how Obama has purposely created this so when he left office it would unfold on Trump's watch knowing most dumbasses don't understand what he did right under their pathetic dumbassness. 

Obama isn't the only one who began to break the economy it's been going on since both Bush's..............ppl don't pay attention and the only ones who blame " ONE SIDE OR THE OTHER"  are this Nations' biggest problem and cause of many issues. 

you fools are to busy blaming the republicans as if they are a football team your that hung up on blame, and fault when really ,  I mean reallyeeee is that  the best the politically weak can use for an excuse.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2017)

MindWars said:


> No it's because Trump hating asses don't understand anything about the Globalist and the control on the economy.
> Asses have no clue how Obama has purposely created this so when he left office it would unfold on Trump's watch knowing most dumbasses don't understand what he did right under their pathetic dumbassness.
> 
> Obama isn't the only one who began to break the economy it's been going on since both Bush's..............ppl don't pay attention and the only ones who blame " ONE SIDE OR THE OTHER"  are this Nations' biggest problem and cause of many issues.
> ...



What does that have to do with stinking Trumpgas?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > No it's because Trump hating asses don't understand anything about the Globalist and the control on the economy.
> ...


They just don't get it.  Let me see if I can break it down to their level:

ObamaGas™: cheap and clean!
TrumpGas™: expensive and dirty.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2017)

The thing about Obamagas is that I always felt so Patriotic buying it


----------



## hadit (Nov 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> The thing about Obamagas is that I always felt so Patriotic buying it



That sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> The thing about Obamagas is that I always felt so Patriotic buying it


/——/ Buying Obamagas was like root canal without anesthesia


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 16, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


September 2008. His first move to lower prices actually occurred in July 08. The more comprehensive and impactive move which required congressional approval happened at the end of September.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 16, 2017)

Pogo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Supply and potential supply drive the price.
You're verbally masturbating.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The thing about Obamagas is that I always felt so Patriotic buying it
> ...



Everyone used to smile when they bought Obamagas

Trump gas ?  yuk


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



On the *international market* they do.  Guess what Sprinkles ---  POTUS doesn't stand for President of the World.  Nor does it stand for President of the Oil Companies.  Welcome to Reality.

Now if you want to nationalize all the oil companies and completely pull out of that established market, then you'll have a point, and rotsa ruck.  But it ain't how this world works.

You still don't seem to get that this entire thread, and the one that preceded it, is a long-running joke, started by Mitt Romney five years ago.  The humor is entirely lost on you.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's why the gas station logo looks like this....


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2017)

I hear the Trump Keystone pipeline just leaked 200,000 gallons


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I hear the Trump Keystone pipeline just leaked 200,000 gallons


/----/ Sabotage by left wing, enviro wackos maybe? We'll see.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I hear the Trump Keystone pipeline just leaked 200,000 gallons



If only somebody had thought ahead that that might happen 

But hey, it's a price well worth paying if it means getting Canadian crude to Houston so that it can be refined and shipped to India.  After all, that leak-land isn't the home of *real *"Indians".


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> The thing about Obamagas is that I always felt so Patriotic buying it


You know how spilled gas, when the light catches it, is like a rainbow of colors?

With ObamaGas™ those colors were always Red, White & Blue!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I hear the Trump Keystone pipeline just leaked 200,000 gallons


Bigly spill.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2017)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I hear the Trump Keystone pipeline just leaked 200,000 gallons
> ...



And it's the only way any of that oil was making its way to the US.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 14, 2018)

TrumpGas™ is now $2.60 per gallon. What a loser.

When we had ObamaGas™ America was winning!


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 14, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> TrumpGas™ is now $2.60 per gallon. What a loser.
> 
> When we had ObamaGas™ America was winning!


/----/ 
*Price of Gallon of Gas Up 96% Under Obama - CNS News*
Price of Gallon of Gas Up 96% Under Obama
Feb 12, 2013 - 11, 2013, the per-gallon price had risen to an average of $3.611--an increase of 96 percent. The $3.677 is not the highest gas prices have been under President Obama. That record was reached the week of May 9, 2011 when they averaged $3.965 per gallon. Gas prices took a sharp dive during the ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 14, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> TrumpGas™ is now $2.60 per gallon. What a loser.
> 
> When we had ObamaGas™ America was winning!



  Woo Hoo!!!
The oil stocks will be going up!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 14, 2018)

My Truck has a 38 gallon tank and gets about 9.5 mpg.
Bring on the higher gas prices!!! The benefits far outweigh the negatives!!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > TrumpGas™ is now $2.60 per gallon. What a loser.
> ...



CNS "News" 

a/k/a  "GIGO"


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 14, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it the price of motor oil never dropped?
> ...


Was it wet clutch compatible for that moped


----------



## Old Rocks (Feb 14, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Why is it the price of motor oil never dropped?
> 
> They still charge for the quart as much as they did when it was $110 a barrel.


Because you will pay it. Buy an EV and give them the finger.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 15, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> TrumpGas™ is now $2.60 per gallon. What a loser.
> 
> When we had ObamaGas™ America was winning!


Only in the mind of a progressive is $4.00 per gallon better than $2.60 per gallon


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 15, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> TrumpGas™ is now $2.60 per gallon. What a loser.
> 
> When we had ObamaGas™ America was winning!


/——/ Obozo said expensive gas is a sign of a strong economy. Was he lying?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2018)

Trump says he wants to raise the Federal tax on gas by 25 cents

That will make some expensive Trumpgas

I miss my Obamagas


----------



## hadit (Feb 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trump says he wants to raise the Federal tax on gas by 25 cents
> 
> That will make some expensive Trumpgas
> 
> I miss my Obamagas



I'm sure you can still get some if the Secret Service lets you get close enough.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trump says he wants to raise the Federal tax on gas by 25 cents
> 
> That will make some expensive Trumpgas
> 
> I miss my Obamagas


/----/ Obozo's energy chief wanted $7 gas.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


/----/ When you can't refute the message, attack the messenger.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump says he wants to raise the Federal tax on gas by 25 cents
> ...



I didn't see $7.00 Obamagas

I bought my Obamagas for $1.86


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/----/ I said that was the goal. And aviation fuel hit $7 but that didn't affect the average driver. 
Bush handed Obozo $1.86 gas, Obozo ran it up to  to $4.50 then the GOP took the House and drove the price back down to $1.86  DRILL BABY DRILL worked.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



If $7 a gallon was their goal
They didn't do a very good job...the price went the other way

If the GOP House brought down prices......show me a single bill they passed that helped bring down the price of Obamagas


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



When you can't handle the point, trot in the obscure baseball pitcher nobody ever heard of.

I have a special relationship with CNS "News".  They've permabanned me from their commentary section because I called bullshit on one of their multitudinous bullshit articles.  They couldn't handle it so they block my posts.  They're about as 'credible' as Jim Fucking Hoft.

Besides which I don't even need to click in there to see they're running the same lame song and dance that Mitt Romney tried to pull, insulting everybody's intelligence by trying to suggest the artificially low gas prices on the O'bama inauguration day were real, and that they weren't somehow an aftereffect of the giant crash that took place four months earlier, and that nobody would remember how they were over five bucks a gallon six months earlier, an all-time high, before they stabilized in the O'bama years.

Anybody who freaking buys an occasional tank of gas knows that.

So yeah ---- CNS "News".  Poster please.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Presidents don't "run" gas prices Dumbass.  The international market of a fungible commodity does that.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/----/ Thanks for confirming my position since 2007 when Libtards blamed Bush for gas prices, and praised Obzo for bring them down. I'm just poking you in the eyeball with a sharp stick.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


/----/ censorship is bad and my replies to libtards on Instagram have been blocked as well.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Amazing this still has to be explained after all this time but this entire thread, as the ObamaGas one before it, is a satire based on Mitt Romney's disingenuous and intelligence-insulting babble trying to insinuate the same thing ignoring the context.  The longer either thread goes on, the more that bullshit is mocked.

It's a classic dishonest rhetoric play that the same wags on one hand want to point to a direct indicator of the aftereffects of economic collapse that O'bama started with, and on the other hand want to pretend that he caused that collapse that happened four months before taking office.  Can't seem to decide whether that collapse was there _before_ he started, or if he caused it _after _taking office --- both cannot be true, they're mutually exclusive.  Linear time and shit. 

Having it both ways ---- Priceless.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 15, 2018)

Remember when Newt Promised $2.50 gas and it want to 2 bucks under Obama shortly thereafter?

That was funny


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2018)

Crooked Donnie approved the Keystone Pipeline and opened up drilling across the land

Why is Trumpgas so expensive?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Feb 15, 2018)

Adjusted for inflation, Trumpgas is damn cheap.

Inflation Adjusted Gasoline Prices

AAA Gas Prices

Funny in the liberal states where things are so wonderful gas is much more expensive. In the deep south republican states, gas is CHEAP.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 15, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> TrumpGas™ is now $2.60 per gallon. What a loser.


*Kochist Cowboy Clunker*


You can blame the Secretary of Energy, RICO Perry, for that.

*The Ballad of the Okey-Doke Corral*

Call out the Rangers!
Call out the troops!
The word from the Governor is:
"Oops!"

He once was a cowboy 
Tending the herd
Now, 
Wearing Glasses,
He looks like a nerd.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 15, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> Adjusted for inflation, Trumpgas is damn cheap.
> 
> Inflation Adjusted Gasoline Prices
> 
> ...


*Circular Statistics*

Crude oil price-gouging caused all that inflation, so "inflation-adjusted" becomes meaningless in that sector.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Tell ya what, not only did Bush crash the housing market, bank mortgages, and all that, but towards the end of his term, gas went up to $4.26 a gallon. There was no one on the road, no subcontractor trucks, nothing.

Occasional private vehicle and service vehicles was all. Yes, gas went down while Obama was pres. The price of motor oil never did, though!


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/——/ Actually Chuckie Schmuckie Schumer gets credit for the housing crash. How Chuck Schumer Caused the Second Largest Bank Failure in US History


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 15, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh, he had a lotta help.

Home ownership may be on the rise right now, but I would guess it's well below say, 1985, when interest rates were 17%


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Crooked Donnie approved the Keystone Pipeline and opened up drilling across the land
> 
> Why is Trumpgas so expensive?





rightwinger said:


> Crooked Donnie approved the Keystone Pipeline and opened up drilling across the land
> 
> Why is Trumpgas so expensive?


/——/ Your Lord and Master has spoken directly to you Whitney little bitches: 
*Obama on High Gas Prices*
*President Obama told U.S. consumers that they should 'get used to' higher gas prices and 'trade your car in for an energy efficient car'?*


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 15, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


/——: Says who? You? Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha Dems own the housing crash.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trump says he wants to raise the Federal tax on gas by 25 cents
> 
> That will make some expensive Trumpgas
> 
> I miss my Obamagas



I've got some Obamagas for you......pull my finger.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



*If $7 a gallon was their goal
They didn't do a very good job...
*
Obama had a huge list of things he didn't do a very good job at.........
*
If the GOP House brought down prices......show me a single bill they passed that helped bring down the price of Obamagas
*
If Obama and the DEM House and/or Senate brought down prices......show me a single bill they passed that helped bring down the price of Obamagas


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> Adjusted for inflation, Trumpgas is damn cheap.
> 
> Inflation Adjusted Gasoline Prices
> 
> ...



"Republican states" and "Liberal states" are irrelevant to the price of gas.  What gives a particular area cheap or expensive gas is _state and county taxes.  _And those remain the same regardless whether the party in power is Democrat, Republican or Flying Spaghetti Monster.

Anyone who spends a lot of time in interstate travel knows that.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 15, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/—-/ The shale drillers brought down the cost of oil and gas.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 16, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


*Oligopoly*

Until the major oil companies forced the little guys to stop producing; it had cut the oil prices in half and their profits even more so.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 16, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



The Great Obama cut the price of Obamagas in half

What a great President


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He could do that because he can set prices from his teleprompter.

Orangutan-boi won't use the teleprompter.  That's the difference.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/——/ But only after Obozo jacked up the price of gas to line his pockets.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If Obama and the DEM House and/or Senate brought down prices......show me a single bill they passed that helped bring down the price of Obamagas


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 16, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


When gas was over $4.00 under Bush, it caused the price of everything in the supermarket to go up except for one item: beer. Six pack prices didn’t budge a cent, yet beer cases are one of the heaviest cargo to transport.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Some people say he’s the greatest president in the past 50 years, since LBJ. I’ve even quoted PoliticalChic typing those very same words! Of course, with her it was probably cut and pasted from somewhere…from some smart guy or something.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 16, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Flying Spaghetti Monster


He boiled for our sins. ☹️


----------



## P@triot (Feb 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I miss my Obamagas


Considering how you were so happy to bend over for Obama, this comment here does not surprise me in the least.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 17, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Some people say he’s the greatest president in the past 50 years, since LBJ.


Yeah...uh....LBJ wasn’t even considered one of the top 3 presidents of the 1960’s


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Some people say he’s the greatest president in the past 50 years, since LBJ.
> ...



Gas prices in the LBJ years were around 30-35 cents per gallon.

He gave us gas so cheap you could drive in it.






LBJ driving his 1965 Democratomobile into a lake of 33-cent gasoline​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 17, 2018)

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Teddy could have used that car........


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 17, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



"ObamaGas"?  Seriously?  We got lower prices on fossil fuel DESPITE Barry...not because of him!  He was the one proposing Cap & Trade legislation before the Democrats got their asses handed to them in the 2010 midterms.  He opposed fracking.  He used the Gulf oil spill to put a moratorium on drilling in the Gulf.  Get back to me when we've got $4 a gallon gas like we did under Obama.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Some people say he’s the greatest president in the past 50 years, since LBJ.
> ...


At the time? No. Since? Definitely.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> .  Get back to me when we've got $4 a gallon gas like we did under *Obama*.


You spelled Bush wrong.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...



Actually you spelled "Bush" wrong.  
I mean it's only four letters, how hard can it be.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > .  Get back to me when we've got $4 a gallon gas like we did under *Obama*.
> ...



Oh wait, we forgot --- The O'bama was controlling Bush from his magic timeshifting teleprompter for months before the election.  That's how he jacked up gas prices and then crashed the economy and then got to blame the whole thing on Bush.

I understand O'bama also created Katrina from an early prototype of that same teleprompter.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Hell, Obama was behind Iran Contra, selling weapons to our enemy. Oliver North was Obama’s bitch.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



O'bama started World War Two and the Bubonic Plague.  Not on the same day though.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Of course not. He’s not a Superman.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 17, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > .  Get back to me when we've got $4 a gallon gas like we did under *Obama*.
> ...


U.S. average gas prices by year 1990-2017 | Statista


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 17, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Whenever anyone points out how lacking Barack Obama was as President...you on the left go full "snarky" in defense of him!

Feel free to point out the Obama policies that lowered gas prices...I'll wait...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




According the US Energy Information Administration (EIA) the highest price of gas in the US was reached during the week of July 7th 2008 at *$4.11 per gallon* for regular grade fuel (note this is a weekly average price).

What exactly was O'bama doing in July 2008, or before, to drive gas prices?

Hm?



Oldstyle said:


> Get back to me when we've got $4 a gallon gas like we did under *Obama*.


*
 "You'll"* wait?

Say while you're at it, is it true The O'bama caused the eruptions of Krakatoa, Vesuvius and Pompeii?


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 17, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Gas prices hit highest average ever in 2012


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 17, 2018)

Once again...tell me a single Obama policy that lowered gas and oil prices!  Still waiting...


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 17, 2018)

Still waiting...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Once again...tell me a single Obama policy that lowered gas and oil prices!  Still waiting...



Presidents don't control "lower" or "raise" gas prices Dumbass.  All of that is set by the international oil market.  It's out of their hands.



Oldstyle said:


> Still waiting...



Indeed we are.  Shall we run the line yet again on what we're waiting for?




Oldstyle said:


> Get back to me when we've got $4 a gallon gas like we did under Obama.



When was that exactly?  Hm?


----------



## P@triot (Feb 17, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Uh....no. Really. Still not considered in top 40 presidents ever. Like all progressives, he was rude, crude, a fierce racist, an adulterer, and accomplished absolutely nothing as president outside of violating the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


 
Fun fact:  LBJ was the first POTUS since Grant to prosecute the Klan.
We can leave the state-the-obvious notes about the CRA and NASA in the state of Obvious.

"Progressives" were gone from the scene before he went into politics, even as a young man.

And as already illustrated, while he didn't walk on water, he did drive on it.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Obama controlled the price of Obamagas
Why do you think they called it Obamagas you dumbass?

He had an app on his phone where he could set the prices


----------



## P@triot (Feb 17, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Of course not. He’s not a Superman.


Well duh. Superman *wasn’t* a black, anti-American marxist who took pride in pissing on the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Of course not. He’s not a Superman.
> ...


Superman was an illegal alien


----------



## P@triot (Feb 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


But unlike the one’s the left supports - he worked and *prevented* crime. Didn’t take a salary either.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Since he came as a baby, he would be covered by DACA

Trump would kick him out of the country


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> he was rude, crude, a fierce racist, an adulterer, and accomplished absolutely nothing as president outside of violating the U.S. Constitution.


You just perfectly described Donald Trump.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 17, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > he was rude, crude, a fierce racist, an adulterer, and accomplished absolutely nothing as president outside of violating the U.S. Constitution.
> ...


Considering “The Donald” is a life-long liberal, that would go without saying. Except the “accomplished” nothing part though. *President Trump* had the most successful first year of any president in the modern era.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 17, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Once again...tell me a single Obama policy that lowered gas and oil prices!  Still waiting...
> ...



You admit that the President doesn't control gas prices...which I can only assume means that you think the OP is full of shit?  Or are you claiming that Obama didn't control gas prices but Trump does?  How stupid do you want to get, Pogo?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



"Admit"?   

You're a bit of a slow reader aren't you.  

Once again, explaining this for about the 63rd time ---_ this is a joke thread_.  It's the successor to the previous joke thread about ObamaGas -- both of them mocking Mitt Romney's disingenuous campaign slinging from 2012.  Perhaps the references to O'bama inventing Bubonic Plague and Lyndon Johnson driving his car through a gasoline lake didn't make it obvious enough.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Clark Kent took a salary.  And he needed one for those straight-man clothes and glasses.

Superman didn't need one since he never had any clothes except that leotard, which must have stunk something fierce after a while.  Also he never ate.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


By what metric? He has one legislative victory. One.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2018)

Pogo said:


> this is a joke thread


Paying under $2.00 a gallon for pure, clean, patriotic ObamaGas™ is no joke!


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 18, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > this is a joke thread
> ...



Still waiting to hear what Obama policy gave us cheap gas, Synth...and you're still ducking the question!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Obama controlled the price of Obamagas
Why else would they call it Obamagas?


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Because "they" are idiots?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Trump could lower the prices on Trumpgas if he wasn't so busy playing golf


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Well, duh! It’s also called excellent presidenting. Now we have an amateur and an incompetent reversing President Obama’s cheap gas legacy.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Trump is intent on reversing Obama's legacy

Cheap gas is part of that legacy


----------



## P@triot (Feb 18, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Considering “The Donald” is a life-long liberal, that would go without saying. Except the “accomplished” nothing part though. *President Trump* had the most successful first year of any president in the modern era.
> ...


I hate to be the one to break this to you - but *President Trump* is in the executive branch. The executive branch doesn't do legislation. That's the legislative branch.

So by what metric? By ALL metrics. He has...

Secured the border

Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S.

Created over 1 million new jobs in his first seven months alone

Constitutionally leveraged Executive Orders to eliminate Barack Insane Obama's unconstitutional Executive Orders

Overseen record stock market levels

Returned power to the states (where it constitutionally belongs)

Facilitated cheap energy sources (approving the KeyStone pipeline, the Dakota pipeline, etc.)

All but eliminated ISIS (they are in really bad shape right now)

Restored the U.S. has the world leader and elite superpower again
If Barack Insane Obama had done any one of those things, you wouldn't be able to stop talking about it. But because it was all achieved by President Trump, you want to pretend like none of it happened.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trump is intent on reversing Obama's legacy


Well, that _is_ exactly what the American people sent him to Washington D.C. to do.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trump is intent on reversing Obama's legacy
> Cheap gas is part of that legacy


Only a disingenuous left-wing nut job could call $4.00 per gallon "cheap gas" (during the third worst economy in U.S. history). Especially when President Trump has it hovering around $2.20 per gallon with an absolute _booming_ economy.


----------



## hadit (Feb 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah, but it was an obamaphone, and he ran out of data.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 18, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



What's really pathetic is that you two Obamanista's have so little to point to as his "achievements" that you're touting cheap gas as his legacy!  The truth is...Barack Obama was an anti fossil fuel President who did everything he could to raise the price of oil, natural gas and coal.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 18, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



*an anti fossil fuel President who did everything he could to raise the price of oil, natural gas and coal*


yeah he couldnt even pull that off 

what a failure 

--LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is intent on reversing Obama's legacy
> ...



Obama had a legacy of being respected around the world, calm, steady leadership and low priced Obamagas

Trump has reversed them all


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The Great Obama had a legacy of Obamagas under $2 a gallon

Fat Donnie reversed that


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is intent on reversing Obama's legacy
> ...



Go ahead ---- essplain to the class how Rump, or any POTUS, "has" an international fungible commodity "hovering" around anything.  And by the way the average gas price right now ranges from 2.23 to 3.41 depending on the state, and by the other way if you're still mired in your childish Association Fallacy it's gone up in the Trump Daze:






Of course, those of us old enough to drive who actually buy gas already know this.




P@triot said:


> So by what metric? By ALL metrics. He has...
> 
> Secured the border



The border's been secured for over two hundred years.  There wasn't an "unsecured border" to start with.  You just proved Rump's snake oil strategy of "you don't sell products, benefits or solutions --- you sell FEELINGS".  And you bought em.  Hook, line and sinker.




P@triot said:


> Constitutionally leveraged Executive Orders to eliminate Barack Insane Obama's unconstitutional Executive Orders



How'd Denali work out?




P@triot said:


> Overseen record stock market levels



Aaaaaaand here we go again.  Essplain to the class how a POTUS controls "stock market levels".

Might want to also essplain why Rump himself said the economy does better under Democrats than under Republicans.  Is he right?  Or is he a liar?





P@triot said:


> Returned power to the states (where it constitutionally belongs)



Link?




P@triot said:


> Facilitated cheap energy sources (approving the KeyStone pipeline, the Dakota pipeline, etc.)



Cheap energy sources for India and Chevron.  You have no clue what that path is, do you Buttsoiler?  What it "facilitates' is Big Oil's pathway from Canada to Houston, where it's refined and loaded onto ships bound for Asia.  Big Oil loves it --- reduces overhead.  And Canada loves it --- that's raw material exported.  Well, except for two hundred thousand barrels that spilled exactly as the State Department warned it would.

And again --- gas prices in the Rump Term are up, not down.

Do we actually need to explain the concepts of "up" and "down"?




P@triot said:


> All but eliminated ISIS (they are in really bad shape right now)



Once AGAIN --- Rump did what?  Oh wait, I remember.  He continued the "insane" O'bama approach that was already working.

Poor Buttsoiler.  So many posts, so little credibility. 

And finally....



P@triot said:


> Restored the U.S. has the world leader and elite superpower again



Haha, you spelled "laughingstock" wrong.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You actually don't know what the term "joke" means?

SMFH


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2018)

The price of gas is set by the President on the weekends

Fat Donnie is playing golf, he doesn't want to be bothered lowering the price of Trumpgas


----------



## P@triot (Feb 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Obama had a legacy of being respected around the world, calm, steady leadership...


Bwahahaha! Seriously...I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. Barack Obama was the laughing stock of the _world_.



Iran TV host mocks Obama's bricks | The Times of Israel

Iran Mocks Obama Again, Test-Fires 2 More Ballistic Missiles | Zero ...

It is freaking hilarious how Obama minions have completely made up their own alternate reality. In their version of the story, Obama is a God who is loved and respected around the world, Meanwhile, in the real world, he was laughed at, disrespected, and trampled over. There wasn't a single nation that respected him. Not one. He even alienated our allies.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Bwahahaha! Seriously...I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. Barack Obama was the laughing stock of the _world_.



Again ----- link?

Oh wait, never mind.  I gots one right here.

>> At a campaign rally in Alabama, President Donald Trump said “the world is starting to respect the United States of America again.” Surveys suggest otherwise.

The Pew Global Attitudes Project found that citizens in 35 out of 37 countries have less confidence in Trump than they did in former President Obama. In some cases, far less confidence.

For example, 86 percent of Germans said they had “a lot of confidence” or “some confidence” in Obama, but only 11 percent said the same of Trump.

Separately, the Pew Global Attitudes Project measures foreign opinion of the United States. That survey found that only two of the 37 countries have a more favorable opinion of the United States since Trump took office. 

In addition to Germany, which we mentioned earlier, only 14 percent of French citizens surveyed said they had “a lot of confidence” or “some confidence” in Trump — a drop of 70 percentage points from the 84 percent that expressed confidence in Obama.<<​



​>> .... “In countries where confidence in the U.S. president fell most, America’s overall image has also tended to suffer more,” Pew reports. “In the closing years of the Obama presidency, a median of 64% had a positive view of the U.S. Today, just 49% are favorably inclined toward America. Again, some of the steepest declines in U.S. image are found among long-standing allies.” <<
Link to page
Link to survey
Search took 0.42 seconds​

Buttsoiler must lie live in his own little Butt-Bubble.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 18, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Joke?  Pretty much anyone claiming that Barack Obama did anything to lower gas prices...is a huge joke!


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 18, 2018)

Pogo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Bwahahaha! Seriously...I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. Barack Obama was the laughing stock of the _world_.
> ...



The rest of the world loves it when the US is weakened.  As an American...do YOU like it?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obama had a legacy of being respected around the world, calm, steady leadership...
> ...


Fat Donnie is not even welcome in England


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/——/ Obozo was the laughing stock of the world with his bowing and scraping.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And even less so in Scotland --- even though his mother was literally from there.

Especially after he fucked up yet another Twit claiming Scotland voted to leave the EU --- 
















​Scots have the best words.  It must skip a generation.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Fat Donnie is not even welcome in England


I've got news for you - black, chain smoking Obama wasn't either. Nor was he welcome in Israel. Nor was he welcome in Egypt.

Don't change the subject. You proclaimed that Obama was beloved around the world. I provided indisputable video evidence that he was vehemently despised and mocked.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Actually...The Great Obama was respected around the world...he still is

Fat Donnie is mocked


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/——/ Obozo was seen as a pushover and sniveling coward. And he still is.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2018)

Fat Donnie does not care what regular people pay for gas


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Fat Donnie does not care what regular people pay for gas



Obama wanted regular people to pay European level prices.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Fat Donnie does not care what regular people pay for gas
> ...



Fuck yea!

Obamagas was $1.86


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Fat Donnie is not even welcome in England
> ...



You posted a couple of video cherry-picks from YouTube, a site that will tell you aliens from Uranus have infiltrated your tootpaste if you want it to.

Your actual indisputable evidence is up there in 733.  That's why you haven't disputed it you moronic shitgibbon.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Even down to the Dalai Lama

​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It's true, he failed at his wish for more expensive gas.


----------



## rshermn (Feb 21, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



as a con, you have no idea of what is happening.  You cons simply look out the window, see snow, and suggest global climate change is a lie.  
Now, a smart person, not common in the con world, would listen to climate scientists, and would understand we are most likely in for some really bad years as a result of the great con concept of drill baby drill.  But cons, like you, just repeat con talking points.  
But then, looks like the con world is in big trouble in a couple of years.  Libs, me boy, understand that burning fossil fuels will kill our kids, kind of like assault rifles, just slower.  Cons just wait to be told what to believe by con politicians.  
Lets see, now.  Climate scientists, or con politicians.  I know what you will chose.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 21, 2018)

rshermn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



* You cons simply look out the window, see snow, and suggest global climate change is a lie.  
*
I live in Chicago. There was once a mile thick sheet of ice over the area.
It melted. Because the climate changed. 

Does that make you a moron, or a liar?
*
 we are most likely in for some really bad years as a result of the great con concept of drill baby drill. 
*
You should tell Dems in Chicago to heat their homes with solar and wind during the winter, 
I'll continue to burn fossil fuels.

*Libs, me boy, understand that burning fossil fuels will kill our kids,
*
Freezing during the winter would kill them quicker. Moron.


----------



## rshermn (Feb 21, 2018)

It's true, he failed at his wish for more expensive gas.[/QUOTE]  [/QUOTE]

* You cons simply look out the window, see snow, and suggest global climate change is a lie.  
*
I live in Chicago. There was once a mile thick sheet of ice over the area.
It melted. Because the climate changed.

Does that make you a moron, or a liar?

*Wow.  I am impressed.  You actually admit that climate change is valid.  Now, if you would get beyond the basics, perhaps you would learn, from actual climate scientists, that todays climate change has to do with human activities,  Try to follow, me boy.  Normal climate change, Chicago history eons ago.  Current problem, fossil fuel usage.  Probably too difficult.  Again, try to follow what the climate scientists are telling us.  
......................

 we are most likely in for some really bad years as a result of the great con concept of drill baby drill. 
*
You should tell Dems in Chicago to heat their homes with solar and wind during the winter,
I'll continue to burn fossil fuels.

*Good for you.  
I knew it was too difficult for you to understand.  Nice to see you can still find those con talking points.
....................*

*Libs, me boy, understand that burning fossil fuels will kill our kids,
*
Freezing during the winter would kill them quicker. Moron.

*Well, me poor ignorant con troll, no one suggested that you should not heat your home, however you can afford to.  Really, you show your lack of intelligence by suggesting I said things I did not. Probably just proves you are simple minded.  Did you know that home heating fuel usage in chicago is a really small part of the fossil fuel usage in the US?  But then, you are probably a mad magazine fan.  And What, ME WORRY? is obviously your tag line.  Again, you may want to read the volumes of information out there produced by climate science.  Or consider the rest of the advanced nations of the world.  Or even the US Military.  
But hell, I forgot.  You are  a con tool.  Back to the con talking points for you, me boy. Makes you happy.  *
..........................


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 21, 2018)

rshermn said:


> * You cons simply look out the window, see snow, and suggest global climate change is a lie.
> *
> I live in Chicago. There was once a mile thick sheet of ice over the area.
> It melted. Because the climate changed.
> ...


*
Wow. I am impressed. You actually admit that climate change is valid.
*
Climate changes all the time, idiot.

*Again, try to follow what the climate scientists are telling us.  
*
Hide the decline, Mike's Nature Trick, 75/77?

*I knew it was too difficult for you to understand.
*
Cold weather, central heating, not difficult at all.

* no one suggested that you should not heat your home,
*
Of course not, you're just suggesting I heat it with more expensive, less reliable wind and solar.

*Or consider the rest of the advanced nations of the world.
*
Consider Germany, where electricity is 3 times the cost.

*But hell, I forgot.
*
But hell, you're a moron.


----------



## rshermn (Feb 21, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rshermn said:
> 
> 
> > * You cons simply look out the window, see snow, and suggest global climate change is a lie.
> ...



*Again, try to follow what the climate scientists are telling us. *

Hide the decline, Mike's Nature Trick, 75/77?

*Is that your understanding of climate science?  Are you just trying again to prove you only use conservative talking points?  What you did prove is that you are really, really shallow.  Mikes nature trick has been used by cons to try to prove that global warming really does not exist.  I can give you a link that explains what it actually is, if you want the truth.  But then, we all know you do not trade in truth, cause lies are more interesting to con trolls like yourself.  *
.........................
*no one suggested that you should not heat your home,*

Of course not, you're just suggesting I heat it with more expensive, less reliable wind and solar.

*Now, now.  Just because you have no rational response, you need to avoid the desire to lie, me boy. Really, I said no such thing.  And lying just shows you to be of low integrity.  Though you have established that well prior to this point. *
..............................
*Or consider the rest of the advanced nations of the world.
*
Consider Germany, where electricity is 3 times the cost.

*Germany is one of many nations, me boy.  Get your head out of the right wing nut case web sites and try a simple google search, and you will find that Germany is an exception in the world, but not to the degree you suggest.  It is not 3 times as expensive, but much of their cost is a result of their moving to more sustainable sources of power for their future.  You see, like most every nation in the world, they see the need to get off of fossil fuels.  Which is something you do not believe, because you rely on right wing talking points, not climate science, nor impartial sources of information.  
Really, being a con troll makes you look like a complete fool.  Are you, me boy?*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 21, 2018)

rshermn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rshermn said:
> ...



Hide the decline, Mike's Nature Trick, 75/77?

*Is that your understanding of climate science?  
*
Haven't you been listening to climate scientists?
*
Mikes nature trick has been used by cons to try to prove that global warming really does not exist. 
*
What are you mumbling about? The globe has been warming since the end of the Little Ice Age.

I'm allowed to heat my home? Thanks!
Can I heat it with fossil fuels?
*
Germany is one of many nations, me boy.
*
Is it, you twat?
*
 It is not 3 times as expensive,
*
How much more expensive is it?


----------



## rshermn (Feb 21, 2018)

..........................


*But hell, I forgot.
*
But hell, you're a moron.

*Really, me boy.  Your attacking me based on a sentence that you took from what I had written, but then cut out the majority of what I written.  Are you just trying to prove you have no integrity.  And that you are dishonest.  Tacky, me boy.  Very tacky.  *
.........................
*no one suggested that you should not heat your home,*

Of course not, you're just suggesting I heat it with more expensive, less reliable wind and solar.

*Now, now.  Just because you have no rational response, you need to avoid the desire to lie, me boy. Really, I said no such thing.  And lying just shows you to be of low integrity.  Though you have established that well prior to this point. *
..............................
*Or consider the rest of the advanced nations of the world.
*
Consider Germany, where electricity is 3 times the cost.

Germany is one of many nations, me boy.  Get your head out of the right wing nut case web sites and try a simple google search, and you will find that Germany is an exception in the world, but not to the degree you suggest.  It is not 3 times as expensive, but much of their cost is a result of their moving to more sustainable sources of power for their future.  You see, like most every nation in the world, they see the need to get off of fossil fuels.  Which is something you do not believe, because you rely on right wing talking points, not climate science, nor impartial sources of information.
Really, being a con troll makes you look like a complete fool.  Are you, me boy?[/QUOTE]

Hide the decline, Mike's Nature Trick, 75/77?

*Is that your understanding of climate science?  
*
Haven't you been listening to climate scientists?

*I have indeed.  You have not, obviously.  
As I stated, Mike's nature trick is only pertinent to climate science in a very small way and in a very small area of the world.  And yes, you are the one who does not consult the writings of climate science.  As you well know.  But Mike's nature trick does show your ignorance of the subject.  *
............................
I'm allowed to heat my home? Thanks!
Can I heat it with fossil fuels?
*Again, you show your lack of integrity.  I never said you are allowed anything.  As  you should be capable of understanding, I have no power to allow you anything.   I could care less how you heat your home, me boy.  But it would be cool if you would stop the attacks and try to converse rationally.  
*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## P@triot (Feb 21, 2018)

How sad is it that progressives are panicked over a prosperous U.S.? Tells you everything you need to know about the left and their agenda.

Democrats panic over avalanche of good economic news


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2018)

Trumpgas is too damned expensive

Our President needs to call Obama and find how to offer cheap gas


----------



## hadit (Feb 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trumpgas is too damned expensive
> 
> Our President needs to call Obama and find how to offer cheap gas



He tried, but Obama's free phone ran out of minutes.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpgas is too damned expensive
> ...



Obama was just a community organizer and he gave us cheap Obamagas

You would think the greatest businessman in the world would figure out how to do better


----------



## hadit (Feb 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oh, he has. He's just toying with you because it's fun.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I don't know

Fat Donnie does not seem to care about the price of Trumpgas
He even wants to raise the tax on it by 25 cents.....just so he can give it to billionaires


----------



## hadit (Feb 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's ridiculous. Billionaires want money for themselves, not other billionaires.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Not Fat Donnie

He looks after his own


----------



## hadit (Feb 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Oh, so he's a generous friend.  Good to know, and good to be his friend.  Most of those at the top of the New York real estate market would seem to be pretty cut throat, selfish types.  Not this guy though, he looks out for you.


----------



## rshermn (Feb 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Fat Donnie.  I love it.  Have you seen the picture of Fat Donnie in the white shorts?  That huge ass of his could probably be formally named a Weapon of Mass Destruction.  Wow that is a covering for a fat ass.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2018)

rshermn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



In a Trumpian Democracy.....we ridicule those we disagree with by making up childish names

We call him Fat Donnie because he is so fat........easy isn't it?


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 30, 2018)

Up to $2.49.

Americans long for the days of President Obama’s low, low gas prices.  Trump’s in bed with the Saudis, getting raw-dogged.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 30, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Up to $2.49.
> 
> Americans long for the days of President Obama’s low, low gas prices.  Trump’s in bed with the Saudis, getting raw-dogged.


/——/ No one longs for obozo’s $5 gas. In fact no one except you libtards long for anything Obama.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 30, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Up to $2.49.
> ...



That wasn't Obama, that was Bush in his last days, milking it for everything it was worth.

There was nobody on the road. It got up to $4.37/gallon here.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 30, 2018)

If the price doesn't get any higher I'll never see any royalties again..


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

I’m sick of paying outlandish prices for Trumpgas


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I’m sick of paying outlandish prices for Trumpgas


/----/ Energy Secretary Steven Chu said in 2008: “Somehow we have to figure out how to boost the price of gasoline to the levels in Europe.” President Obama’s administration simply does not feel your pain at the pump.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2018)

RumpGas™ has risen by sixteen cents in the last week.

I guess it's an Easter thing.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2018)

My car doesn't run well on RumpGas™ when it's Stormy.

But I understand it's developing a new blend -- 130,000 octane.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> RumpGas™ has risen by sixteen cents in the last week.
> 
> I guess it's an Easter thing.


/-----/ Well let's see what your Dear Leader has to say about expensive Trump Gas:
*PRESIDENT OBAMA CLAIMED GAS PRICES ARE HIGH NOW BECAUSE THE ECONOMY IS RECOVERING DUE TO HIS POLICIES:* “Well, think about what the Governor just said.  He said, when I took office the price of gasoline was $1.80, $1.86.  Why is that?  Because the economy was on the verge of collapse.  Because we were about to go through the worst recession since the Great Depression, as a consequence of some of the same policies that Governor Romney is now promoting. So it’s conceivable that Governor Romney could bring down gas prices, because with his policies we might be back in that same mess.” (“Remarks by the President and Governor Romney in Second Presidential Debate,” The White House, 10/17/2012)
Got any cute Junior High School retorts on this?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > RumpGas™ has risen by sixteen cents in the last week.
> ...




Yep.  Right here:


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> RumpGas[emoji769] has risen by sixteen cents in the last week.
> 
> I guess it's an Easter thing.



Nope. Memorial Day thing. The price of gas always goes up in the spring as refineries shift over to produce different blends for the summer.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2018)

hadit said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > RumpGas[emoji769] has risen by sixteen cents in the last week.
> ...



Oh look.  Another one.  

"Easter" ..... "*rising*"...... get it?  SMH

Oh btw Memorial Day is two months away.


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Reformulation is one factor in higher prices. Gas usually starts getting more expensive around this time of year. 

Of course, you can always complain that Trump has a magic button under his desk that jacks the price whenever he wants to...


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2018)

hadit said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



So you have no clue in the world what "Easter' and "rising" have to do with each other.

Allllllll righty then.  Forget it.  Not going to do physical labor to tell a goddam joke.

I don't know how Rump does it --- clearly his fingers are too short for such a button --- but when we had ObamaGas™ it was free at Easter, plus they'd give you a chocolate bunny and a blow job.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I’m sick of paying outlandish prices for Trumpgas




I thought they recharged your welfare card automatically? Why do you leave your trailer?


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh, I got your reference. I just chose to ignore it.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2018)

hadit said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



See, that's why you're failing in this thread.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 30, 2018)

hadit said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > RumpGas[emoji769] has risen by sixteen cents in the last week.
> ...


/----/ Maybe the EPA will do away with those idiotic summer blends too. Who cares what Kalifornia says?


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Projecting again, I see.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 30, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Up to $2.49.
> 
> Americans long for the days of President Obama’s low, low gas prices.  Trump’s in bed with the Saudis, getting raw-dogged.


Read this and educate yourself...
Surging U.S. Oil Production Puts a Lid on Gas Prices

Then consider that pacific rim restrictions reimposed by obama in 2009 made shale production necessary for leverage. Had obama not reimposed those restrictions and if trump would make more of an effort to lift them, we'd be in way better shape than we already are -- which is way better than what obama did to us.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 31, 2018)

So I pulled into a RumpGas™ station.  I just needed air in my tire and I figured air is something they have an abundance of.

They offered to top off my wiper fluid, I said 'sure'.  Then they lifted the hood and all these Russian prostitutes came out, led by an orangutan who told them, "this car used to belong to O'bama".

I got out of there wid a quickness.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 31, 2018)

Pogo said:


> So I pulled into a RumpGas™ station.  I just needed air in my tire and I figured air is something they have an abundance of.
> 
> They offered to top off my wiper fluid, I said 'sure'.  Then they lifted the hood and all these Russian prostitutes came out, led by an orangutan who told them, "this car used to belong to O'bama".
> 
> I got out of there wid a quickness.


/---/ It's time you traded in your YUGO. It's a dead give away.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 1, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Up to $2.49.
> ...


So the MSM isn’t fake news?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 1, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You have to be judicious. 
Meanwhile, that link was for your educational benefit. Do you now understand how supply/demand works in a global market?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 2, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


/——/ every so often the MSM slips up and reports the truth. Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 9, 2018)

Americans Face Highest Pump Prices in Years


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I’m sick of paying outlandish prices for Trumpgas
> ...



Never happened did it?

What HAS happened is Trumpgas has gone through the ROOF

I paid $1.85 for Obamagas


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


The EPA under Trump has eased all restrictions

Why does Trumpgas cost so much?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 9, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Americans Face Highest Pump Prices in Years


/-----/ Remember the Liberal Rule, if you dare question Obama on anything you're a racist.
Obama Blames High Gas Prices on… a Strong Economy?
Democrats Claim High Gas Prices Are Proof That Their Stimulus Worked
“Well, think about what the Governor just said.  He said, when I took office the price of gasoline was $1.80, $1.86.  Why is that?  Because the economy was on the verge of collapse.  Because we were about to go through the worst recession since the Great Depression, as a consequence of some of the same policies that Governor Romney is now promoting. So it’s conceivable that Governor Romney could bring down gas prices, because with his policies we might be back in that same mess.”  BHO Oct 12, 2012


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


/-----/ Because of the strong economy -- according to your Dear Leader Obzo. 
Obama Blames High Gas Prices on… a Strong Economy?
_Democrats Claim High Gas Prices Are Proof That Their Stimulus Worked_


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/----/ Yeah but I don't want to return to the Obama Depression just for some cheap gas.  BTW do you miss cheap Reagan Gas?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Americans Face Highest Pump Prices in Years
> ...


^ cuck thinks we’re talkin about 6 years ago instead of gas prices today


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Big deal.....I paid 30 cents a gallon under Ford

We are talking TODAY


----------



## hadit (Apr 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



All restrictions, huh? You really want to go with that one?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Because it’s still being leveraged by OPEC. If we opened offshore drilling it would drop back to levels we had just before obama drove them back up in 2009 by his reimposing offshore restrictions. Trump needs to push more to reopen offshore drilling.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 9, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Americans Face Highest Pump Prices in Years


The year they refer to was under obama.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 9, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Americans Face Highest Pump Prices in Years
> ...


Okay.  Gangam Style came out that year too.  What else would you lime to talk about from 6 years ago, instead of today’s rising gas prices?


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 9, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Americans Face Highest Pump Prices in Years


Trump is KILLING America.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That was back when America WAS great.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 10, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/——/ I paid 30 cents for Nixon gas.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 10, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Fat Donnie is raping our environment


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 10, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


The Great Obama cared about Americans


----------



## hadit (Apr 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And now you move the goalposts. Backing away from an unsupportable position.

That's the problem with being an extreme partisan demagogue. You have to abandon too many first positions.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 10, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Trump needs to push more to reopen offshore drilling.


Especially off Mar A Lago.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/----/ He cared so much, he destroyed our healthcare system with the stroke of a pen.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



We had a healthcare system?  

Are you Canadian?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 10, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I, like most of my educated friends, have a job and health care.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Ah, so you think by "we" he  meant his co-workers then.  
Thanks for clearing that up.  The way it was worded I thought he was talking about 'we the nation'.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 10, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I know it’s tough being a stage technician.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 10, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Trump needs to push more to reopen offshore drilling.
> ...


Yep, there, too.
Amazing how left-wingers enjoy losing money.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 10, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Do we ever miss Obama


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 10, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


The Great Obama was the first President to deliver universal healthcare

The Republicans promised something better......they didn’t even come close

FAIL


----------



## hadit (Apr 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I know. It prevents you from moving forward with the rest of the world. At some point you'll have to just acknowledge the truth. He's gone, not coming back, and his heir apparent couldn't beat Trump. Once you embrace reality, you can move on.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 10, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



We warned you about Trump


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 10, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Sucker..


----------



## hadit (Apr 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ha ha.  You believe Obama delivered universal health care!


----------



## hadit (Apr 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Like I said, embrace reality and join the rest of the world.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 11, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


13 million more gained health care


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 11, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


The rest of the world mocks us for electing Trump


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/---- For free off the backs of everyone else. Pay your own way, you leech.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 11, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Hardly free but greatly appreciated


----------



## hadit (Apr 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And again you have to back away from a first position. Obamadontcare didn't even deliver healthcare at all. It was an insurance debacle.


----------



## hadit (Apr 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's not our problem, it's theirs.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 11, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Fat Donnie promised something better, cheaper and more comprehensive than Obamacare ........it won’t be hard

Trumpcare was put together in a few weeks and rushed to a vote. It was a disaster as even Republicans could not vote for it. 

Obamacare is the best universal healthcare system in our history.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 11, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Actually, Fat Donnie is our problem


----------



## hadit (Apr 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Except it's not healthcare, it's an insurance debacle and it's not universal.  No wonder you get so angry, you're believing a fantasy that constantly gets destroyed by reality.


----------



## hadit (Apr 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So why do you care what the rest of the world thinks? They have no bearing on our situation. As far as I'm concerned, as long as the rest of the world is not inclined to violence because they see our president drawing lines in the sand that mean nothing, it's good.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 11, 2018)

I am paying $2.68 a gallon for Trumpgas

Boy do I miss the Great Obama!


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 11, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


More isolationist BS from the right


----------



## hadit (Apr 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



How much influence should the opinions in other countries have over our elections?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 12, 2018)

This Black Lady Is Smarter than All Trump Supporters!!!


----------



## KissMy (Apr 12, 2018)

Voodoo Economics = Massive Inflation


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Ask Trump

He valued Russia’s opinion


----------



## hadit (Apr 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So it doesn't really matter what they think. Or, more likely, you cared a great deal until I reminded you that we're supposed to be all mad and stuff that some Russians made some Facebook posts.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


This is where Conservatives are such fuck heads

Their stubborn isolationism. I want what I want and fuck the rest of the world....who needs them

We now have a global economy. What happens half way around the world affects our economy.  Just look how well China prospered with an isolationist economy compared to today. Look at N Korea now

We need to establish and maintain economic partnerships. The idiotic America first movement is isolating us from the rest of the world and doesn’t make us stronger economically


----------



## KissMy (Apr 12, 2018)

*Trump Exploding Oil Prices!!!




*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 12, 2018)

KissMy said:


> *Trump Exploding Oil Prices!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *



It's true, Trump oil is cheaper than Obama oil.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2018)

KissMy said:


> *Trump Exploding Oil Prices!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hate Trumpgas


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Healthcare for all Americans

A concept that enrages conservatives who want healthcare to go to the highest bidder


----------



## hadit (Apr 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So it's okay then for foreign governments to have an interest in our elections and try to influence them, because global and stuff?


----------



## hadit (Apr 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ha ha! You believe Obama delivered healthcare! 

1.  He didn't deliver healthcare, he messed with health insurance.
2. Show us evidence that all Americans were covered by Obamadon'tcare.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


WTF are you babbling about?

Where did I say that?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



15 million Americans were put on the insurance rolls

Republicans dragged their feet and blocked at every opportunity. All while promising something better

Eight years later......we are still waiting


----------



## hadit (Apr 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm asking the question because your concern over the rest of the world's opinion of our duly elected leaders seems to fly in the face of the demands that we be all upset and stuff that some Russians apparently posted some derogatory things about Hillary on Facebook, and stuff.


----------



## hadit (Apr 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's quite a bit different from your first position, which you (again) have to back away from.

First you claim that Obama delivered universal healthcare, now you're down to 15 million getting insurance with no mention of how many of those didn't want to buy it but were forced to by law. 15 million. At the cost of how many trillion again?

No evidence that all Americans were covered by Obamadontcare?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


International trade and cooperation has nothing to do with foreign interference in elections


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Where did I claim all Americans got healthcare?


----------



## hadit (Apr 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



First you said Obama delivered universal healthcare, then you backed off to "Healthcare for all Americans". I don't know about you, but when someone says that I assume they mean all Americans got healthcare.


----------



## hadit (Apr 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So other nations should care deeply about who we elect but should never even attempt to influence it? You do know, don't you, that we routinely interfere in other countries' leadership, right? Except we use bombs and bullets, not Facebook.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 12, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump Exploding Oil Prices!!!
> ...


Obama Oil = $27, Trump Oil = $67


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 12, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...






















That's Obama oil up over $100 a barrel.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Look how much the Great Obama brought down the price of oil!

And he is just a community organizer


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



*Look how much the Great Obama brought down the price of oil!
*
Your sentence is written in the active voice.
Perhaps you could share the action Obama took to achieve that result?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Who the fuck else do you think controls the price of Obamagas???


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Reggie Love


----------



## hadit (Apr 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Just think what he could have accomplished if he actually knew what he was doing.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Any relation to Reggie Jackson?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Imagine that,

Just a community organizer....why can’t our greatest businessman in history do better?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...







You want Trump to raise oil above Obama's $100+ level?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Crooked Donnie is working on it


I miss my $1.86 Obamagas


----------



## hadit (Apr 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He is. Heck, both of them beat She Who Shall Not Be Named.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Reggie Jackson used to be called "Mister October".

That title has since passed on to Michael Cohen.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 12, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Obama lowered Bush $147 Oil to $27, Trump is trying to get his Oil price above Bush Oil.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 12, 2018)

I run the hippy farmer gas E85. There are places here in the mid-west still selling it for $1.79. I've been running it for about 20 years. It's creating serious competition holding the price of Trump gas down.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 12, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



*Obama lowered Bush $147 Oil to $27,
*




That's funny. Bush handed oil to Obama at $42.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 13, 2018)

*Obama Boosted Gas Production!!!
Trump is Restricting Gas Production!!!




Trump Prefers Imports!!!*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 13, 2018)

KissMy said:


> *Obama Boosted Gas Production!!!
> Trump is Restricting Gas Production!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*
Obama Boosted* *Gas Production!!!
*
OMG!
That's fucking hilarious!


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 13, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Obama Boosted* *Gas Production!!!
> *
> OMG!
> That's fucking hilarious!


The price was below $1.70 in some places in 2016, under Obama.

In 15 months Trump has raised it by $1.00.

Obama obviously is a _far _superior president.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 13, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *Obama Boosted* *Gas Production!!!
> ...



It was under $2 when Obama took office.
By 2011 he was costing me well over $3.
He wanted it even higher.
What a failure.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 13, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *Obama Boosted* *Gas Production!!!
> ...


Obama was just a community organizer

Look what Trumps great deals are doing to us!


----------



## KissMy (Apr 14, 2018)

*Obama crushed that Exploding Bush Republican Electricity Price Inflation! Obama increased Wind, Solar & Natural Gas Electricity Production to force market competition on Polluting Coal Monopolies!*



*Trump is Restricting Gas Production to Raise Prices & help his Dirty Coal Voters!*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 14, 2018)

KissMy said:


> *Obama crushed that Exploding Bush Republican Electricity Price Inflation! Obama increased Wind, Solar & Natural Gas Electricity Production to force market competition on Polluting Coal Monopolies!*
> View attachment 187911
> *Trump is Restricting Gas Production to Raise Prices & help his Dirty Coal Voters!*



*Obama increased Wind, Solar & Natural Gas Electricity Production to force market competition on Polluting Coal Monopolies!
*
First, Obama did nothing to increase natural gas production. In fact he tried to restrict fracking.
Second, talking about wasteful tax subsidies for wind and solar as "forcing market competition" is further proof you're an idiot.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 14, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > *Obama crushed that Exploding Bush Republican Electricity Price Inflation! Obama increased Wind, Solar & Natural Gas Electricity Production to force market competition on Polluting Coal Monopolies!*
> ...


Trump is Taxing Solar to increase prices & help Dirty Coal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 14, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Where is Trump taxing solar energy?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Crooked Donnie thinks he owns the sun


----------



## KissMy (Apr 14, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Trump's not taxing imported Oil, but he's taxing imported Solar panels, to kill energy competition.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 14, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



That's terrible!
Perhaps Solyndra can ramp up our domestic production?


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Crooked Donnie thinks he owns the sun



And you believe the sun shines out of Obama's ass.  Ergo, you believe Trump owns Obama.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Crooked Donnie thinks he owns the sun
> ...


That’s the best you could come up with?


----------



## hadit (Apr 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It worked, didn't it?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 15, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Trump want's more Oil imports from Russia & Iran!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 15, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Trump wants more domestic US production.
Obama tried everything to cut US production.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 15, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Why does Trump do his manufacturing overseas?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 15, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You Lie! - If Trump wanted more US Oil, he would tax imported Oil 30% like he did Solar. Instead he just taxed Solar 30% to help his Dirty Coal Voters. Trump picks the Winners & Losers based on political winds.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 15, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


*
 If Trump wanted more US Oil, he would tax imported Oil 30% 
*
Or he could cut taxes on domestic oil production.
Would he have your support?

*Trump picks the Winners & Losers based on political winds.
*
Like Obama?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 16, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Once AGAIN --- that would only benefit those entities who drill and refine and store and eventually sell that oil, which are, AGAIN giant international megacorporations who sell that oil to India if that's where the profit is and whose allegiance is to their own stockholders, not any one of a hundred countries in which they operate around the world.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 16, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



And their employees and their owners and their customers.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 16, 2018)

So I went to the RumpGas™ station.  The damn stuff came out orange.  When I axed why they said the gas was from Kenya.  Then when I turned to leave they said it was absolutely from the United States. 

With RumpGas™ you never know what to believe.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 17, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



I love you Avie of Sarah Huckleberry Sanders!


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 17, 2018)

Yup....gasoline is going wild in my area also.....Huge increases...


----------



## KissMy (Apr 19, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Yup....gasoline is going wild in my area also.....Huge increases...


Take it up the rump gas prices!!!


----------



## KissMy (Apr 19, 2018)

Enjoy your Expensive trips to work & summer vacation! It's only going to get worse. Better stock up because Trump gas will get to $4/gal.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 19, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Enjoy your Expensive trips to work & summer vacation! It's only going to get worse. Better stock up because Trump gas will get to $4/gal.








Still cheaper than Obama gas.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 19, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Enjoy your Expensive trips to work & summer vacation! It's only going to get worse. Better stock up because Trump gas will get to $4/gal.



If they do...inflation will run rampant.  Let's see....hyper deficit.....tariffs....inflated gas prices.....just what trumpsters have been asking for.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 19, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thank you whoever made oil prices go up.



some here like the OP seem to think it is ALL the presidents fault somehow even though unlike asshole Obama,he is battling  the deep state.


----------



## dblack (Apr 19, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



You think government should decide the price of gasoline?


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 19, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy your Expensive trips to work & summer vacation! It's only going to get worse. Better stock up because Trump gas will get to $4/gal.
> ...



OMG....LYING THROUGH HIS TEETH AND HOPING SOMEBODY WILL BELIEVE HIM.

Idiots like you are the reason trump gets away with his lies....


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 19, 2018)

Projections are of oil going over $100 a barrel 

That would push Trumpgas over $3.50 a gallon


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Projections are of oil going over $100 a barrel
> 
> That would push Trumpgas over $3.50 a gallon



Yup...trump's will crash the economy while he flys to Mara Lago....he whorehouse by the sea...


----------



## hadit (Apr 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Projections are of oil going over $100 a barrel
> 
> That would push Trumpgas over $3.50 a gallon



At which point we ramp up our own production.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 19, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Projections are of oil going over $100 a barrel
> ...


Production does no lower price when Trump keeps printing money!!! We are setting production records & prices keep rising because of deficit inflation!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 19, 2018)

KissMy said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The Fed is shrinking their balance sheet.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 19, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Trump Deficit is Exploding which means Money is being Created out of Thin Air!!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 19, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Nah. Money out of thin air only happens when the Federal Reserve creates money.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 19, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Wrong! Money is created every time it's lent or printed! Money is only removed if debt is paid or currency burned.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 19, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


*
Money is created every time it's lent or printed! 
*
Money is created by loans.

Money out of thin air can only be created by the Fed.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 19, 2018)

Looks like I might have to ride motorcycles more often this summer to save on gas. Yay!


----------



## KissMy (Apr 20, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> Looks like I might have to ride motorcycles more often this summer to save on gas. Yay!


This summer motorcycle, next summer moped, following summer bicycle.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 20, 2018)

Iran rejected the US Dollar. Up goes the price of Trump Gas


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 20, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Iran rejected the US Dollar. Up goes the price of Trump Gas



Iranian Rial, currently about 42000 to the dollar.
A true currency powerhouse.


----------



## sparky (Apr 20, 2018)

*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump
Looks like OPEC is at it again. With record amounts of Oil all over the place, including the fully loaded ships at sea, Oil prices are artificially Very High! No good and will not be accepted!

3:57 AM - 20 Apr 2018


&&&&&&&&&&&&>>>>>>>>









*Spiffy Sean Styles*‏ @WalkofShameBand 5h5 hours ago
Replying to @realDonaldTrump


lol sure... dont accept the markets or the global economy. idiot.

0 replies0 retweets0 likes




New conversation



*A Tomlinson*‏ @arietomlinson 5h5 hours ago
Replying to @realDonaldTrump @TheStreet
Says the guy who selected an oil monger to represent the EPA. Please don’t act like you care about the price of oil and it’s impact in the American people. It belies your indifference.

1 reply0 retweets0 likes

1 more reply




*Ralph Edwin Pope Jr*‏ @Enthrall69 5h5 hours ago
Replying to @realDonaldTrump
Don just go out in those big oceans and seize the oil. I’m sure republicans will back you. It’s not a shadey thing to do.




*Captain America*‏ @Captain75260473 5h5 hours ago
Replying to @realDonaldTrump
What are you going to do about it tough guy?

0 replies0 retweets0 likes


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 20, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Projections are of oil going over $100 a barrel
> ...



We pay more and Exxon makes more....what's your point?


----------



## hadit (Apr 20, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That Trump doesn't control the price of gas. Why?


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 20, 2018)

But you all claimed Obama did....hypocrisy at its best....


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2018)

Our president is like a deer in the headlights

Surging oil prices rattle President Trump

He needs to ask the Great Obama for advice


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Our president is like a deer in the headlights
> 
> Surging oil prices rattle President Trump
> 
> He needs to ask the Great Obama for advice



Tax cuts+Surging deficit+Tariffs+Gas hikes= Economic Doom

Hyper Inflation coming to your neighborhood soon!


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Our president is like a deer in the headlights
> ...


Let Republicans run in 2018 with Trumpgas selling at $4.00 a gallon


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Blue Wave will be very deep.  The House is gone...GOP is hoping to hold the Senate.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Republicans are headed for cover


----------



## hadit (Apr 20, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> But you all claimed Obama did....hypocrisy at its best....



I didn't. Try again.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 20, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Our president is like a deer in the headlights
> ...



Why do any of those things cause hyperinflation?
Be as specific as you can.


----------



## dblack (Apr 20, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



If I could convince myself Democrats had learned anything from the Trump fiasco, I might see this as a good thing.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 20, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Let's see what happens by the end of the year.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 20, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Will it take you that long to find the definition of hyperinflation?
Or that long to find the causes of hyperinflation?


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 20, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You just wait Chief.....just wait.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 20, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



I'm waiting for you to educate yourself.

December won't be long enough.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 22, 2018)

Borrowing more money to buy gas to get to work, school, store, church, food pantry, etc is increasing inflation. Repubtards will claim that extra money lending & circulation is growth even though it only buys same amount of gas!


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 22, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Borrowing more money to buy gas to get to work, school, store, church, food pantry, etc is increasing inflation. Repubtards will claim that extra money lending & circulation is growth even though it only buys same amount of gas!



trump was handed a solild economy.  Let's see where we are at the end of the year....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 22, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Borrowing more money to buy gas to get to work, school, store, church, food pantry, etc is increasing inflation. Repubtards will claim that extra money lending & circulation is growth even though it only buys same amount of gas!



Borrowing? You said money out of thin air.

Were you lying, or just stupid?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 22, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Borrowing more money to buy gas to get to work, school, store, church, food pantry, etc is increasing inflation. Repubtards will claim that extra money lending & circulation is growth even though it only buys same amount of gas!
> ...


Do you need some Vaseline Petroleum Jelly ease that ream job you will take for that Tank of Gasoline???


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 22, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Why would I need that just because I'm pointing out your ignorance of economics?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 22, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You are the one proven ignorant of how "fractional reserve lending" multiplies the money supply & increases the velocity of money, thus INFLATION!!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 22, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




* "fractional reserve lending" multiplies the money supply 
*
Of course it does.
But the only "money out of thin air" comes from the Fed.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Wrong!

Most of the money in our economy is created by banks, in the form of bank deposits  (the phony numbers *Government allows* banks to show in your account). Banks create new money whenever they make loans (many encouraged or backed by *Government *to ease standards). 97% of the money in the economy today is created by banks lending to (ie Credit cards, Housing, *Government*), whilst just 3% is created by the government treasury printing.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

Typical Republican Exploding Deficit & Prices then claiming it's GDP growth


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



*Most of the money in our economy is created by banks,
*
Yup.

But the only "money out of thin air" comes from the Fed.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 23, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Wrong! - Lending money that doesn't exist is "money out of thin air", but that might get repaid if the signer has good credit. However lending to anyone who says they will default is a "money out of thin air" disaster that attempts to hide the fact banks will get bailed out by the printing press!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



* Lending money that doesn't exist is "money out of thin air", 
*
Yup. And the only thing that can do that is a central bank.

Every loan you get from a commercial bank is fully funded.
That means for every dollar they lend out, they have deposits and other borrowings of at least a dollar.

Here's an example........Bank of America

_• Average loan balances in business segments rose $45 billion, or 5%, to $864 billion 
• Average deposit balances rose $41 billion, or 3%, to a record $1.3 trillion, led by Consumer Banking
_
http://newsroom.bankofamerica.com/f...l/Q1_2018_Financial_Results_Press_Release.pdf


----------



## FireFly (Apr 23, 2018)

*Gas prices have hit a three-year high & going Higher!*

*Trump made US an INFLATION NATION again just like Bush did!*

*Republicans SUCK!!!*


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 25, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is Taxing Solar to increase prices & help Dirty Coal!!!!!!!!
> ...


He’s removing tax benefits. As Republicans have argued for decades, removing a tax break is actually a tax increase.

I love when you wingnuts have to choke on your past dogma.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes. He’s not smart. His brain cannot contain the information that has been shown to him and his ilk for years.

Hence, the 6 year old talking point.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 25, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *If Trump wanted more US Oil, he would tax imported Oil 30%
> *
> Or he could cut taxes on domestic oil production.
> Would he have your support?


No. I would rather the tariff on the Saudis, like most Americans would.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 25, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Trump picks the Winners & Losers based on political winds.
> *
> Like Obama?


Republicans used to criticize picking winners and losers. Has that changed?


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 25, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


She’s a disgusting pig of a woman with no scruples, morals, or ethics.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 25, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


*
He’s removing tax benefits.
*
Excellent! We need to stop wasting money on less reliable, more expensive "green" energy.

* removing a tax break is actually a tax increase.
*
And liberals love tax increases. You must be very happy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 25, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *If Trump wanted more US Oil, he would tax imported Oil 30%
> ...


*
 I would rather the tariff on the Saudis
*
You want a tariff on 7% of our imported oil?
How much? To achieve what goal?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2018)

Paid $2.79 a gallon for Trumpgas today

Almost a dollar more than I paid for Obamagas


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 25, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Are you going to be an asshole because you can’t debate me? Just let me know and I’ll put you on ignore.

Solar is now cheaper than coal, cheaper than natural gas.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 25, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


This is what we need: 
*Trump endorses 25-cent gas tax hike*


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 25, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Domestic oil would be even more competitive, and fuck the Saudis.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 25, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



*Solar is now cheaper than coal, cheaper than natural gas. 
*
That is excellent news.
Proof that solar no longer needs a subsidy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 25, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Fuck the Saudis, fine, but after the 7% from the Saudis shifts to any other supplier in the world,
how is domestic oil any more competitive?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 26, 2018)

WE ARE BECOMING MORE DEPENDENT ON FOREIGN OIL!!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 26, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.


*There goes my $1.50 a week tax cut bonus*


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 29, 2018)

$2.79 and riding.

America misses having a real president.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 29, 2018)

$5/gallon gas gets idiots off the roads and saves tens of thousands of life.

$10/gallon wold be three times as effective.

You guys whining about wanting cheap gas are nothing but murderer wannabes.


----------



## hadit (Apr 29, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> $2.79 and riding.
> 
> America misses having a real president.



Then you're not paying attention.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 29, 2018)

My Trumpgas went up to $2.85 today

I miss my Obamagas


----------



## hadit (Apr 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> My Trumpgas went up to $2.85 today
> 
> I miss my Obamagas



Maybe he needs more fiber.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 30, 2018)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > $2.79 and riding.
> ...


Hard to miss gas prices going through the roof. 

When we had Obama - a smart president - gas was under $2.00!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 30, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


The Great Obama knew how to get inexpensive gas

Fat Donnie doesn’t care


----------



## hadit (Apr 30, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Let's see if we have this straight. You take one data point in isolation, gas prices at the pump, then go looking for a cause. You stumble on the fact that we have a different president and Viola, sieze triumphantly upon it and proclaim that to be the sole deciding factor. 

Now, all you have to do is tell us what Trump has actually done to increase gas prices. It should be easy.


----------



## hadit (Apr 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



He just needs more fiber.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 30, 2018)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


He farts way too much..


----------



## Correll (Apr 30, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.





A better economy increases demand.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 30, 2018)

I see my Oblama gas card is no longer good...Crap, last time we had a GOP member for president we had five dollar a gallon gas...oh boy..


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 30, 2018)

Correll said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


They just build the worlds largest oil and gas refinery  in Texas also..


----------



## Correll (Apr 30, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Good news.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 30, 2018)

Correll said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


That is one piece of the pie..


----------



## flewism (Apr 30, 2018)

This is the same post from another thread on the same subject, but  as long as American crude is worth more as an export than refining it here and flooding this market driving prices down.


Numerous markets control gas prices. The most telling sign about rising prices in my opinion is we produce more oil and gasoline than ever before, in fact there are predictions that the US will be the #1 oil producing nation in 2019. Also our oil exports are at record highs and will continue to increase for the foreseeable future.
So gasoline prices in the USA are rising, oil production is at record levels and oil exports are at record levels.
Obviously it is more profitable to export USA oil than to make gas for the USA market so that is what producers are doing, export.

Why U.S. Oil Exports Are Surging | OilPrice.com
U.S. Oil Looks To Conquer European Market | OilPrice.com


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 30, 2018)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Pass the buck
Trump is responsible for the price of gas, just like Obama was when Republicans campaigned that Obama was the only President not to have gas prices below $3 a gallon

Where is Trumpgas headed?   $3.00 a gallon


----------



## KissMy (Apr 30, 2018)

The thread title should read *"Trumped Up Gas Prices"*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



*Trump is responsible for the price of gas, just like Obama was when Republicans campaigned that Obama was the only President not to have gas prices below $3 a gallon
*
When did the Republicans campaign on that?
Sounds silly, considering Bush left gas prices at $1.83 for Obama.
Of course Obama did end up hiking them to over $4 by 2011.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 30, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Bush had gas over $4 a gallon.  That $1.83 gas lasted only a couple months and then returned to where it had been

Obama never had gas over $4 a gallon


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Pass the buck
> Trump is responsible for the price of gas, just like Obama was when Republicans campaigned that Obama was the only President not to have gas prices below $3 a gallon
> 
> Where is Trumpgas headed?   $3.00 a gallon



*You've made 152,000 posts.....

Are you EVER going to say ANYTHING meaningful??
There's more to life than sitting at a keyboard waiting on govt welfare checks and spitting hatred for almost 10 years.

Get a LIFE!

lmao*


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 30, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pass the buck
> ...


And I am well paid for what I post


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> And I am well paid for what I post



Well, actually THAT would make sense.  A penny per what...100 posts?   lol

So everything you say is what you're paid to say....none of it your own thought?

Sad.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 30, 2018)

Marathon to Buy Andeavor in $23.3 Billion Oil-Refining Deal to further Increase Gasoline Prices!


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 30, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > And I am well paid for what I post
> ...



I have always made it clear I am a paid message board poster. Just look under my Avatar
I get paid $5 a post and $1000 for every poster I turn into the Internet Police


----------



## DrLove (Apr 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> How is that "inexpensive"?!? Gas was $1.47 a gallon when Obama took office. His failed policies caused the prices to skyrocket. Dimwit.



I stopped after reading the first lie. 

_The 2008 gas crisis hit its peak one month later with prices averaging *$4.11 per gallon*. By August, the cost fell to *$3.74* and continued to fall until the price averaged *$2.07* just after Election Day in November, when Mr. Obama was elected president._


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



*That $1.83 gas lasted only a couple months
*
And then Obama came in and screwed us over.

*Obama never had gas over $4 a gallon
*
He did. Apr-May 2011. Apr-May 2012. Sep-Oct 2012.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 30, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Link


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I have always made it clear I am a paid message board poster. Just look under my Avatar
> I get paid $5 a post and $1000 for every poster I turn into the Internet Police



I hope you get $100 per post....

Between your hookers and drugs......

great way to bankrupt immensely stupid deep Left pockets while accomplishing ZILCH.    lol


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Gasoline and Diesel Fuel Update - Energy Information Administration


----------



## DrLove (Apr 30, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Link not good enough - Just BARELY 4 bucks a couple of times


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


*
Link not good enough 
*
You have to do a little work at the link to find the weekly numbers. Click on full history.
*
Just BARELY 4 bucks a couple of times
*
Yup. And he wanted it higher. Bastard!


----------



## DrLove (Apr 30, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Link not good enough
> *
> You have to do a little work at the link to find the weekly numbers. Click on full history.
> *
> ...



I'd like to see a gas tax increase to help rebuild our crumbling infrastructure. 

Obama wanted higher gas prices? Get your head out of the fake news 

The claim that won’t die: Did Obama want higher gas prices?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *Link not good enough
> ...



*Obama wanted higher gas prices? 
*
He wanted prices to rise, just not too fast.

To save the planet!!! 
CO2 is killing us.......


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 30, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I have always made it clear I am a paid message board poster. Just look under my Avatar
> ...


I have an expensive bourbon habit


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Never went over $4 
Bush was not only over but stayed over


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



It did. Apr-May 2011. Apr-May 2012. Sep-Oct 2012.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 30, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Nope - The highest average gas price under Obama was $3.92


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 30, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Looks below $4 to me


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/----/ Meaning you drink expensive bourbon, or you drink so much it's expensive?   Just askin'


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 30, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Both


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 30, 2018)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Not in isolation. Year to year. 

In January 2017 gas was under $2.00 under Obama. In 2018 it’s now $3.00 under Trump.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 30, 2018)

Correll said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> ...


Obama’s 2016 economy, with under $2.00 gas, was WAY better than Bush’s 2008 economy, when gas was over $4.00.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 30, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> That is one piece of the pie..


Shush! Or we’ll all be paying an arm and a leg for TrumpPie™


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> That $1.83 gas lasted only a couple months and then returned to where it had been


Because dumbass Republicans crashed the economy.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 30, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


And the Great Obama was only a community organizer

What is the matter with Donnie Dealmaker?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 30, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > That $1.83 gas lasted only a couple months and then returned to where it had been
> ...


EVERY Republican President in history caused at least one Recession or Depression = terms served!!!!!!

Democrats RARELY ever cause a Recession & NEVER a Depression!!!.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 30, 2018)

How the hell am I supposed to top off my motorcycle tanks with with these outrageous prices! Even the old school 2.8 gallon. Jesus marie


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Plenty of Americans paid over $4 under Obama.
Mostly in the blue states.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 30, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Can Trump get us some of that Clinton gas? $1.99!


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 30, 2018)

Clinton was a G, Without those gas prices I could never have afforded gas for this pig (not mine but you get the idea)


----------



## KissMy (Apr 30, 2018)

Clinton Gasoline Prices Kept Falling, Then Booosssshhhh!!! = Disaster!!!!!!


----------



## hadit (May 1, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



So, IOW, Trump has done nothing to drive up the cost of gas. And yes, in isolation, because ALL you're looking at is who is president.

You did not provide anything that Trump has done. Are you going with, "I hate him, therefore he did it, and I don't have to know how, because I'm absolutely sure he did it on purpose"?


----------



## Synthaholic (May 1, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Never. Obama wouldn’t allow it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 1, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



I'll add that to the list of things he failed to accomplish.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 1, 2018)

hadit said:


> So, IOW, Trump has done nothing to drive up the cost of gas.


Of course he has, beating the war drums. Just talk of war with Iran makes the price go up, thanks to trump’s broken promise to clamp down on Wall Street speculation.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 1, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Sure. It’s good to have something to start your list with. 

If you also do a list of accomplishments, reams of paper are on sale at CVS.


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 1, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Lets go back on that Iran deal and see where gas prices go. I venture to say they rise!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 1, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Obama signed a crappy deal, with no inspections, in order to lower gas prices?


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 1, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


That was one of the side effects like it or not! Gas will go up if it is reversed. Crappy deal remains to be seen. If Iran never pops off a nuke the lowering of prices was a good thing. If they how ever do pop off a nuke it will have been a bad deal! History will then judge the culprit correctly if their is any one left to record the incident that is! My money is still on North korea to pop one off and get the dance started.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 1, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Clinton Gasoline Prices Kept Falling, Then Booosssshhhh!!! = Disaster!!!!!!




Today's dollars?


Bwahahaha what a troll


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 1, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



*That was one of the side effects like it or not! Gas will go up if it is reversed.
*
I'm willing to pay more for gas if it means ending Obama's crappy, dangerous deal.


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 1, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Again history will tell if you are right! If Iran never pops off a nuke you will be wrong! I like North Korea to start the dance folowed by China,India,Pakistan,Russia then Iran and Finaly rounding out the bottom the US and Isreal. I give the US slightly higher odds right now than normal but still low in the list. I am pretty sure after the next one flies a shit load more will follow Yhe first to lob will be to blame. Every thing else will no longer mattter.


----------



## rightwinger (May 1, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


The Great Obama invented this thing called “fracking”
It enabled him to reduce the price of gas below $2

I don’t know what Dumb Donnie is doing


----------



## hadit (May 1, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > So, IOW, Trump has done nothing to drive up the cost of gas.
> ...



Evidence?


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2018)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


At the gas pump..


----------



## hadit (May 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You didn't show cause. I could just as well say the pump prices are caused by Hillary's "It's not my fault" tour.


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Ya, picking a cause out of a hat that has no power to change gas prices seems like a great stratigy to get at the truth. Come on grow up!


----------



## edthecynic (May 2, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Obama never had gas over $4 a gallon
> *
> He did. Apr-May 2011


Not regular gas, only diesel went up to $4.
From your own link:


----------



## edthecynic (May 2, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Plenty of Americans paid over $4 under Obama.
> Mostly in the blue states.


So now you shift from the average price was $4, to SOME Americans paid $4, well some Americans paid $5+ under Bush.


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



And insisting on just one data point that may or may not have a causal relationship is equally dumb. Don't be dumb.


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Ya,I am not a one data point guy,but I do like to pcik variables that have a prayer of having a relationship! Hill has no power and is not likely to be arelated variale to any hing rightow!


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



I deliberately picked an absurd example to illustrate the absurdity of pretending that a change in the presidency is the sole factor driving gas prices at the pump.


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Thousnads of variables involved. You are starting to make me believe y know how to figure p-diff. WHich leads me to believeyou are educated and can decipher the dfference between a related variable and a non related one. Also leads me to believe you are capable of discovering the truth. The example you gave perpetuates some untruths like the clintons are still relevenent. I woiuld like the typical voter to understand this is no longer true. I would like the current office holders top be held responsible for their failures and successes. Bringing Hill and Bill back into an equation in which they are no longer a signifiant part of does not help the normal voter make an educated decision!


----------



## Synthaholic (May 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


He’s doing his hair for 3 hours each morning while watching Fox & Friends.

"Executive Time".


----------



## Synthaholic (May 2, 2018)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Every other war.


----------



## hadit (May 2, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



When did we declare war on Iran? Heck, we haven't even done an Obama and launched drone strikes.


----------



## KissMy (May 7, 2018)

Trump is bankrupting the USA. Oil is $71


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2018)

Trumpgas $2.85 a gallon

Over a dollar more than I paid for Obamagas


----------



## hadit (May 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trumpgas $2.85 a gallon
> 
> Over a dollar more than I paid for Obamagas



Obama wanted high gas prices and couldn't pull it off. We did it in spite of him.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpgas $2.85 a gallon
> ...



No he didn’t


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 8, 2018)

Let's watch and see:

Get ready to pay more for gas as Trump mulls Iran deal exit

Forecast says oil prices will 'rise briskly' if Trump pulls out of Iran deal

'Fill up now,' as Trump's call on Iran nuclear deal could make gas prices spike

Q.  Has Trump ever considered the consequences before he acts, speaks or tweets?


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2018)

As Trumpgas heads for $3.00 a gallon, the Great Obama just laughs at how badly Fat Donnie has screwed up


----------



## hadit (May 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He also didn't give you low gas prices.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Of course he did 

The Great Obama invented this thing called “fracking”


----------



## hadit (May 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, that's just the sound he makes when he's generating your cheap gas that you miss so much.  FRAAAAAAACCCK, FRAAAAAACCKK.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



NO, Obama OPPOSED drilling.

Most of the drilling was done on STATE land, which Obama can't stop.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I do miss that inexpensive Obamagas

The Community Organizer from Kenya did it

Why can’t Donnie Dealmaker?


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


The Great Obama was known as 
“The Fracking President”

Got us cheap Obamagas


----------



## hadit (May 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It was done in spite of his efforts to raise the prices.


----------



## hadit (May 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Who ever called him that? I'd really like a source on that. And no, diversions don't work.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


The Great Obama never tried to increase gas prices
In fact ....he cut prices on Obamagas by $2 a gallon

Not too shabby


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



The Great Obama invented fracking to reduce the price of Obamagas


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



Apparently satire doesn't either.

SMH


----------



## hadit (May 8, 2018)

Pogo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Sure it does, and so does puncturing its pomposity.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2018)

Because of reduced supply from Iran

Looks like the price of Trumpgas will shoot past $3.00


----------



## hadit (May 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Because of reduced supply from Iran
> 
> Looks like the price of Trumpgas will shoot past $3.00



How much oil do we actually get from Iran?


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Because of reduced supply from Iran
> ...



International market being influenced by Trump’s inept leadership

He needs to call the Great Obama to find what he needs to do to reduce the price of gas


----------



## hadit (May 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I can tell him that. Just  look angry and try to raise the price by locking away vast areas from exploration. That'll teach them.


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



The Great Obama cut the price of gas by $2 a gallon

Why has Donnie Dealmaker raised it a dollar a gallon?


----------



## hadit (May 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Because he hasn't mastered the angry face like Obama did.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 9, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


He hasn’t mastered governing like Obama did, either.


----------



## hadit (May 9, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nobody did the angry face like Obama.


----------



## HenryBHough (May 9, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> He hasn’t mastered governing like Obama did, either.



And for that we give thanks to God!

While we still have a few shreds of The U.S. Constitution left.

Notice that Obama forgot to sign His own private personal little deal with Iran before sending it to Congress?  Sad that they didn't notice that at the time and Iran might now be but a memory.


----------



## KissMy (May 11, 2018)




----------



## KissMy (May 12, 2018)




----------



## rightwinger (May 12, 2018)

My Trumpgas is just under $3.00

I miss my Obamagas


----------



## Synthaholic (May 12, 2018)

hadit said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Really?


----------



## hadit (May 12, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



No, Obama was much more petulant.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 12, 2018)

KissMy said:


>




*"And this is how I hold my mouth when I’m blowing Putin"*


----------



## saveliberty (May 12, 2018)

So Obama stops oil pipelines, regulates coal and you give him credit for low gas prices?


----------



## KissMy (May 13, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> So Obama stops oil pipelines, regulates coal and you give him credit for low gas prices?


More Oil Pipelines were constructed & more Oil & Gas Drilling happened under President Obama than any president in HISTORY!!!


----------



## Mr Natural (May 13, 2018)

KissMy said:


> More Oil Pipelines were constructed & more Oil & Gas Drilling happened under President Obama than any president in HISTORY!!!


 
Trumpy ain’t got a hair on his ass if he doesn’t shutdown those Obama pipelines.


----------



## rightwinger (May 13, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> So Obama stops oil pipelines, regulates coal and you give him credit for low gas prices?


Loved my Obamagas
Under $2 a gallon for years

Trumpgas just hit $3 a gallon with no end in sight


----------



## rightwinger (May 13, 2018)

KissMy said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > So Obama stops oil pipelines, regulates coal and you give him credit for low gas prices?
> ...


The Great Obama invented fracking
Got us low cost Obamagas


----------



## edthecynic (May 14, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> So Obama stops oil pipelines, regulates coal and you give him credit for low gas prices?


That's right, the pipeline Tramp approved takes crude away from Midwest refineries that can ONLY sell their products in America and diverts the crude to the Gulf for EXPORT reducing the available supply in the USA and causing the gas price to rise 15% from that STUPID move alone.
Enjoy pissing away your imaginary tax cut on Tramp Gas, SUCKERS!!!


----------



## KissMy (May 14, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > So Obama stops oil pipelines, regulates coal and you give him credit for low gas prices?
> ...


*Yup Trump is exporting our fuel & screwing us with higher prices!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KissMy (May 15, 2018)

*Trump is also using Keystone Pipeline to export our Oil to screw us with higher prices!!!!!!!!!


 *


----------



## rightwinger (May 15, 2018)

KissMy said:


> *Trump is also using Keystone Pipeline to export our Oil to screw us with higher prices!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 193630 *


No wonder Trumpgas costs so much


----------



## KissMy (May 15, 2018)

Just wait til memorial day kicks off the start of summer driving. Gasoline Prices will EXPLODE!!!
Workers will be forced to stay home from vacations while Trump has TaxPayers paying $20 million for his trips to Florida.


----------



## KissMy (May 16, 2018)




----------



## rightwinger (May 16, 2018)

KissMy said:


> View attachment 193777


Ouch

That is some expensive Trumpgas


----------



## KissMy (May 22, 2018)

Trump has US working harder to pay for expensive gas to fill the tank to go to work so we won't have time to see he lost the trade war with China. Or that nearly 30 Countries are Abandoning US Dollar


----------



## KissMy (May 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 193777
> ...


Summer travel is out of reach for most Americans.


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2018)

There goes your tax break


----------



## KissMy (May 24, 2018)

Trump Doubled Oil Price & Gasoline is now $3/gal


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 24, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Trump Doubled Oil Price & Gasoline is now $3/gal



Still has a way to go to match Obama's hikes.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 24, 2018)

I don’t even look.

I pull in, I fill up, I put my card in the slot, and I leave.

It is what it is.


----------



## rightwinger (May 24, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump Doubled Oil Price & Gasoline is now $3/gal
> ...


The Great Obama cut the price of Obamagas by $2 a gallon


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 24, 2018)

Still has a way to go to match Obama's hikes.


----------



## rightwinger (May 24, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Still has a way to go to match Obama's hikes.


I paid $1.86 for my Obamagas

Trumpgas is hitting me for $3.00 a gallon

Why does Trump hate America?


----------



## KissMy (May 24, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> I don’t even look.
> 
> I pull in, I fill up, I put my card in the slot, and I leave.
> 
> It is what it is.


That don't work anymore with gas over $3./gal. The card stops at $75 & I have to use a second card to fill up.


----------



## hadit (May 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Still has a way to go to match Obama's hikes.
> ...



He doesn't.  He hates you. You should have voted for him and gotten the discount card.


----------



## rightwinger (May 24, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Obamagas was inexpensive for ALL Americans


----------



## hadit (May 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We can't afford the give aways any more. You deadbeats have to earn them now.


----------



## rightwinger (May 25, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Trump wants gas reserved for the rich


----------



## Pogo (May 25, 2018)

At the RumpGas™ station, you now have to stand and salute the flag.  If you don't you have to drive out of the country.


----------



## KissMy (May 25, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


All Repubtards do is barrow & increase spending. We can't afford Repubtards!!!


----------



## hadit (May 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You should have gotten the discount card. Now you're suck paying the bill for everyone who got one.


----------



## rightwinger (May 27, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


You mean my Liberal Card won’t help?


----------



## hadit (May 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



In a few years it might, when Trump remembers that he's actually a democrat and returns to your plantation.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 30, 2018)




----------



## rightwinger (May 30, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I don’t have a plantation


----------



## rightwinger (May 30, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> View attachment 195883


Trumpgas is ridiculous
Impeach Trump!


----------



## hadit (May 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sure you do. It's where you keep all the grievance groups in perpetual allegiance to the democrat party. When a member of said groups wanders off, you attack them, hoping to drive them back to it.


----------



## hadit (May 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 195883
> ...



We'll get right on that. Any day now, for sure. How does the 35 of Octember sound?


----------



## rightwinger (May 30, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Nice try...
Everyone knows Octember only has 33 days (except in a leap year)


----------



## KissMy (May 30, 2018)

Trump forced Keystone Pipeline to export our Oil to screw us with Higher Prices!!!!!!!
*



*


----------



## hadit (May 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You caught me. Okay, we'll do it on the 32nd, but not a day later.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 1, 2018)

Filled up at $3.20 yesterday in the area I usually go to for cheap gas.  The Middle East is loving these high oil prices.  Trump is happy for them.


----------



## miketx (Jul 1, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Filled up at $3.20 yesterday in the area I usually go to for cheap gas.  The Middle East is loving these high oil prices.  Trump is happy for them.


Go Trump! MAGA!


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 1, 2018)

miketx said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Filled up at $3.20 yesterday in the area I usually go to for cheap gas.  The Middle East is loving these high oil prices.  Trump is happy for them.
> ...


You think Trump's profiting from raising gas prices for Americans?  That would certainly explain it.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 1, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Filled up at $3.20 yesterday in the area I usually go to for cheap gas.  The Middle East is loving these high oil prices.  Trump is happy for them.


Thank a Democrat for allowing OPEC leverage. You vote for this.
Democrats should not be allowed to vote.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 1, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


No, it’s democrat state legislatures denying offshore drilling which alllows OPEC leverage to sustain.
You’re part of the problem because you vote these democrats in.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 1, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Filled up at $3.20 yesterday in the area I usually go to for cheap gas.  The Middle East is loving these high oil prices.  Trump is happy for them.
> ...


Democrats vote to end our reliance on oil, you dipshit.  It's you rubes that want more power for OPEC.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 1, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


There is no efficient substitute for oil yet, moron!


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 1, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Okay, OPEC worshipper.


----------



## miketx (Jul 1, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Right that's why they banned so much drilling and pipelines. liar.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jul 1, 2018)

miketx said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


America became the top oil producer in the world under Obama.  Go cry somewhere.


----------



## miketx (Jul 1, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Well, that must be why so many oilfields went under and defaulted on their loans and put so many oil workers out of work. People don't like to work in prisons, and during the great obutthole "oil boom" you are lying about, we had too many people working at the the prison. Now, they are working double shifts cause the oil fields are booming and they can't get people to work there, lying sack.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 1, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


How do you get that, fucking moron?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 1, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


American oil production increased in spite of obama. He had no authority to prevent fracking or he would have. American oil production is only part of global supply.
Democrats should not be allowed to vote.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 1, 2018)

*TrumpGas™*

*


 *


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 1, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> *TrumpGas™*
> 
> *View attachment 202335 *


California is dysfunctional, too rich and 2nd highest gas tax in the country.
But your intent isn't honesty.
If you want the prices to drop, remove the democrat legislatures on the West coast. Vote democrat, blame yourself.
BTW, it's over $1.00 cheaper most other places.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 2, 2018)

Trump Pressures Saudi Arabia to Increase Oil Production

Gas ain't nothing.  Wait until the orange blimp's tariffs kick in....


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 2, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *TrumpGas™*
> ...



California pays the bills.....Barney

*California* (13.3%), *Texas* (9.5%), and *New York* (8.1%) have the largest economies in the country. *Maine*, *Rhode Island*, *North Dakota*, *South Dakota*, *Montana*, *Wyoming*, and *Alaska* all represent about 0.3% of the US economy each, and, at 0.2%, *Vermont*has the smallest economy of all 50 states.Sep 3, 2015


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 2, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *TrumpGas™*
> ...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 2, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


The larger the economy the smaller the tax rate should be.
California is dysfunctional.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 2, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


And your point is?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 5, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


TrumpGas*™* sucks.

Trump sucks.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 12, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Trump Gas Prices Soaring Higher & Higher!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 29, 2019)

Damn, TrumpGas™ is almost up to $2.60.

America *was* great when gas was below $1.90, under President Barack Hussein Obama (*praise be unto Him!*)


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 30, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Damn, TrumpGas™ is almost up to $2.60.
> 
> America *was* great when gas was below $1.90, under President Barack Hussein Obama (*praise be unto Him!*)


Obamessiah tried his best to keep prices from dropping that low but fracking did it. OPEC opened their taps to help drive the price that low for the purpose of making fracking cost-prohibitive. Then OPEC cut supply to drive the price higher. 
Trump has removed restrictions obamessiah implemented but CA and OR governments are intentionally making offshore drilling cost-prohibitive and that has prevented the US from leveraging the price back down.
But all of this goes way over your little bigoted brain. You’d rather face financial hardships than give up your bigotry.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 30, 2019)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, TrumpGas™ is almost up to $2.60.
> ...


Tramp is now telling OPEC to pump more. The last time the STUPID fat ass told OPEC to pump more, they pumped less. That's telling them!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 30, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


No, they pumped more.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 30, 2019)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


LIAR!
Trump warns oil cartel OPEC to not cut production

*In rebuff to Trump, OPEC output drops further in February - The Globe ...*
*In rebuff to Trump, OPEC output drops further in February*

Alex Lawler
LONDON
Reuters
Published March 1, 2019 Updated March 1, 2019

OPEC oil supply fell to a four-year low in February, a Reuters survey found, as top exporter Saudi Arabia and its Gulf allies overdelivered on the group’s supply pact while Venezuelan output registered a further involuntary decline.

The drop of 300,000 barrels a day (b/d) comes despite criticism from U.S. President Donald Trump, who on Monday tweeted a call for the group to ease its efforts to boost prices, saying they were “getting too high.”

On Jan. 1, the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries and its allies began new production cuts to avert a glut that could soften prices. OPEC sources say the deal will go ahead despite White House pressure.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 30, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Damn, TrumpGas™ is almost up to $2.60.
> 
> America *was* great when gas was below $1.90, under President Barack Hussein Obama (*praise be unto Him!*)


/----/ I loved Nixon Gas. Nixon was the best when it came to cheap gas.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 30, 2019)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, TrumpGas™ is almost up to $2.60.
> ...


Trump begged the Middle East to release more oil hurtung oil comoabnies in the US.

To Review: Trump fucked US oil producers & you think Trump is helping US oil producers making you dumber than shit.


----------



## Correll (Mar 30, 2019)

RealDave said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Lower oil prices are good for Americans as a whole. That US oil producers might make less money at lower prices is not a good enough reason to ignore that.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 30, 2019)

RealDave said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


/---/ Link please


----------



## RealDave (Mar 30, 2019)

Correll said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


So why isn't cheap imported steel good for America?


----------



## RealDave (Mar 30, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


 Nothing like the u informed demanding links.

Trump thanks Saudi Arabia for low oil prices after letting it off the hook for Khashoggi murder


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 30, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> *TrumpGas™*
> 
> *View attachment 202335 *


/---/ So it 's Trump's fault Kalifornia taxes gasoline so much. You deranged lunatic.
*California gas tax increase - what it costs and what it does ...*


California gas tax increase is now law. What it costs you and what it fixes
Increases to California's gas tax were approved in 2017 and will continue for years. ... *The 47.3-cent combined excise tax in effect July 1, 2019* will be adjusted for inflation beginning July 1 ...


----------



## Correll (Mar 30, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Because we need a healthy middle class and letting the rest of the world fuck our manufacturing employment is not the way to have that.


----------



## Dekster (Mar 30, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



But it fell mighty sharply before the rise.  I was getting concerned because gas prices were falling too fast and staying too low last year in my area.  Not everyone saw such huge declines, but we had gas in the $1.70's.  Think it was in the low $2.20's when I got some for the lawnmower last week.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 30, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


/----/ He thanked him - not begged them. Learn the difference you moron.  Now explain what he did wrong by doing that.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 30, 2019)

Correll said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



But lower raw material costs hep US manufacturers to be more competitive in the marketplace.

Trump fucked US manufacturers with his tariffs on imported steel.  Ask Harley Davidson.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 30, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Damn, TrumpGas™ is almost up to $2.60.
> 
> America *was* great when gas was below $1.90, under President Barack Hussein Obama (*praise be unto Him!*)


/----/ Reagan Gas was teh best.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 30, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Trump asks Saudi Arabia to increase oil production

Now what?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 30, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


/----/* "Now what?"*
Now you can get a clue.
In a tweet on Saturday, Trump said King Salman bin Abdulaziz *Al Saud had agreed to his request* to boost production by "maybe up to 2,000,000 barrels."
"Just spoke to King Salman of Saudi Arabia and explained to him that, because of the turmoil & dysfunction in Iran and Venezuela, I am asking that Saudi Arabia increase oil production, maybe up to 2,000,000 barrels, to make up the difference...Prices too high! He has agreed!" the tweet read.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 30, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



So Trump asjed Saudis to raise the production to lower the price & thanked them.

Yet here you are saying it never happened.  Wow


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 30, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


/---/ I said he didn't beg them you idiot.  It was in response to rising prices that was hurting Americans.  But you already knew that.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 30, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


"Oil’s drop below $55 earlier this week was apparently not enough for Trump. On Wednesday, the president took to Twitter to praise Saudi Arabia for hiking output and helping to cap oil prices. Trump implored the kingdom to keep at it, saying “let’s go lower!”"

"IMPLORED TO KEEP AT IT"    Begged.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 30, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


/---/ It's not clear - do you want cheap oil or expensive oil? Do you praise Kalifornia's 49 cent gas tax or condem it? Do you shop around to buy the cheapest as in your community or just pull in any old station you find?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 30, 2019)

Correll said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


You’re as dumb as that other guy, Real Dumb Dave.
High energy prices fuck the entire economy. (See 1973, 1979, 1992, 2002 through 2014)


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2019)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Here's ^^ a wag who thinks he can avoid posting the number "2008" by calling it "2002 through 2014".  As if there were some kind of "constant" in there.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, TrumpGas™ is almost up to $2.60.
> ...



You uh ..... you DO know that would be in 1980s dollars.... right?

Fer fuxsake, I remember making 75 bucks a day in the '80s and thinking I was getting away with something.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 30, 2019)

it is spring gas prices usually rise
*Gas price increases are typical at this time of year, due to refinery maintenance and states switching to more expensive summer blends, said Tom Kloza, analyst at the Oil Price Information Service.

"We’ve seen a movie that we see every spring, which is gas prices go up for a number of different reasons," Kloza said. "We've still got momentum to move a little higher."

How much more could it rise?

DeHaan said it could peak at 10 to 30 cents higher.*


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Damn, TrumpGas™ is almost up to $2.60.
> 
> America *was* great when gas was below $1.90, under President Barack Hussein Obama (*praise be unto Him!*)



'Round my town about a week ago I noticed that the Swell station hadn't hiked its price from 2.39 so I darted in there to fill up.  Two days later it had spiked _thirty cents_.  

Oh and I noticed the Shell logo has a lot of .... orange in it.  (<< required topic content)

Luckily there's also a tiny little convenience store in the woods up the road who always lag behind changing prices, and I topped off there yesterday.  Rump apparently doesn't know where it is.  There's no orange.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 30, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


/----/ Of course I know. I'm debating a Libtard Moonbat who is whining about the high cost of gas is in Kalifornia. He ignores the 49 cent excise tax per gallon added on by democRATs and somehow it's all Trump's fault.  So I have to stoop to his level of ignorance. You're a bit smarter than him.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 30, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, TrumpGas™ is almost up to $2.60.
> ...


Now show me when it was 4x higher in price under LBJ, like it was under Bush.

You wingnuts are complete strangers to logic.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 30, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *TrumpGas™*
> ...


I’m in Augusta, GA, dumbass. It’s $2.59 per gallon. Georgia has some of the cheapest gas taxes in the country.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 30, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



oh  California 
no wonder why it cryin

i say it because with most lefttard Californians you really don't know which pro noun to use


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 30, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


/—-/ Gas Buddy has it for 2.45 but what’s your point?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



That's a member price.  Costco.

They shouldn't list them without noting that.  It's deceptive.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 30, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...




Perfectly clear.  Trump wanted Saudis to flood the market to lower prices.  You called me liar three times & each time I proved myself right.

So fuck off.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 30, 2019)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



If you can't follow the conversation, STFU.

I was talking about Trump getting the Saudis to raise release & lower prices & how, in that process, he fucked US oil producers.  

Try to keep up.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 30, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



I prefer using a gas & diesel fuel tax to maintain our highway system.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 30, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


/——/ I always knew Gas Buddy was low balling the prices. Thanks for verifying


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 30, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


/——/ Then tell your Lib butt buddies to stop bitching about Kalifornia gas prices.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 30, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


/——/ No, he asked they make up the shortfall from Venezuela- but you already knew that.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 30, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


  Quit lying.  He asked them so oil prices would go down.I posted the links.  Quit being such a fucking ass & read them.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 30, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Quit praising Trump for hurting American businesses.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 30, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Ummm, gas prices hit over three dollars a gallon when Obama was President and if you claim it did not then you will be lying!

Gasoline Prices Under Presidents Bush, Obama, and Trump


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 30, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Damn, TrumpGas™ is almost up to $2.60.
> 
> America *was* great when gas was below $1.90, under President Barack Hussein Obama (*praise be unto Him!*)



You should provide a link how long that price stayed there along with the fact gas was high the majority of the time when Obama was President.


----------



## Correll (Mar 30, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



I guess that is why US manufacturers have been kicking ass and taking names for the last 50 years, huh?


Wait a minute, that's not right...


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 30, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Sams and Costco are clubs and usually are 10 cents cheaper. I don’t know those other two. Augusta has some of the lowest gas prices in the state. It may have something to do with being right on South Carolina’s border. I don’t know. But it’s cheaper than Atlanta or Macon or Valdosta.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 30, 2019)

But the point is: TrumpGas™ sucks.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Usually those differences can be traced to differing county taxes.

I go to Augusta once a year and I always tank up in South Carolina.  Lowest gas prices anywhere due to lowest gas taxes --- and it shows on the quality of the roads.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 30, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


South Carolina is a real shithole. You can tell as soon as you cross the state line.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



That's why we have a wall between the states.

Trying to get your state and my state to collaborate on a project to just saw it off and push it out to the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 31, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Lol! I just noticed your location. You in North or South?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 31, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Obviously I know how to write so what does that tell you.  

Hope hjmick doesn't see this thread.....


----------



## g5000 (Apr 1, 2019)

Bureau of Labor Statistics Data

TrumpGas™ is currently 9 cents a gallon cheaper than when Trump was inaugurated:


----------



## g5000 (Apr 1, 2019)

Bureau of Labor Statistics Data

Unfortunately, the price of hamberder is 21 cents a pound higher:


----------



## hjmick (Apr 1, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




We gave Pogo to the North... He's only allowed in South Carolina every second


Synthaholic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




We gave Pogo to the North... He's only allowed in South Carolina every second and fourth Tuesday of the month...


And lighten up on SC, it's a beautiful state... mostly...


----------



## hjmick (Apr 1, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Brother, you ain't kidding. As the son of a college English prof, as a man who loves the written word and who excelled in English, I could strangle some of the fuckers down here...Luckily I just live here, I'm not from here...

At work there are two gals, one from WV the other from NC. It's a miracle I don't throttle them both the way they butcher the language...


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 1, 2019)

hjmick said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


/—-/ Not like dem well spoken folks in Brookalean who live on turdy thurd street. Fagettaboutit. Ya know what I’m sayin?


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 1, 2019)

hjmick said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


If you like palmettos.


----------



## g5000 (Apr 1, 2019)

hjmick said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


I once started a topic to talk about just how fucked up SC politics are.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 1, 2019)

g5000 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



There is that...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 1, 2019)

hjmick said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Full disclosure here, my mother's family were South Carolinians for generations.  Then at one point Mississippi got "opened up" and our branch of the family took off to the west for greener pastures.  The other branch of the same family stayed behind and became Strom Thurmond.  True story.  I like to think that was the difference in the smart vs stoopid genes.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 1, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I've only ever heard one guy ask me to drop him at "turdy turd street".  He was from County Limerick.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 1, 2019)

hjmick said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


Some of the food is good.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 2, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




The thing I miss most about California and New Mexico is the Mexican food. I have yet, in seven years, found a decent Mexican restaurant in the Charleston area.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 2, 2019)

hjmick said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



That's a drag.  I get that even here in this little burg in the sticks.  If I go down to Mississippi where my relatives are I have to choose between several.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 2, 2019)

Pogo said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




I could just be me... Having grown up in Texas and California _(30 plus years there), _and living in New Mexico it could be I'm expecting too much... LOL


----------



## Pogo (Apr 2, 2019)

hjmick said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



Yep, it's all relative.  When I note that I have a decent Mexican restaurant here that means it's "tolerable" -- worth an occasional visit.

The other week they had Aguachiles on a special. I'd never had that so I tried it.  Holy SHIT that was hot.
I'm no stranger to scoville units but DAMN.  I've only ever had food that hot once before, it was Korean, in Seattle.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 17, 2019)

hjmick said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


Even from the hickest parts of California, moving to South Carolina is a huge culture shock. I could never live there. Do they still restrict liquor sales on Sunday? Did they ever get rid of those ridiculous airline-size liquor bottles?

For anyone reading this who doesn’t know: SC used to require bars to use those little bottles you get on the plane. So they had shitloads of them. I know bartenders hated them. Their hand hurt by the end of the night from twisting those caps off all night long. One of the stupidest state laws I’ve ever encountered.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 17, 2019)

Pogo said:


> I've only ever had food that hot once before, it was Korean, in Seattle.


Korean food can be stupid hot. Sometimes I just don’t get the point. If you can’t eat it with pleasure…


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 17, 2019)

Oh, BTW, I just filled up at $2.79 per gallon.

*TrumpGas™ Sucks!*


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 18, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Oh, BTW, I just filled up at $2.79 per gallon.
> 
> *TrumpGas™ Sucks!*


Not even to Memorial Day yet

By then, Trumpgas will hit $4.00 a gallon


----------



## hadit (Apr 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, BTW, I just filled up at $2.79 per gallon.
> ...



And we'll pay for it with rainbow colored Skittles.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Oh, BTW, I just filled up at $2.79 per gallon.
> 
> *TrumpGas™ Sucks!*



That's because --- don't know if many people know this but --- RumpGas*™* comes from "a very wonderful place in Germany".

It's kind of labor-intensive because they need to get thousands and thousands of very fine people to dance on rooftops while it's not raining, and then they tappppppppp it out.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, BTW, I just filled up at $2.79 per gallon.
> ...


Take it up with the dem template for governing, Venezuela, and the democrat governments of CA and OR.
Democrats should not be allowed to vote. Too stupid.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 23, 2019)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Is that a fact?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 23, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Using Ralph Nader citing media as a source is beyond Baghdad Bob.
You’re as dumb as your avatar.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 23, 2019)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Let’s compare his resume to yours, dumbass.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 23, 2019)

What happened to “Drill,  baby, drill!”


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 23, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


He’s a left wing political hack who ran on the Green Party ticket. Duh.
I’m an American consumer. No contest.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Not even to Memorial Day yet
> 
> By then, Trumpgas will hit $4.00 a gallon



Oh shit!

I hope you're wrong.

A penny less than $5.00/gallon and all you liberal assholes will be screwing up the highways with your land-yacht RVs.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2019)

They are saying Trumpgas may hit $5 a gallon this summer

He expects to get re-elected?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 24, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> They are saying Trumpgas may hit $5 a gallon this summer
> 
> He expects to get re-elected?



Why not?  It worked so well for BushGas*™*...


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2019)

That is some expensive Trumpgas

Why Are Gas Prices Rising - 6 Ways to Prepare for $5 Per Gallon Gas


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 24, 2019)

Please, President Trump, if it's at all possible for you push gasoline prices to $5.00/gallon or even higher, then get on with it.  Summer's coming and liberals are already booking land-yacht RVs to clog the highways, running down and murdering God's Little Creatures (dogs and cats - they don't even count children except as "rather later term" abortions)!

Please?

Only $5.00 gasoline can prevent the vicious onslaught of bumper-strip-du-jour campaign sticker festooned overgrown "campers".


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2019)

Makes you miss Obamagas


----------



## hadit (Apr 24, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> They are saying Trumpgas may hit $5 a gallon this summer
> 
> He expects to get re-elected?



Won't have any impact if they go down before next year.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Some guy yesterday told me Donald is respected around the world.  That's a joke right?

*Greenland To Donald Trump: ‘We’re Not For Sale’*

They must think he's an idiot.

“If he truly is contemplating this, then this is final proof, that he has gone mad,” said Soren Espersen, the foreign affairs spokesman for the Danish People’s Party. “The thought of Denmark selling 50,000 citizens to the United States is completely ridiculous,” he added to broadcaster DR. 

And Rufus Gifford, the former U.S. ambassador to Denmark, used a Twitter thread to explain why the sale would be “a complete and total catastrophe.”


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 16, 2019)

Y’all are a bunch of dumb wankers.

Look at the price of a liter of gas everywhere on the planet.  Guess what, the US is the least expensive place to buy it.

(California moron government disclaimer)


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 16, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Actually trump is laughed at around the world.....as are the idiots that voted him in....

But the ones that really are laughing are Putin and the Kremlin oligarchs....they helped elect a Moron!


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 16, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You know who else is laughing at Trump?

Trump just blinked, giving China a possible edge in trade war, Jim Chanos and others say


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 16, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


/----/ Could? Might??? Maybe??? Perhaps??? That's all you got --speculation on what might happen??? Well, you Could--Might-- Maybe--Perhaps-- win the Powerball. So quit your job and order a Prius.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 16, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



No one ever said Obama might be heading us towards another recession.  No one.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 16, 2019)

Gas price here dropped 11-cents a gallon today.

*I *caused it.

By filling up yesterday.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 16, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Obama never bankrupted multiple companies....Nor was he a clueless idiot with no economic plan....who changed his mind on a daily basis...


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 16, 2019)

HenryBHough said:


> Gas price here dropped 11-cents a gallon today.
> 
> *I *caused it.
> 
> By filling up yesterday.



The Saudi will continue to reduce the price of crude.....as long as trump and Kushner defend the murdering prince


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 16, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/----/Correct, Obozo never bankrupted a company (Solyndra  maybe???)  because he never started or ran one. Six out of Five Hundred of Trump's businesses went into reorganization. How the heck can you compare the two? 
*The Trump Organization - Wikipedia*
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Trump_Organization
The Trump Organization is the collective name for a group of approximately 500 business entities of which Donald Trump is the sole or principal owner. Approximately 250 entities use the Trump name.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 16, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


/----/ Because Obozo had QE that prevented a recession. Trump had 7 rate increases his first 2 years.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 16, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Gas price here dropped 11-cents a gallon today.
> ...


And the USA will continue to buy Saudi oil or they’ll say something about trump murdering Epstein or colluding with Russia


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 16, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Obama never took us into a recession and the way he ran things I think he would have been a great ceo at a company that pays its employees well.

Trump doesn’t pay the people he contracts. Then he’s the masters of settling in the courts.

And he subcontracts to companies that hire illegals.

And he doesn’t pay taxes.

You like that scumbag?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Trump is the President
> 
> He is responsible for the price of TrumpGas
> Just like Jimmy Carter was held responsible for the rising gas prices and inflation while he was President


Glad you agree



Pumps near the Beverly Center offered $6.65 for regular Friday and more than $7 for premium. On Saturday, the average price of a gallon of self-serve regular in Los Angeles County rose 9.5 cents to $5.247.


$7 Gas in SoCal? Lines Are Long at Arcadia Sam’s Club for ‘Bargain’ $4.29 – NBC Los Angeles
$7 Gas in SoCal? Lines Are Long at Arcadia Sam's Club for ‘Bargain' $4.29


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 5, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> You're crazy.  I just bought a 5 quart container of Castrol oil for $16.98 at Wal-Mart. It used to be $24.98. The Havoline, Quaker State, etc. is $14.98.  It used to be $22.98.


It is now $53 bucks you happy?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 6, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Trump is the President
> 
> He is responsible for the price of TrumpGas
> Just like Jimmy Carter was held responsible for the rising gas prices and inflation while he was President





rightwinger said:


> Trump is the President
> 
> He is responsible for the price of TrumpGas


Well, that didn’t age well. When you wrote that gas was rapidly declining to $2.50 on its way to much lower prices by 2019.

And here we are today, paying 3X what we paid just a year under Brandon.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 6, 2022)

I love high gas prices under Democrat presidents. It all but assures a complete shellacking in November.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 6, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Well, that didn’t age well. When you wrote that gas was rapidly declining to $2.50 on its way to much lower prices by 2019.
> 
> And here we are today, paying 3X what we paid just a year under Brandon.


Thank trump's genius....putee....his butt buddy.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 6, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Thank trump's genius....putee....his butt buddy.


I hate to break it to you, LibTard, Biden is our President.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 6, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> After years of inexpensive ObamaGas™, we now have TrumpGas™, which has risen $0.20 per gallon in the past few weeks.
> 
> And it's going to go higher.
> 
> Because Republicans don't know how to govern.



  This thread really did not age very well, did it?

  Obama promised, before he was elected the first time, that under his plans, energy costs would skyrocket.  So, we have a thread started, not long after the end of Obama's Presidency, trying to predict that what Obama failed to accomplish would happen under Trump.

  And finally, after Trump is out of office, it is Biden that is actually making good on Obama's promise to screw Americas on energy costs.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Thank trump's genius....putee....his butt buddy.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 6, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Well, that didn’t age well. When you wrote that gas was rapidly declining to $2.50 on its way to much lower prices by 2019.
> 
> And here we are today, paying 3X what we paid just a year under Brandon.


Lol


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 6, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Thank trump's genius....putee....his butt buddy.


That’s hilarious. 
Oil at $40 and Putin is broke. 
Oil +$100 and Putin has surplus money to start wars.
First action of Brandon was to halt new US oil production to drive up oil prices and buy twice as much oil from Putin.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 7, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I hate to break it to you, LibTard, Biden is our President.



SHIT...

Well that explains why everything is fucked up...


----------

